# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Esse dhe artikuj të muslimanëve

## ORIONI

*Miss-i i Burrave*

_Ervin Hatibi_

Bota është kthyer në një harem të madh virtual. Ngado të hedhësh sytë, të fton buzëqeshëse ndonjë vajzë e pashme, e vërtetë ose prej letre a drite, e cila të kujton se produkti që i kanë ngarkuar të të shesë vazhdon të mbetet thjesht një justifikim për përballjen me ty. I rrethuar me këto të fejuara anonime, mijëra të fejuara platonike efemere, ti ndihesh më mire, ti ndihesh më keq, pa e kuptuar sepse; vazhdon të ecësh nëpër qytet nën vështrimin përshkues të tyre kudo. Në dyqane e butiqe e dugaja rrobash, ushqimesh, kozmetikash a elektroshtëpiakësh, në postera elektoralë apo komercialë, në faqet e mesme e fundore të gazetës a në ballë të revistës së ilustruar, kur ndjek lajmet apo të dhënat mbi shiun dhe diellin e parashikimit të motit Kur fut kokën në sportele dhe "hop" po ajo vajza me buzagazin dietik të reklamave. Ti ngre celularin-është zëri i saj pa shumë jetë që të sfidon mashkullsinë duke të kujtuar çdo çast se sa pak impulse ke Futesh në WC; edhe aty të pret ajo me buzëqeshjen me tre nënkuptime, e fiksuar në ambalazhin e sapunit, stoike, pa u shqetësuar nga aromat e zhurmat rrethanore e të pafaj; është ajo- goca e të gjitha racave, ngjyrave e përmasave; herë e vockël sa një çakmak në dorën tënde, herë tre metra e gjysëm e gjatë e flakëritëse mbi ndonjë pallat të lartë duke mbajtur në duar ndonjë qelq me parfum të rrallë nën muzgjet ceremoniale të qytetit. Kudo që të shoqëron imazhi i saj, qoftë në reklama pepsikole apo xhipash katër-herë-katër, ajo është e rëndësishmja, ajo më e bukura dhe më e ëmbla se çdo teknologji dhe produkt në shitje; më kot të kujtojnë se është thjesht folje gjysëm-ndihmëse që shoqëron mallin-kryefjalë. Në fakt malli vazhdon të reklamojë atë, ta lançojë. Çdo lavatriçe apo pako kafeje është vetëm piedestali ku ajo lartohet edhe ca më shumë në miliarda sekonda-dritë telepublicitet, në kilometra të tërë katrorë letër të lustruar revistash ajo, gjithnjë ajo e shumëzuar në gjithë retinat, vajza e reklamës, shitësja-falas e imazhit të vet(Por ama duhet pranuar se përditë i bie diçka nga vlera, si çdo pareje që shtypet me tepri. Duhet pranuar se ka gjithnjë e më shumë gra të stampuara në letër e ekran sesa gra të vërteta-gjë që çon në mospërputhje katastrofale të kërkesës me ofertën Nuk dihet sa lidhje ka ky fenomen me shtimin artificial të numrit të femrave nëpërmjet "klonimit" të kukullave të specializuara prej gome "vetëm për adultë", si edhe përmes vullnetarizmit të cave që vishen si gra.)


Në Shqipëri, një shoqëri ende disi orientale e sapodalë nga kazermat e centralizimit socialist të erotikës, është gjendur gafil përballë mundësive pafund që ofron liria. Marinarët më në fund kanë zbritur në tokë, në tokat evropiane të kohës së humbur dhe po mësyjnë gjithçka u ishte privuar në ditët e tallazitura të izolimit. Nëpër restorante psh vazhon të jetë torturuese menuja e rënduar me mishin e munguar të tallonit, dhe nëpër sheshe e media shpërthen bruto në çdo qoshe trupi i femrës, në pjesët e veta më të persekutuara e më të burgosura politikisht nga Partia për dekada me rradhë. Ende veleritja, vegjetarianizmi, feminizmi apo identiteti gjithnjë e më uniseks i shoqërisë perëndimore, nuk ka arritur të na shesë produkte a propagandë përmes trupit të mashkullit. (ShyqyrTeksa udhëtonim natën duke i dalë jashtë Tiranës nga porta e saj jugore, më erdhën në kokë vizionet madhore të Stambollit nga vizita më e fundit atje dhe nuk u mbajta po i deklarova një mikut tim në timon se sa e shëmtuar do të dukej bota nëse gratë do të kishin qenë raca e arkitektëve. Përfytyro një botë pa kupolat e kubetë e ballkonet e harkadat e epshmëritë rrumbullakuese të kolonave; përfytyroji befas qytetet e mëdha pa këto manifestime urbane të femërores, më të thekshme, e prapë më fisnike se ekspliciti i reklamave e posterave të sotëm seksistë Bile nuk ke pse lodhesh me kundërpërfytyrime; thjesht vështro pak qytetet moderne gjithë thepa/cepa e pasqyra gjigande për të kuptuar se duam apo s'duam arkitektura e qytetbërja ka rënë sot në duar të grave të të gjitha gjinive)


(Claude Levi-Strauss më kujtohet të ketë shkruar diku se në vendet e kulturës muslimane, fshehja e imazhit të femrës ka kontribuar në sajimin e gjithfarësoj kopshtijeve sekrete, shatërvanëve me ujë të trëndafiltë, në punimin sqimatar të metaleve nëpër kangjella e në sa e sa të tjera mënyra të sofistikuara të botimit balancues të femërores, të jonizimit (yoni) me të të mjedisit publik, mbizotëruar nga mashkulli.)


Në diskutimin për femrën si ajsberg, ( thjeshtuar në një imazh impersonal, objekt përballë subjektit mashkullor konsumator), pika e distilimit arrin në fenomenin e konkurseve të bukurisë femërore, të njohura me emrin Miss. Me këtë fjalë deri dje, njiheshin dadot angleze të famshme, zonjusha të përjetshme me rrudha e eksperiencë që edukonin aristokracinë tek kalamajtë e të kamurve nëpër Evropë. Kurse sot termi shterueshëm simbolizon edukatoret e supremacisë maskiliste të kalamanit adult mashkull i cili hedh para të madhe për të grumbulluar gladiatoret e bukurisë nëpër konkurse, në të cilat ai zgjedh imazhet më interesante për qejfin e vet apo të transaksioneve të veta. Për feministen kontroversiale Luce Irigaray, kënaqësia tek femra qëndron më tepër në të prekurit se në të vështruarit, (Seksi që nuk është i tillë,1981) e ne rrjedhimisht mund të themi se tek mashkulli është e kundërta. Pra në të vështruarit është kënaqësia e tij. Nga kjo besojmë se shpërthen edhe ajo urgjenca mashkullore në obsesionin optik/erotik me imazhin e seksit tjetër, që shpaloset ekonomikisht dhe politikisht në profilizimin e pushtetit të burrave si një darvinizëm gjinor i cili imponon seleksionin jonatyral tek femrat. Nuk janë vetëm konkurset e miss-it, organizuar nga pothuaj gjithë grupmoshat, në nivele shteti, qyteti, lagjie, shkolle; janë edhe konkurset e punësimit femëror. Është edhe parada e sforcuar e përditshme me gra dhe vajza që kanë harxhuar disa dekada jetë para pasqyrës, në floktore, në farmaci, në palestra e butikë për t'u dukur konkuruese, gjithë duke u hequr të lirshme e të shkujdesura, thua se as ato e as burrat nuk e dijnë se çfarë industrie e tërë është vënë në lëvizje. Për t'i fabrikuar ashtu. Gjithçka nën shenjën e seleksionit, (apo shqip përzgjedhjes) në bazë të parametrave të ashpër, vendosur nga poetët, piktorët, arkitektët, estetët, stilistët e mëdhenj, të cilët përcaktojnë prej shekujsh bukurinë femërore, në bazë kriteresh gjithnjë e më të ashpra, gjithnjë më atletike e olimpike-gati naziste. (Vëreni ju lutem top-modelet e sotme hollake sa pranë u vijnë në pamje "kampistëve" të Hitlerit në Mathauzen a Treblinka. Vëreni ju lutem, a mund të gjeni dot dallim midis një të sëmure anoreksike, viktimë e modës së përzgjedhjes, dhe një viktime të kampeve të shfarosjes)


Kur rreshtuam llojet e konkurseve-miss, veç miss-shkollës, miss-studentit, (tek ne ka edhe miss-pallati, miss-shkalla) harruam të përmendim edhe miss-burgun, një iniciativë tepër interesante që na vjen nga Lituania. Në këtë konkurs morën pjesë bukuroshet e përtej hekurave, dhe organizatorët treguan se ideja e tyre kishte zgjuar interes edhe në burgje të tjerë anë e mbanë Evropës. Pjesëmarrëset në konkurs, gjarpëruan gjithë finesë përmes gardianëve të veshur si reporterë para një publiku që kinse shijonte të ndaluarën. Jo sipas zakoneve të mira në kësi rastesh, konkurentet nuk dhanë asnjë të dhënë tjetër personale veç moshës dhe emrit. (Nuk u pyetën fjala vjen për pasionet, hobin etj. " Hobi im janë armët e zjarrit".) Afërmendsh, të burgosurat nuk deklaruan as krimin apo gabimin për të cilin i kishin mbyllur brenda. Metafora e reduktimit të femrës në imazh të përplaset shqeto pas fytyrës. Kurse burgu si vendngjarje e miss-it të rradhës, mund të futet pa mundim në skenografinë e feministes të njohur anti-islamiste Fatima Mernissi e cila në librin e saj "Haremi dhe Perëndimi" sheh se shoqëritë lindore përpiqen të largojnë gruan nga mjedisi publik, duke përdorur kështu hapësirën kundër saj; ndërkaq që shoqëritë perëndimore përdorin kohën dhe dritën kundër gruas, duke përkufizuar si të denjë për publik vetëm femrën e bukur në një periudhë të limituar kohe, adoleshencë-rini, duke syrgjynosur në errësirë kështu të moshuarat dhe "jo të bukurat"


*MISS PËR BURRA*

Muhabeti komplikohet shumë në momentin kur dimë se veç miss-eve për gra ka edhe miss-e burrash: konkurset e bukurisë femërore tashmë po bashkërendohen me ato të hijeshisë mashkullore. (A mundemi të veshim me të njëjtën fjalë bukurie edhe mashkullin edhe femrën njëherësh? Lasgushi i ka thënë dikujt se si për hir të purizmës, me dhimbje shkuli nga një vjershë e njohur e veta fjalën e huaj {jabanxhije/ arabe} nur për ta zëvendësuar me atë "të ftohtën" shqipe hir; gjithsesi në rastin e parë haptas kemi të bëjmë me bukurinë-amë {femër}, kurse në të dytin hir, me një bukuri-mashkull-mbi kalë, apo maksimumi me një homazh për territoret e ndonjë femre të vdekur.)


Për këtë pjesë të dytë të konkursit, autori e ndjen veten të detyruar të strehohet krejtësisht në paragjykimet e veta kulturore. Ai në fakt nuk sheh ndonjë dallim thelbësor midis konkurseve të grave dhe atyre të burrave. Përveç bukurisë të jetuar si ves dhe zeje, e përbashkëta që ndajnë përmidis burrat me gratë e konkurseve të bukurisë fare pa mundim të zbulohet tek silueta e njëjtë, truku, xhestikulacioni, aroma, fjalorthi, kostumografia. Revista e mirënjohur e blegtorisë erotike "Playboy", ekuivalenti burrëror I "Si të gatuajmë", duke shfrytëzuar kompetencën dhe arkivin e vet më se gjysëmshekullore, vinte re në një studim të ribotuar edhe në shtypin tonë ditor, sesi modeli fizik femëror gjatë këtyre dekadave është duke u njëtrajtësuar ca nga ca me atë mashkullor, duke tentuar po njëlloj drejt të njëjtave kuota në shpatulla, gjoks dhe kudo në muskuj. Hiq atë tendosjen po aq militare të ekspozimit burrëror "gatitu"/"arm'mbërthe" të gjoksit tek veshja e femrave misse dhe të gjenitaleve tek veshja e meshkujve miss, kusuri është e tëra ecejake e njëjtë vashërore, me po atë sheqer-pudër mbi faqkat e buta pa qime, me gjithë po atë buzëqeshje, po ato nojma e po atë bel, me gjithë po atë muskulaturë të njëjtë posteriore (siç thotë edhe "Playboy"), pas të cilës zhgënjehet me një pahitje të kuqe faji e turbullimi vëzhguesi i përhershëm primitiv mashkullor. Çapitja me nge tutje tëhu e vajzërisë-miss në monopatin imagjinar të skenës, në fakt është tëpkë ajo sfilata sfilitëse e fshatit shqiptar, ku qafëngrirë, po jo aq nga emocioni e pesha e vështrimeve, sesa nga pesha e bucelës, vajzëria sypërdhe, me sebepin e mbushjes së ujit në krua, u ofrohej përditë si trup dhe si informatë, në pritje për t'u bërë grua, trimave që valëvisnin nga pas shkrepave e shkurreve shamitë me djersën toksike të beqarnisë ballkanike etj. etj. ndërkaq që kjo renditja bashkëkohore e pafjalë e trimave një për një në të njëjtin itinerar marketingu me ujësjellësin vajzëror, na duket se çon ujë në mulli të hasmit (Për hollësi të mëtejshme konsulto fletoren e fundit zyrtare, lidhur me një vështrim kreativ mbi martesat e ligjshme në vendin tonë.)


Vërtetë natyra dhe historia na ofrojnë të shkrira në konsensus harmoninë e luanit-diell me luaneshën-hënë pa krifën e tij zjarr-e-tym; të gjelit-baba-diell me të shoqen-nënë-hënë pa lafshën e tij një pëllëmbë gjak të gjallë mbi kokë; atë harmoni të një dynjaje të tërë me kafshë e kafshëza e shpendë meshkuj ku e ku më ekzibicionistë se gratë e veta; atë të shefit indian të kuq me një ekspozitë të tërë pupëlnaje mbi krye, dhe të shefes së tij mrekullisht pa to; harmoninë e gjithë kulturave të hershme që kanë jetuar brenda tre monoteizmave të fundit semitë ku burri ka shpalosur mbi krye imitacione tempujsh në forma kapash e turbanësh, ndërsa gruaja këto tempuj nuk i shfaq, por i ka mbuluar me vello. Krejt thjeshtë, ajo që na ka mësuar shqisa e posaçme njerëzore, tregon se në fakt veçori ceremoniale e publike ka mashkulli shumë më përpara femrës; se edhe sipas një krahasimi që më vjen në mend periodikisht, jo më kot shenja seksuale e mashkullit është shfaqje, teksa shenja femërore është fshehje. Duket si kundërshti me miss-in. Por në fakt, ndonëse zhvendosur jashtë harmonive të traditës, ndonëse me një artific ekspozimi, konkursi i bukurisë femërore përdor gjuhën e fshehjes pas perdeve; ai është thjesht një formë e shoqërizuar dhe publike e shijimit të asaj çka qëmoti ngjërohej në intimitet, tek e tek. Vini re sesi pika më e nxehtë dhe shkencore e konkurimit është kundërvënia kontradiktore kur gratë parakalojnë në publik me të brendshmet, që janë në fakt uniforma e kthinës më të fshehur të botës, dhomës së gjumit, atelierit tipik ku për kohë e kohëra me rradhë bukuria në fjalë shpalosej, duke konkuruar vetëm me atë përballë-me të burrit, për të fituar kështu përherë; se ajo është në fakt bukuria femërore, harkore, bukuri natyrore, pra e dhuruar, bërë nga lart, bukuri që për të qenë e tillë nuk mban dot përsipër kontribute njerëzore- pelerina, dekorata, helmeta. Është hiri këndor i burrit ai që, duke qenë në thelb jo natyror, por kulturor, ka nevojë të mbahet në këmbë me mjete të jashtme, me pupla e pendë bie fjala, apo me pushkë e pendë me që ra fjala.(etj,etj)


Historia e natyra shpesh janë bërë bashkë për të na dëftyer se nuk është e vërtetë që gratë nuk barabiten me burrat për të bërë çudira të shkencës, arteve e teknikës e sporteve. Ata që mendonin të kundërtën kanë mbetur me gisht në gojë kur kanë parë sesi gruaja ka shpikur ndonjë ilaç shpëtimtar, apo ka shkruar ndonjë roman të pavdekshëm apo ka dhënë ndonjë grusht që të lëshojnë sytë xixa. Problemi është se ajo paralelisht me këto, nxjerr nga barku edhe kalamaj, dhe këtë çudi burri nuk e bën dot. Pasi që ia ka provuar njerëzimit se mundet të bëjë mrekulli edhe jashtë edhe brenda vetes, femra është dhe e bukur. Trishtimi ka kapluar rracën e burrave; shumë syresh kanë vendosur të përpiqen seriozisht për të fituar kohën e humbur të kultivimit të bukurisë natyrore, atë kohë që në anën tjetër të peshores e fitoi gruaja duke triumfuar përmbi patriarkalizmin, dhe duke ndarë pastaj në bazë të frymëve monopolin e vjetër të kulturës. (Për më gjerësisht, hidhi një sy prirjeve të përgjithshme të diasporës mashkullore dyqind vitet e fundit, duke filluar që me autosugjestionin e përditshëm të fshehjes së leshrave burimorë të faqeve, për të kaluar përmes një universi galopant të paparë më parë locionesh, aksesorësh vanitozë dhe cohërash e revistash të specializuara e konkursesh, për të arritur deri në padurimin për t'u unifikuar sa më parë me femrën edhe proporcionalisht, me anë të përcaktimit të modeleve të bukurisë femërore sa më të arritshme prej mashkullit, në pikat e nxehta të shpatullave, gjoksit dhe kudo në muskuj.)

----------


## ORIONI

*I përkasim klonizimit*

_Ervin Hatibi_

Shumë njerëz nuk besojnë në ringjalljen pas vdekjes. Shumë nga ata që e besojnë, nuk mendojnë se kjo do të përjetohet fizikisht. Shumë prej atyre që besojnë në njëfarë ringjalljeje fizike, besojnë se kjo i mvishet një cikli shumëformësh ekzistencash, nën një ylber variabël lëkurërash apo luspash a puplash. E gjitha kjo brenda ashensorit të një lloj top-ten-i zoologjik hierarkish të përcaktuara nga rezultatet pozitive a negative të jetës së mëparshme. Ama gati krejt unanimisht, si ata që besojnë në ringjalljen, ashtu edhe të tjerët, tashmë janë të bindur se një përplasje hiç etike midis bioteknologjisë dhe nostalgjisë e biznesit ka mundësuar kopjimin fizikisht të saktë të qenieve të gjalla. Duke u nisur prej kësaj bindjeje të prodhuar nga besimi fondamentalist i kësaj epoke në fenë e shkencës, mora guximin një ditë prej ditësh, në një kafene të lagjes "Kala" (Elbasan), t'i shpjegoj ringjalljen një mikut tim shqiptaroamerikan, skeptik dhe poet, duke i bërë një paralele abuzive me klonimin. Sipas kësaj pseudo-eskatologjie, robi nuk ka pse beson më lehtë se ringjalljen, faktin se qimja bëhet tra (klonimi i shpjeguar popullorçe). Ose më shqip akoma, nuk ke pse quan të çuditshme ringjalljen fetare së dyti pas vdekjes, kur teknologjisë i mjafton për diç të përafërt veç një thërrmijë nga zbokthi yt mbi jakë, qoftë kjo jakë edhe në muze dekada pas vdekjes. Gjallë a vdekur, fantashkenca në veprim ta premton që tani kopjen tënde identike të shumëfishuar X-herë, pafundësisht-herë, që ta prekësh me dorë e vetë ta rritësh veten, një vete ëndrre nga ato që vetëm të ngjajnë e nuk të binden, nuk i kontrolloke dot. (Duke u dridhur të skuqur, imagjinoni që tani një zhgjëndërr fajtore narcisizmi incestuoz.) Njeriu i ri triumfalisht po i sokëllin universit se më në fund ia doli me anë të teknologjisë (lindjeve in vitro apo klonimit) ta divorcojë përfundimisht seksin nga lindshmëria, dhe se më në fund ndjenjat e përgjegjësisë në sektorin problematik të seksit do të zhvoshken përfundimisht. Si ca prometenj seksualë egoistë, por politikisht të ndërgjegjshëm për të ardhmen e njerëzimit, do të mund të aplikonim në vete sterilizimin e përhershëm për të kaluar pastaj kohën e lirë në disiplina të ndryshme sportive seksuale, pa çarë kokën fare për ndonjë incident apo efekt anësor. Pa qenë nevoja të imitojmë më kangurin, kalamajtë (nuk di a do t'i quanim më kështu) do t'i prodhonim në seri, diku jashtë trupave tanë, duke përdorur thonjtë e prerë pas dushit. Sigurisht, nëse nuk do të kishim filluar të urrenim për vdekje veten. Apo sigurisht pasi të kishim hedhur një short kok-a-pil me partnerin, (femër a mashkull, human apo jo, nuk ka më ndonjë rëndësi mospërputhja ngjizëse), short për atë se kujt i takon fati të kopjohet, të përjetësohet në një farë mënyre. Sipas hartave genetike, të depozituara në banka publike të dhënash, hartuar sipas turli mikroskopësh e makinerish biospiunazhi, do ta shihnim veten krejt lakuriq, me gjithë sëmundjet a trashëgueshme e pritshmëritë e mundshme për sëmundje, me gjithë difektet e anomalitë tona. Dhe kështu autoritetet mbase nuk do na jepnin leje të gjithëve të kopjoheshim, për të parandaluar dhimbjen, tragjedinë e parakohshme apo shëmtinë, duke mbrojtur kësisoj të drejtat e njeriut të palindur për të pasur një mendje të shëndoshë në një trup të shëndoshë në një shoqëri të shëndoshë. Rreth shtëpisë së ndonjë çifti paraplegjikësh që i ka puqur bashkë horoskopi i solidaritetit, do të organizoheshin demonstrata aktivistësh e koncerte sensibilizuese tip Pavaroti me shokë", dhe përgjimi shtetëror 24 orësh do të garantonte që difektozët të mos bënin ndonjë proçkë duke nxjerrë tinëz për tek ndonjë laborator klandestin materialet biologjike të dashurisë së tyre. Laboratorët pa licensë do të sfidonin çmimet e larta duke punuar për fukarenjtë me makineri të vjetra a të përshtatura psh nga ndonjë repart akulloresh apo i pastrimit kimik. Kurse çdonjërit para se të hynte në punë a të kandidonte për në ndonjë kat të pushtetit, do t'i duhej të paraqiste të sakta patentat e laboratorit-maternitet ku është ngjizur, kopirajtet dhe të drejta e të barazlarguara imët, ato vijëzat vertikale mbi shifra që stampohen në rrëzë të çdo malli. Por gjithsesi nostalgjikët apo reaksionarët që nuk mungojnë në të tilla raste të grupuar në shoqata, klube a botime speciale e rezervate do të ofronin metodat e vjetra, ato demodetë nëntë apo shtatëmujorshe tip "kam ngrënë një gamile", me një ritëm nevrikosës mesjetar zhvillimi si të ndonjë kompiuteri Pentium I, (a thua se s'kemi ndonjë punë tjetër ndërkaq), me të marra mendësh e të vjella e dieta surrealiste e shpartallime muskujsh e gjak e lëngëtyrë që aman-aman Të prishësh linjat dhe karrierën-larg qoftë Po ama ashtu si preferojmë qumështin apo vezët e kushtueshme të katundarit (që gjithsesi i bën pula ose lopa), ashtu si preferojmë domatet e thjeshta të bahçeve me diell e jo domatet "çun-mamaje" të serave, (top-modele me makiazh modifikuar me kirurgji estetike), po ashtu do na shkonte një ditë goja lëng për ndonjë kalama të bërë vetë, safi, alla turka. Një që është tamam trup
gjak e temperaturë e jotja Gjithë vështirësia për këtë ndodhet tek ca rrjetëza fatale peshku a merimange, ku kënga në modë e sirenave të burgos në mitet e rinisë së përhershme dhe në modele parajsash prej shkume sapuni të kënaqësive së momentit, nga ato që mund t'i konsumosh edhe në këmbë si byrekët e çastit. Që kur je fare i ri, ashtu si gozhdohesh përfundimisht me vathë kudo a me tatuazhe të pashlyeshme dashurish të lehta, ashtu si vendos të stukosh trupin e fytyrën me silikon, mund të shkosh e t'i fusësh pa e menduar gjatë një vasoktemi apo sterilizim të përhershëm, se kjo ndodh edhe në kohët tona tani, e jo më në qytetërimin e ardhshëm të klonimit. Gjithsesi ky shkrim u tregua tepër optimist, dhe parashikoi jo vetëm suksesin e plotë të klonimit njerëzor, por arriti të shërojë edhe SIDA-n, fantazma e të cilës sillej nëpër togfjalëshat e mij të pakontrolluar seksualë, si komunizmi njëherë e një kohë nëpër Evropë.

----------


## ORIONI

*Inxhinieria gjenetike e vargut, ose si unë bëhem ti*

"Çuan Çu në ëndërr u bë flutur
dhe flutura në zgjim, u bë Çuan Çu
Li Bo"


_Ervin Hatibi_

Më kujtohet, vite përpara se të botohej Pela e Trojës, kur emri im figuronte në listat e organeve kompetente për të tjera arsye, paniku që më kapi kur dikush që m'u prezantua si punonjës i SHIK-ut më bllokoi rrugën dhe më ftoi t'i shkoja pas. "Unë jam i madh," më deklaroi sapo u veçuam pak larg ecejakes së kalimtarëve, dhe për të mos më lënë pa dëgjuar edhe shpjegimin, tha edhe gjysmën tjetër të fjalisë: "Sepse kam kuptuar që ti je i madh". Njeriu, vërtet punonjës i rëndësishëm i sigurimit, ishte në fakt krejt i pirë, megjithëse e mbante mirë, si edhe ishte lexues i vargjeve të mia. Në orët e pakta të lira, apo edhe gjatë orarit të punës, në ndjekje të elementëve problematikë, të diplomatëve, trafikantëve, misionarëve e opozitarëve, njeriu hapte nga pak edhe librin tim të verdhë, dhe si pa kuptuar bëhej i madh; bëhej unë pa pikë modestie (!), vishte paruke flokët e mi klinikë, nën të majtën mëngë, pranë sqetullës së zemrës i buiste pa u ndjerë tatuazhi im semitik vizëzi, kurse sytë i mbanin brenda ngjyrës jo të tij, ose jo më të tij, njerëz e gjësende të dashura për të, që zhvendoseshin në dizajne, mimika e koreografi të propozuara nga unë, ndonëse vagullt.
Ngaqë filozofitë i kam mësuar, ja kështu, më shumë rrugëve, me persona të mrekullueshëm që më mbinin si stalaktite mu përpara hundës, arrita të kuptoj se mesazhet na ngrenë në nivelin e tyre porsa i kuptojmë. Se sa rrimë aty, në nivel, është puna jonë. Puna e mesazhit është të na e japë një dorë (mesazhi, në këtë rast, vargu). Kur lexon dhe kupton (në këtë rast shijon) vargje të bukura vazhdimisht, mbetesh vazhdimisht ashtu, si i thonë, sipër. Në hava
Por vargjet që më pëlqejnë mua, në fakt nuk më pëlqejnë edhe aq për mesazhin, sa për masazhin. Autori - në rastin në fjalë Telegrafi - merr kokën time në sqetull dhe me bef e kthen nga duhet - andej nga vitet e vëzhgimit i dëftejnë se fryn erë e mbarë imazhesh. Një lloj sërfi. Mbi dallgët e lëvizshme të fijeve herë-herë të dukshme, kapur gafil midis objekteve
E pluhurt nëpër vjollcën e pëlhurës,
Drita platitet dhe i jepet muzgut
Mbi tjegulla, nën zërat e fëmijëve
ose
Atë ditë
U shpalos lulja e saj,
Fryma e majit dhe në bodrume
Dhe britma fëmijësh nëpër shkallë, dhe krahë
Leshtorë, të shkathët në errësirë
ose
Shtojzovallet janë në shtegtim
Dhe plakat në mindere
Dremisin
Dhe katundarët janë të verdhë
Dhe nuk marrin frymë, si speca.
ose
The knights are departed.
And their friends, the loitering squires
On donkeys mounted
Departed, have left behind no giants.
ose
dhe megi zbuloi një guaskë këngëtare
aq ëmbël sa hallet i harroi fare,dhe
milli u miqësua me një yll të dëbuar
që rrezet i kishte pesë gishta të përgjumur;
dhe mollin e ndoqi një qenie e tmerrshme
që rendte si vëngër dhe poça shpërthente:dhe
mei erdhi në shtëpi me një gur të lëmuar
të vockël sa bota dhe të madh sa vetmuar.
Problemi im me vargun është se ai nuk më le të dal prej tij. Mbaroj me të. "Unë - shqiptova - por në fakt i referohesha agut të ndritshëm", shkruante një hebrejkë, e shkreta, para se të vetëvritej. Kurse problemi me atë që lexoj, është se unë i referohet vargut; jam ai, ose vargu është emri im, si edhe pas tij një varg të dhënash të tjera të sakta mbi mua - datëlindja, përfshirë dhe emri i shkollës fillore, menuja e preferuar me gjellë dhe autorë: dua të them, a nuk është jeta ime shpjegimi i asaj që po lexoj (?).
(Shën. i Autorit: Vargjet e mësipërme, shqip, aglisht, dhe përkthimi në shqip nga anglishtja e Cummings, me këtë renditje janë marrë nga libri Pela e Trojës i Ensard Telegrafit.)

----------


## ORIONI

*Shpluhurosje e një miti*

Shenja të revizionizmit historik në vështrimet shqiptare për periudhën osmane.



_Ervin Hatibi_
Përplasja midis Evropës së krishterë dhe Islamit osman, shpesh është përqasur me ballafaqimin e ditëve të sotme midis botës së lirë dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik. Krahasimi nuk është I pavend. Por këtë përqasje nuk duhet ta teprojmë. Në këtë ballafaqim të hershëm, ekzaltimi dhe dogmatizmi ishte I të dy krahëve, dhe toleranca më e madhe ishte në anën turke. Në shekujt XV dhe XVI, lëvizja e refugjatëve- të cilët, sipas shprehjes brilante të Leninit "votonin me këmbët e tyre"- ishte nga Perëndimi në Lindje, dhe jo si sot nga Lindja në Perëndim. Shpërngulja e çifutëve për në Turqi, përzënë nga Spanja në 1492, është e mirënjohur, por në asnjë mënyrë e vetmja. Të tjera grupe refugjatësh, të krishterë disidentë të persekutuar nga kishat predominuese të vendeve të tyre, ashtu si edhe çifutë, gjenin strehë në tokat osmane. Kur sundimit osman në Evropë I erdhi fundi, kombet e krishtera të cilat ata I kishin sunduar prej shekujsh ishin ende aty, me gjuhët e tyre, kulturat, fetë e tyre, po ashtu, në një farë mënyre, edhe me institucionet e tyre të paprekura dhe të gatshme të rimerrnin egzistencë të pavarur kombëtare. E njëjta nuk mund të thuhet për ata muslimanë që mbetën pas sundimit turk në Ballkan, apo pas sundimit maur në Spanjë.
,"The Middle East", Bernard Lewis



Një nga kontributet më të shëmtuara intelektuale të shekullit të kaluar në Shqipëri, është padyshim edhe nxirosja e periudhës osmane të historisë së shqiptarëve, me ngjyrat e padiskutueshme të një barbarie. Duke ndjekur besnikërisht gjurmët zyrtare të akademizmit ideologjik, u formua në kulturën popullore, me udhëheqjen e komisarëve të letërsisë dhe arteve, një ide fikse e cila kërkonte tek turku, turkoshaku, anadollaku, kriminelin e zi epshor, injorant me shpatë në dorë. Në përfytyrimtarinë popullore u koleksionua një pavijon grotesk demonografie, me një hierarki të së keqes që kulmohej me Sulltanin, dhe vijonte me vezirë, sadrazemë, velinj, me shejhul islamë, dervishë, pashallarë e bejlerbejlerë- detyrimisht të gjithë turq, si edhe demonë më pak të rëndësishëm, se helbete shqiptarë, në forma të deformuara dhjamore bejlerësh e agallarësh e qehallarësh, shërbëtorë të të huajit. Shtrirë që nëpër faqe të letërsisë, nga ajo e klasit të parë fare, në kinematografinë e neorealizmit socialist, e deri tek retushimet e folklorit, ilustrimet e revistave të fatosave e pionierëve, nuk do fare mundim për t'u parë se kjo sagë orientaliste, ishte në fakt një projektim në kohën e (pa)kryer I luftës së klasave në variantin e saj agrar shqiptar, I cili e shihte inxhinierinë social-politike të Luftës së Dytë si vendimtare për ndarjen simetrike e jashtëkohore të shapit nga sheqeri. Kështu, në të njëjtin areal aleancash, vendin e pushtuesve italo-gjermanë do ta zenë turqit, në rolin e një lloj mbivlere imperialiste, një lloj subvencioni nga jashtë, i cili u jep ballistëve e pasunarëve të luftës së dytë, rrjedhimisht edhe paraardhësve të tyre kolaboracionistë-bejlerëve dhe klerit, kapitalin ushtarako-ekonomik për të sunduar mbi bujqit, çifçinjtë e rajanë. Deformimi fizik I bashkëpunëtorëve të turkut, mishëruar fonetikisht edhe në damkën e ënjtur raciste "anadollak", si edhe në epitetin "gjakprishur"-një kompozitë e stilit arbëresho-naimian e cila lundroi me vite në gojët emfatike të patriotizmës kinematografike e letrare-tregojnë haptas frymëzimin shterp rilindas për kombin e zgjedhur pellazg, ilirian, arian, (frymëzim) I cili rrjedhimisht sheh në "tradhëtinë" ndaj kombit të shenjtë pasoja të një sëmundje hormonale, të një lloj degjenerimi gjenetik-klasor. Sfondin mistik që justifikon këtë procedim jorealist e joshkencor, e ofron ajo çka atëherë cekej vetëm shkarazi; fakti që bashkëpunëtorët bejlerë të turkut kishin tradhëtuar edhe fenë e vërtetë, mund t'I kishte bërë ata pre të zemërimit të një zoti të krishterë, I cili I kishte katandisur ashtu, në derexhenë stilizuese të realizmit socialist. Sot, e çliruar nga prangat marksiste e enveriste, krijimtaria me temë "antiturke-në-fakt-antiislame" merr frymë lirshëm, lulëzon në kimikatet e skaduara të mashtrimit historik. Në suplementin e saj të ditës së djelë, gazeta "55" para pak kohësh na ofron një tregim të piktorit të mirënjohur M. Velo, të cilit përveç publicistikës dhe tashmë tregimtarisë, nuk I ka mbetur veçse ta shprehë edhe në bojëra uji alergjinë e vet ndaj muslimanëve. Tregimi, në skenën e një burgu komunist, gati fokusohet në vuajtjet e një të dënuari musliman, I cili shprehet se po vuan në lëkurën e vet krimet që ka bërë gjyshi I tij, bashkëpunëtor I turkut, kundër komitëve bullgarë Më tej personazhi-rrëfimtar, të cilin në një përqindje mjaft të lartë na duhet ta barazojmë me autorin, shpreh habi sesi policët, ndonëse katolikë, janë kaq mizorë. Si vallë e pajtojnë dhunën që ushtrojnë, me besën e Krishtit, sepse sa për eprorët e tyre muslimanëata tek e fundit janë muslimanë, dhe kështu sipas autorit, nuk mund të mos jenë tjetër veçse monstra. Pas animimit artistik të tezës së përhapur prej vitesh, sipas të cilës, regjimi komunist ka qenë një qeverisje prej "eprorësh-jo rastësisht- muslimanë", provohet, pa ndonjë sukses, të jepet në formë aksiome se muslimanët janë një skotë barbare dhe e pamëshirshme, e cila jo vetëm kaq por na paska infektuar edhe katolikët me mizorinë e vet. Autori harron se ndoshta e vetmja fjalë që kemi ne shqiptarët në gjuhën e përditshme për të shprehur keqardhje, mëshirë dhe kërkesë për përmbajtje para dhunës, është fjala "gjynah", një fjalë arabe, e mbjellë këtu prej turkut.
Në kundërshtim me faktin historik për kahjen kronologjike të qytetërimit, për dimensionin nga ku lindën fetë, mitet e shkencat, u mëtua se Lindja, Islami, Azia, Anadolli, shkretëtira dhe esmerët ishin djepi I të keqes që na kishte kapluar neve  shqiptarëve (kupto: të bardhëve, perëndimorëve, të krishterëve, evropianëve). I gjithë ky shtrembërim I fakteve në kohë të diktaturës, mendoj se shërbente për të forcuar mitin për popullin e veçantë shqiptar, një popull liridashës I cili kishte zgjedhur të mos ishte kurrë pushtues, por, si I vogël, gjithnjë qëllonte të pushtohej, e kështu i shtypur prej shekujsh, kishte formuar një ndërgjegje "klasore" për të bërë revolucionin kundër atyre që kishte sipër- të huajt dhe të pasurit vendas. Teorikisht I binte që shumica e shqiptarëve, të ishin edhe të varfër (të mirë) edhe muslimanë (të këqinj, se me fenë e pushtuesit), e kështu me rregull treshi Islami si fe dhe ideologji e armikut, duhet të ishte imponuar me dhunë e presion ekonomik. Dhe sipas rrjedhojës ideo-logjike, shqiptarët të përmbytur nga supershteti I urryer osman thjesht kishin mbajtur frymën nën ujë për një gjysëm të mirë mijëvjeçari, në një lloj rezistence jobashkëpunuese, në një lloj agjërimi gandian antiimperialist.
Është gjithë kjo parapërgatitje masive, e cila justifikon frymën kundërislame në shoqëri. Sigurisht, një fe pushtuesish, e imponuar me shpatë në dorë, nën presionin e bukës (taksa e xhizjes së famshme), nuk ka sesi përthyhet në ndërgjegjje përveçse si një aksident kolosal e mbarëpopullor, një gabim për t'u korrigjuar një orë e më parë, tashmë në kushtet e lirisë. Ateizmi administrativ I Enver Hoxhës, receptohet thjesht si një ngrirje, si një pezullim pesëdhjetëvjeçar I korrigjimit të gabimit.
Në kohët e hyrjes së Shqipërisë në Konferencën Islamike, hija e turkut si psikozë, arriti, në mënyrë krejt qesharake të bënte të besueshme dhe të aktivizonte lloj-lloj frikërash e sajesash në sektorë të ndryshëm të shoqërisë. Ndonëse në një regjim parlamentar demokratik, të varur gati totalisht nga ndihmat e huaja perëndimore dhe nga politikat e institucioneve ndërkombëtare, ideja e ushqyer me vite për natyrën e dhunshme e imponuese të Islamit, ilustruar bollshëm në turkun, ofroi rrënjët dhe bëri që të pranohej si e mundshme fantazia për ngritjen e ndonjë Stalingradi islamik mu në gji të Evropës. Ndërsa diskutoja për Islamin në vitin '93 me një poet e intelektual të njohur, nuk ishte nevoja për asnjë referencë kuranore apo kulturore, sepse bashkëbiseduesi kishte zgjedhur të debatonte për vlefshmërinë e Islamit me shpifjen sipas të cilës arabët do të ndërtonin një xhami madhështore në Rubik, dhe pasi të privatizonin minierat, në një formë tepër origjinale të xhizjes, nuk do të pranonin në punë asnjë minator katolik pa hyrë më parë në xhami (Ndërkaq në Arabinë Saudite e të tjera vende të Gjirit punojnë qindra e mijëra emigrantë të varfër të krishterë, e bile edhe hindusë, budistë e sikhë, pa qenë kusht, si në ndonjë vend evropian, që të ndryshojnë fenë. ) Apo tipike është edhe zhurma mediatike e atyre viteve se një milion ferexhe po prisnin gati në garderobat e fondamentalizmit për të mbuluar gratë dhe vajzat shqiptare.
Nuk është nevoja të përsërisim ato që janë evidentuar edhe në shkrime të mëparshme, duke ricituar emblema të tilla nëpër tituj gazetash të mëdha shqiptare "Muslimanët shqiptarë, pasardhës të haremeve të sulltanit", apo "Kaq e aq fshatarë të aksh zone, braktisën fenë e pushtuesit e u kthyen në fenë e të parëve".
Megjithatë, tanimë vëmë re, si në mjediset akademike, ashtu edhe në ato kulturore e mediatike, të fryjë një puhizë ndërgjegjësimi dhe serioziteti në rivlerësimin e historisë komplekse të epokës osmane, të marrdhënieve të shqiptarëve me shtetin osman. Në dritën e fakteve të bujshme historike lexuar në tekste autoritative dhe të realitetin e pakontestueshëm, që mund të vërehet "me sy të lirë" edhe nga joprofesionistët, ka shenja se kultura shqiptare po reagon dhe po pranon në strukturat e veta rileximet historike për periudhën osmane, një proces ky që do dëshiroja ta quanim revizionizëm. Ndonëse termi është ca problematik, jo për origjinën e vet (post)marksiste, sesa për ngjyresën që ka marrë në lidhje me rivlerësimin e fashizmit në Itali, Japoni, Gjermani etj. apo me mohimin e Holokaustit nga qarqet negacioniste antisemite, ne po e përdorim në përqasje me fenomenin e "historianëve të rinj" izraelitë, të cilët u emërtuan si "revizionistë", pasi çmontuan mitet zyrtare përmbi "largimin vullnetar të palestinezëve nga trojet e veta", duke argumentuar se eksodi I 1948-s ishte një përzënie e dhunshme. Tendencën kulturore, që do përpiqem ta ilustroj më poshtë, nuk mund ta emërtoj ndryshe veçse si "revizionizëm", me dijen se termi ka një traditë përdorimi politik dhe shqetësues. Sepse, dihet, shenjat e normalizimit dhe të seriozitetit shkencor mbi epokën në fjalë, ende shkaktojnë "skandal" në rradhët e të painformuarve e sidomos në rradhët e fanatikëve apo fondamentalistëve antimuslimanë. Ata e kuptojnë se po u rrënove shpërdorimet historike mbi "përbindëshin osman", u gropose njëherësh edhe bazën më të fortë që kanë për të sulmuar identitetin islam në Shqipëri
Për të vijuar, le të bëjmë një përmbledhje elokuente të asaj që është thënë gabim, dhe të asaj si do rithënë e vërteta, duke shfrytëzuar citime nga "bibla" kontroversiale e revizionizmit historik shqiptar, analiza "Skicë e mendimit politik shqiptar" të H.Ferrajt, në të cilën në fakt spektri revizionues prek hapësira shumë më të gjëra se vetëm periudha osmane.
Tezat e historiografisë zyrtare shqiptare sipas dr. Ferraj këmbëngulin se : "pushtimi osman I Shqipërisë ka frenuar zhvillimin e shqiptarëve në rrugën evro-perëndimore si rrugë më e përparuar; sistemi politiko-shoqëror; sistemi politiko-shoqëror aziatik osman ka qenë më I prapambetur, ka qenë barbar në krahasim me ato evro-perëndimore (në studimet e historiografisë zyrtare shqiptare termi "barbar" përdoret vetëm për sundimtarët osmanë dhe sistemin e tyre politik, ekonomik e kulturor dhe jo për sundues të tjerë si pash. Ata bizantinë, sllavë etj-footnote e H.F.); osmanët kanë ushtruar presion për asimilimin etnik të shqiptarëve; argument I presionit asimilues është islamizimi I dhunshëm; argument I islamizimit të dhunshëm është taksa e veçantë për jomyslimanët, xhizja." (fq. 50 botimi I 1998,"Koha.")
Në formë pak më të gjatë do të japim edhe përgjigjen e autorit ndaj tezave, që na duket se puthitet mirë me logjikën e pastaj (meqë logjika nuk është aspak vendimtare në rikrijimin e tablove historike) do të japim më në fund edhe referenca në natyrë dokumentash e faktesh, me një pjesë të të cilave do të provojmë edhe dukuritë më të fundit "revizioniste" në kulturën tonë . Në faqen 58-59 të "Skicë" lexojmë: "Dobësia e hipotezës e cila e paraqet Perandorinë Osmane si "të egër". "barbare", me prirje të fortë asimiluese etj., qëndron në faktin se nuk mund të shpjegojë bindshëm se, pse shqiptarët u integruan aq shumë në Perandorinë Osmane në qoftë se ajo u keqësoi gjendjen e përgjithshme të tyre? Pse te shqiptarët xhizja ishte presion I mjaftueshëm për ndërrimin e fesë, ndërsa tek popujt e tjerë jo? Pse nuk u ushtrua dhunë islamizuese mbi popujt e tjerë por vetëm mbi shqiptarët? A kishte Perandoria osmane ndonjë arsye të posaçme për të ushtruar dhunë mbi shqiptarët ndryshe nga popujt e tjerë? si e siguroi qetësinë dhe qëndrueshmërinë disashekullore dhe pothuaj sundimin e botës Perandoria Osmane? Si është e mundur që "vendi më I prapambetur I Evropës" është njëkohësisht fuqia më e madhe e botës? A është historike teza se qytetërimi evropian ka qenë qytetërimi më I përparuar në të gjithë kohërat, ndërsa Perandoria Osmane ishte e prapambetur sepse ishte "aziatike"? Në qoftë se Perandoria Osmane ka qenë gjithnjë më e prapambetur se Evropa, atëherë ç'kuptim ka teza se nga fundi I shekullit XVIII e këtej, si rezultat I zhvillimit të revolucionit industrial në Evropën Perëndimore, Perandoria Osmane mbeti prapa saj? A është historike të shtrihet gjendja e saj e dy shekujve të fundit edhe në gjithë shekujt e mëparshëm të ekzistencës së saj? etj. etj"
Më pas autori pasi citon një numër personalitetesh, disa të njohur edhe për lexuesin shqiptar, si O. Baj, F. Engels ("pozita e e rajasë në sistemin osman ishte më e mirë se e bujkrobërve në vendet evropiane"), F.Noli ("Turqit erdhën në Evropë si çlirimtarë të bujkrobërve dhe të klasave të shtypura... Kjo shpjegon sesi arritën të krijojnë një perandori të madhe brenda një kohe aq të shkurtër."), S.Rizaj (Perandoria Osmane kishte sistemin juridik më demokratik të kohës). Si për të dashur t'I japë fund në mënyrë të pakthyeshme debatit, Ferraj në fq. 61 thotë se shumica e historianëve profesionistë tashmë I përdorin pa referenca teza të tilla për karakterin liberal, joasimilues të politikave osmane.
Establishmenti kulturor nuk I pranon tezat e Ferrajt në përgjithësi, dhe për ato të marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-osmane në veçanti, ka patur reagime të posaçme. Kurse orvatje të tjera revizioniste, si përmbledhja studimore "Rreth përhapjes së Islamit ndër shqiptarët" (Klub Drita Kulturore, Shkodër 1997) me kontribute nga autoritete si Sherif Delvina, Ferid Duka etj, apo edhe punimet me të njëjtën kahje nga Nexhat Ibrahimi apo Ali M. Basha, janë rrethuar me mospërmendje gati të plotë dhe kanë marrë një status klandestiniteti. Prirjet e reja politike siç I lexojmë në ridimensionimin më të fundit të pozicionimeve shqiptare në korridorin amerikan Turqi-Greqi, janë një nga shtysat madhore që bënë kohët e fundit ridaljen e vrullshme në dritë të tezave rivlerësuese. Është edhe një shtysë tjetër, besoj, me karakter emocional: dëshmitë për pozitat dhe statusin tepër të lartë të shqiptarëve në perandorinë osmane, japin një farë konforti nostalgjik e ngushëllues përballë rrënimit që përfaqësojmë prej kaq shumë kohësh..

Për të nisur, si e do adeti, me një klasifikim piramidal, nga shembujt prej botës së institucioneve shtetërore të kulturës, për të zbritur më tej në ato joshtetërore, dokumentojmë fillimisht ngjyrat e zbutjes në parathënien shoqëruese që Dr. Shaban Sinani, drejtor I Përgjithshëm I Arkivave të Shqipërisë, I bën librit "Katalogu I dorëshkrimeve osmane në arkivat e Shqipërisë.", botuar turqisht-anglisht-shqip në Ankara (Vini re!) Në deklarimin e tij profesional, sidomos në sensin politik të fjalës, kryearkivistit I rezulton se në bazë të provave të shkruara, të cilat I kanë patur në dorë edhe parardhësit e tij, do thënë se "Porta e Lartë disa herë ka ndaluar me urdhra të drejtpërdrejtë cënimin e pronës së të krishterëve dhe të institucioneve të kultit. Dëshmi të tilla janë prova që mund të ndikojnë për të relativizuar disa përfundime të cilat për hir të një tradicionalizmi, ende vlerësohen si jashtë diskutimit, në lidhje me procesin dhe format e ndikimit të perandorisë në strukturën demo-fetare të Rumelisë"(Katalogu I dorëshkrimeve , fq XXIX, Ankara 2001.) (Gjithashtu botuar edhe në "Njeriu", përmbledhje e materialeve të sesionit shkencor të Tarikateve Islamike të Shqipërisë dhe Kosvës, Eurorilindja, maj 2002.) Autori, tepër I ndërgjegjshëm për rolin prej akullthyesi, përdor shprehjen "mund të ndikojnë për të relativizuar" kur I referohet dëshmive arkivore, të cilat ndonëse me rolin e vet madhor në drejtshkrimin e historisë, ende janë të pafuqishme para "tradicionalizmit të padiskutueshëm", tabusë së moçme zyrtare. Se edhe sikur historianët e teksthartuesit tanë ta vënë dorën në zemër e të rithonë në kor të vërtetat e reja, tabu të tilla nuk rrënohen dot vetëm në korridore arkivash apo salla bibliotekash a konferencash. Lufta me to bëhet nëpër sheshe ku njerëzia blen gazetën, nëpër kafenetë ku shqiptarët shpalosin ekzistencën, nëpër ..
Në 28 prill të këtij viti, me titull "Një ferman për gruan e Sali pashës", gazeta "Koha Jonë" boton nën tabelën "speciale" një dosier për fermanet sulltanore të arkivave shqiptare. Janë 48 fermane të tillë. Ndër këta citojmë: ferman I sulltanit për kishën e Delvinës; ferman-vendim I Patriarkanës për manastirin e Shën Mërisë që të mbesë I pavarur; ferman I sulltanit për të mos ndërhyrë në kishën e Kamenës; ferman për mbrojtjen e pyjeve (Krahaso fermanin i fundit ekologjik me shprehjen e njohur herbicide "Ku shkel turku nuk mbin bar")
Autori I artikullit që mban edhe titullin e dosierit, gazetari I njohur Fiqiri Sejdiaj, kur komenton fermane të tillë, si ai për ruajtjen pronave të kishës në Delvinë, për riparimin e padrejtësive në vjeljen e taksave ndaj të krishterëve të Elbasanit apo për për rindërtimin e kishës së Shën Harallambit në Sarandë, do të shkruajë: "Natyrisht po të gjykohen në kohë, të tilla fermane kanë brenda edhe anën e tyre propagandistike, mirëpo gjithsesi, në fund të fundit ato tregojnë frymën tolerante ndaj etnive e religjioneve jomyslimane. Porta e Lartë dhe Sulltani kanë qenë të kujdesshëm ndja nënshtetasve të saj, qofshin myslimanë, katolikë, ortodoksë apo bektashinj. Ajo I ka trajtuar të gjithë, si qytetarë të barabartë, të paktën në dukje. Ky ekuilibër ndaj religjioneve, popujve, kombësive dhe etnive të ndryshme e mbajti në këmbë këtë perandori për 500 vjet. Kur ky ekuilibër u prish, atëherë u shemb edhe vetë perandoria. Këta fermanë, të cilët s'janë të paktë, tregojnë qëndrimin e perandorisë ndaj fesë, faltoreve dhe gjaurëve (të krishterëve.) fermanët origjinalë që kemi në dispozicion tregojnë se Porta e Lartë ka ndaluar me urdhër cënimin e pronës të të krishterëve. ka ndaluar keqtrajtimin e tyre dhe të institucioneve fetare. Mendimi tradicional I cili shpesh herë nuk pranon diskutime mbi "masat shtrënguese" të Portës së Lartë mbi ndryshimin e fesë në këtë pjesë të Rumelisë duhet rishikuar." (Koha Jonë,28 prill 2002.)
Është një tendencë e vjetër në historiografinë manikeiste komentimi satanizues e mosbesues I fakteve, I cili rreket të na mësojë se kur "të këqinjtë" bëjnë veprime të mira, nuk I bëjnë për arsyet e afishuara, por detyruar nga frika apo nga ndonjë interes tjetër I tyre; në të kundërtën, pse vallë do të ishin të këqinj Kështu edhe Sejdiaj, mbase duke e marrë për pak çaste si të mirëqenë se Sulltani është thjesht ai despoti oriental "siç e dijmë të gjithë", e fillon analizën e vet me cilësimin se fermane të tilla kanë edhe anën e tyre "propagandistike", pa ofruar ndonjë dokument që provon hamendjen e tij. Por ky vështrim, është mbase "gjoba" e detyrueshme që gjithkush duhet të paguajë kur flet për turkun e shqiptarëve. Në rastin në fjalë, gjoba, hedhja e dyshimit mbi sinqeritetin e fermaneve e mbi karakterin e tyre rutinor, mund të formësohet pavullnetshëm nga paragjykimet e "tradicionalizmit", por edhe nga përdorimi I diplomacisë së tipit "shaje pak atë që do ta lëvdosh, që të bëhesh më I besueshëm", frytdhënëse si taktikë në një territor kulturor ku qeveris "diktatura e tradicionalizmit". E rëndësishme është se më pas Sejdiaj në artikullin e tij ndriçues, vijon me rreshta absolutisht ikonoklastë dhe shkon deri sa të kërkojë rishikimin e historisë.
Nën titullin "Robëri apo bashkëqeverisje?", revista "Klan" e datës 7 korrik të këtij viti, boton një opinion nga Blendi Fevziu, I cili sipas dijes sime, është mbase I pari tekst që I ofron lexuesit të gjerë një rezyme revizioniste të historisë tonë osmane, mu në sheshin festiv "Skënderbej" të publicistikës shqiptare. Me një linjë lirike, e cila është karakteristikë për publicistikën e autorit, shkrimi ngroh një ndjenjë të paemërtueshme vetëm me një fjalë, të tërheqjes reciproke dhe vijushmërisë emocionale midis shqiptarëve dhe turqve. Autorit thotë se merr shkas për të vënë re të përbashkëtat dhe frymën e veçantë që ekziston midis dy kombeve nga entuziazmi I pazakontë spontan I tiranasve, që festonin me flamuj një fitore të ekipit kombëtar turk të futbollit, dhe gjithashtu nga familjarizimi I tij me mjedisin gjatë një sezoni pushimesh në Turqi,. " I bindur se pushtuesit jo gjithnjë lenë ato gjurmë tërheqje dhe dashurie tek ata që kanë pushtuar" Fevziu pyet: "Si shpjegohet kjo tërheqje fatale dhe ky pasion I çuditshëm ndaj një populli që në të gjitha tekstet e historisë së Shqipërisë konsiderohet pushtuesi ynë 500 vjeçar?" Për t'iu përgjigjur kësaj, më pas do të futet tangent në librat e historisë, për të rishkruar vetë një të tillë të formatit të vogël. Fevziut nëpër lexime I del se "Turqit kishin kaluar kufinjtë e principatave shqiptare në shekullin XIV, të thirrur nga vetë sundimtarët shqiptarë." Për t'u bërë "pjesë e luftrave tona të brendshme" Më pas, periudhën që njihet thjesht si e pushtimit, autori do ta përshkruajë si kohë kur shqiptarët "Qenë transferuar nga tokat e tyre të ashpra në perëndim të perandorisë dhe qenë bërë sundimtarë të shkëlqyer të saj. Kishin ditur të shkëlqenin mbi të gjithë, të fitonin besimin e sulltanëve dhe shumë herë të bëheshin më të fuqishëm se ata vetë." Duke nisur një seri pyetjesh tepër të bezdisshme për veshët e dogmatikëve me temë vetëdijen e shqiptarëve për përkatësinë në shtetin osman, pasi rendit emra të bujshëm kryeministrash e drejtuesish madhorë shqiptarë të shtetit osman, pasi përmend me rradhë aradhën e figurave të shquara të përlindjes kombëtare shqiptare që kanë gëzuar atribute të larta edhe në administratën osmane, Fevziu konkludon se për të titulluar marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-osmane "fjala pushtim nuk ishte më e gjetura"; sepse " vështirë të besosh se një komb pushtues I ka dhënë në histori robërve të tij më shumë pushtet se sa ka pasur edhe vetë." Edhe për Fevziun, sigurisht argumentet për këto punë "kanë qenë të retushuara ndjeshëm."
Fevziu në shkrimin e vet, përdor edhe elementë ilustrues nga libri "Kujtime" I Eqerem bej Vlorës, botuar këtë vit, I cili ndonëse shkruar jo me pretendimin për të rishkruar ndonjë version "tjetër" të historisë, prapë ofron me bollëk material historik, nga I cili mund të nxirren përfundime "joortodokse". Por gjithsesi, Blendi Fevziu ka shfrytëzuar vetëm atmosferë prej kujtimeve të beut erudit, këtij dëshmitari të kateve më të larta dhe të trojeve më të largëta të Perandorisë; atmosferë piktoreske shqiptarësh që I gjen të sundojnë "nëpër vise të largët e shpesh të harruar të Perandorisë", hapësira toke "shumë më të mëdha se të katër vilajetet që përbënin vendin e tyre të origjinës", duke qeverisur në modelin e Sulltanit apo të 25 kryeministrave osmanë shqiptarë. Fevziut I ka bërë përshtypje aty guvernatori shqiptar I Libanit (jo Vaso Pasha), I ulur në një pallat mbretëror, në shoqërinë e një luani të zbutur Persie, kujtim nga koha kur kishte qenë guvernator në ato vise pamje të rralla romantike si kjo, bashkë me vizione të një pushteti e roli që nuk e kemi më në këtë fytyrë dheu, janë imazhe që duket se kanë nisur të mësyjnë këto kohë, ndonëse ende pa arritur të zëvendësojnë krejtësisht gjuhën e vjetër me turq pushtues. Këto vizione, të idealizuara, luajnë një rol terapeutik në këto momente hiç të volitshme për pozitën e shqiptarëve, siç ishte edhe momenti I bllokimit kriminal në kufi të emigrantëve shqiptarë që riktheheshin në punë pas pushimeve të tyre në atdhe. Përballë indiferencës "pasivo-agresive" të doganave greke, mijëra shqiptarë në një karvan kilometrik makinash përjetuan ditët e fundgushtit të 2002 një situatë mesjetare rrethimi në kështjellë, me mungesa në higjenë e ushqim e kushte të tjera elementare, me epidemitë që u vërtiteshin mbi kokë. Gjithë Shqipëria u ndje e fyer, dhe media u bë mukoza që e përçoi thekshëm këtë lloj ndjeshmërie. Në këtë klimë të përjetuar si fyerje kombëtare, më datë 22 gusht "Koha Jonë" boton editorialin "Hakmarrja e rajave", nga Edmond Arizaj. Editoriali nuk aludon, por haptas vendos se "Janë gati 300 vjet, për të mos thënë 500, që grekët kanë qenë raja të shqiptarëve." "Shqiptarët kanë qenë për shumë kohë pashallarët e vilajeteve të Greqisëteksa ishin më të preferuarir e perandorisë osmane." Prandaj shqiptarët "duhet të paguajnë për stërgjyshërit e tyre që I kthyen stërgjyshërit grekë në raja." Dhe "Fatkeqësia është se stërnipërit shqiptarë nuk e kanë më gjakun e të parëve. Grekët po."
Intelektuali dhe shkrimtari I madh Ismail Kadare diku porosiste që të ruhemi nga nostalgjia osmane. Vite më parë kjo më ngjante absurde, sepse nuk mendoja kurrë se puna do të shkonte që të vinte kjo lloj situate, ku romantika e vetëidentifikimit, do ta spostonte veten nga ilirët e Teutës dhe arbërit e Skënderbeut, tek pashallarët shqiptarë me luanë persie, që qeverisin Libanin e Greqinë, apo thjesht një nga perandoritë më të mëdha të të gjitha kohërave Edhe historia jonë me osmanët siç duket qenka e destinuar të plotësojë ciklin e denigrimit, glorifikimit e më në fund, të rivlerësimit objektiv.
Duke mos qenë aspak historian apo diçka e përafërt me këtë, nuk dua të bie në kurthin e leximeve selektive të historisë, dhe as të vë dorën në zjarr se e vërteta jonë me osmanët është negativi I asaj ç'është thënë deri dje, apo një variant simetrik I përmbysur I saj. Unë besoj se shteti teokratik osman, gjithsesi I ka patur të kufizuara prej ligjit të shenjtë islam mundësitë për dhunë në fe apo për racizëm përjashtues, dhe kështu, edhe duke u bazuar në autorë të ndryshëm, kam krijuar mendimin tim sa I përket osmanëve, islamizimit të shqiptarëve dhe rolit të tyre në Perandorinë Osmane. Por gjithsesi fjalën e fundit duhet ta thonë historianët e paanshëm e të çliruar, verdiktin e të cilëve nëse është shkencor, do të më duhet ta besoj me një përgjegjësi "fetare", pa komplekse.
Në antologjinë e vogël të një prirje të re të shfaqur me në publik, thjesht shtoj edhe një zë tjetër që bën thirrje për rilexim të historisë, për hir të drejtësisë dhe të vërtetës-në rastin më të mirë, dhe në rastin më të keq, le të lexohet edhe ky artikull si një provokim tjetër revizionist që ka nevojë për përgjigje.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kërkohet një mjekër për "Armikun Kombëtar"*


_Ervin Hatibi_

Pasi ra edhe perdja e fundit e tymit të rrënojave trishtuese amerikane, qartësia po bëhet gjithnjë e më e madhe. Arrijmë të shohim tashmë si ishim, si jemi. Sa larg a afër njëri-tjetrit me fatkeqësinë në mes. Ne, familja e bijve të Adamit.
"A nuk ishte edhe ai një shpirt?" tha Muhamedi a.s. Profeti im, kur u pyet pse trishtohej tek kalonte afër funerali I një hebreu. Ndërsa e kishin mohuar dhe gjakosur me gurë rrugëve të Taifit, nuk kërkoi hakmarrje, por u lut dhe shpresoi se nga pasardhësit e atij brezi të paditur do të dilnin njerëz që do adhuronin Allahun.
Por këto nuk I di gjithkush, Nuk I di psh. një pedagog shqiptar, I njohur I vjetër, I cili të nesërmen e atentateve, pasi u sigurua në rrugë se nuk e shihte njeri, më përshëndeti nga larg me një shtrëngim të ulur grushti, shenjë e cila në shumë kultura tregon përgëzim dhe një lloj kënaqësie që shijohet në grup (E njëjta shenjë e beftë gëzimi që një gazetar I RAI-t tregoi po të nesërmen e atentateve, kur korrespondentët e Lindjes e lajmëronin për shpërthime të fuqishme në Kabul) Pedagogu, një burrë që ka inate të vjetra me Amerikën, nuk e njeh fare fenë time; ai thjesht është I bindur se tek unë dhe tek mjekrra ime ka partnerë për të ndarë hallvën makabre të një feste vdekjeje. Nga larg, gjesti I tij futbollistik më erdh' krejt si grusht stomakut.
Me të njëjtin paragjykim provokativ, edhe media shqiptare mësyu xhamitë dhe institucionet islamike për të dhunuar kë të gjente përpara. Pyetja shtruar besimtarëve: "çfarë mendoni për aktet terroriste në Shtetet e Bashkuara?" parapret në fakt veç dy lloj përgjigjesh. Ndërkaq që çdo njeri normal e di se për këtë lloj pyetjeje mund të ketë vetëm një lloj përgjigjeje; e pyetjet që kanë vetëm një përgjigje, ti thjeshtë nuk mund t'I bësh... Por një injorancë mbase e pashërueshme, apo një dashakeqësi e deleguar, I bën gjithsesi të ta vendosin tytën e mikrofonit në fyt dhe të të thonë: je me kriminelët a me viktimat?
Në të njëjtën linjë mendimi pastaj në darkë, mësohesh të shohësh në TV, se sa normale është që ndërsa flitet për terror, kjo të ilustrohet me pamje normale minaresh, njerëzish normalë që falen normalisht njerëzish me mjekërr!
Fara është hedhur; urrejtja është kanalizuar: Në të nesërmet e para të atentatit, në rrugë sheh veten të fyhesh si asnjëherë gjatë jetës tënde më parë. Njerëz me gazeta në dorë që të shigjetojnë me gisht, me sy të ndezur, me gojë të hidhur
Qëndisur me stigmën e dukshme të pakicës, ecën me mjekërr dhe anonimat nëpër rrugët e qytetit tënd të kolonizuar me urrejtje dhe në gjoks detyrimisht të grumbullohet urrejtje, por më tepër trishtim. Nuk mundesh të sqarosh asgjë; djalosh njëzet e diçka vjeçar që nuk e ke besuar kurrë se do ta jetosh një ditë historinë, se edhe hebrenjtë ishin njerëz si ti me yllin prej cope qepur dukshëm në fat. Si një kështjellë e rrethuar, a si një anije që digjet, braktiset shenja e grupit; çdo të nesërme pas atentateve; djelmosha kokëulur faqeplagosur dalin nga dyert e xhamive; kanë hequr mjekrrën njerëzore, për të veshur maskën urbane të të qenit "tribalisht korrekt", të të qenit "ne" dhe jo "ata".( Dy vajza që I njoh, motra, të përjashtuara vite me rradhë nga e drejta për të vazhduar shkollën për shkak të mbulesës fetare, pikërisht këto ditë hoqën mbulesën nga koka. Kishin bërë durim në kohë paqje, por tani është vërtet ndryshe.) Një mekanizëm, I frikshëm në përsosmërinë e vet, është vënë në lëvizje. Kultura e timonuar dhe informacioni I tillë me anë të magjisë pavlloviane të përsëritjes së klishesë së rrezikshme kanë veçuar tek njerëzia të njëjtin reagim. I sheh të sinkronizojnë lëvizjet dhe qëndrimet popullata të tëra rreth teje: të njohur dhe të panjohur, të afërm dhe të largët, të dashur e jo të dashur, gra dhe burra, të rinj dhe të vjetër, besimtarë dhe jobesimtarë. Një kult I vërtetë që fokuson rreth mjekrrës të pranuar masivisht si atavizëm evolucionar në Sizifin e përditshëm të luftës shfarrosëse me veten përballë me brisk në dorë, (idenë për hypje-zdrypje në një majë mali të shumëzuar me ty, ta forcon edhe më bora e industrisë së shkumës.) Pastaj kemi rrënjosjen spartane, më gjerë greko-romake-fashiste, përftuar nga ushtria dhe ballafaqimi me forcat e rendit, që automatikisht e kthen mjekrrën në antonim me rregullin, rendin, pastërtinë dhe kështu barazim me margjinën, të ndaluarën, irracionalen. Ki parasysh edhe lejfenizmin. Gjithashtu ngjyresat e bollshme nga letërsia e detyrueshme shkollore për sakrifica të frikshme (lexo çmenduri) murgërore, mistikë mesjetare lindore tendencioze (Rasputini?) plus sulltanat. Plus tridhjetë e ca vjet propagandë për radikalizëm dhe terrorizëm islamik që nga revolucioni iranian me rekuizitën e vet mjekërrore në rubrika, dosierë, reportazhe, filma, romane, zhargon, lojra kompjuteri  E gjitha kjo nxjerr dhunshëm kokë, duke çarë hipokrizinë e respektit për diversitetin, në çaste kritike e sidomos në katastrofa gjithëtronditëse si kjo e fundit, ku implikohesh njëheri me monumentalizmin në simbole dhe numerikë. Pastaj vërtetë është e pafalshme për njeriun e thjeshtë nëse mes gjithë kësaj nuk ve në shënjestër njeriun me mjekërr, sidomos kur siç thamë mediat ilustrojnë lirshëm retorikën për terrorin me pamje minaresh e besimtarësh me mjekrra. Kur edhe burra shtetesh të mëdha, flasin për "kryqëzatë" "kundër të keqes" apo përplasje a "epërsi" me qytetërimin islam, dhe më pas nën breshër reagimesh shpejtojnë të vënë pikat mbi I-të që nuk egzistojnë duke sqaruar se nuk kanë gjë me Islamin apo muslimanët. Por njerëzit e thjeshtë e morën mesazhin. E mbase vërtet nuk kanë gjë me muslimanët: në rrugët e Amerikës vritet tjetri vetëm se ka mjekërr, pa qenë detyrimisht musliman. Është rasti I një indiani të besimit sikh vrarë në një pikë karburanti, dhe raste të tjera goditjesh të sikhëve edhe gjetkë në botë, (feja e tyre u kërkon mbajtjen e mjekrrës) denoncuar si raste dhune urrejtëse lidhur me atentatet. Vërtet, edhe pa mjekërr e pa Islam, furia hakmarrëse e injorancës së kultivuar gjithashtu këto ditë vrau edhe një të krishterë egjiptian për fajin e mjaftueshëm se po mbante në lëkurë shenjën e të qenit arab në kohën dhe vendin jo të duhur.
Ata që kanë bërë krimin në fakt nuk janë disa idjotë të mjerë patriotikë që mund edhe t'I zërë policia. Kriminelët janë ata që përgatitën tabelën e qitjes me lexime të shtrembëruara të ngjarjeve, duke akuzuar drejtpërdrejtë apo tërthor thelbin e fesë islame si kriminal dhe qindra milionë muslimanë si përbindësha të mundshëm. Janë ata që vite me rradhë definuan "islamik" terrorizmin, kur ky nuk është atribut fetar, dhe definuan sipas interesit lëvizjet çlirimtare të popujve herë "terrorizëm" e herë "luftë për liri". I gjen edhe tek ne, injorantë apo sadistë që duke bërë si specialistë tradhëtojnë reputacionin në faqet e para të gazetave tona më të mëdha, kur shkruajnë se muslimanët I falen pesë herë në ditë Muhamedit (!!!), kur duan ta paraqesin devocionin islamik në profile kamikaxesh, apo japin të dhëna për "vendet arabe si Irani (!!!), Egjipti etj", duke shpikur talibanë dhe baza terroriste në Shqipëri, apo duke sugjestionuar me termin "xhihad". (Kjo fjalë në gjuhën arabe, tregon përpjekje , sakrificë. Në traditën islamike "xhihad I madh" tregon përpjekjen për të luftuar egon, që të zbutet dhe të përsoset e të përkulet më në fund para madhërisë së Zotit. Kurse "xhihad I vogël" është e njëjta përpjekje e spostuar jashtë vetes kundër padrejtësive dhe tiranisë derisa gjithë madhështia në tokë t'I takojë vetëm Zotit. Por kjo absolutisht nuk është interpretuar 1400 vjet rresht si vrasje civilësh, apo si terror "hedh gurin fsheh dorën", por kur ka marrë forma të pashmangshme luftarake, ka qenë ose mbrotjeje të ligjshme, ose problem I fushës së marrëdhënijeve ndërkombëtare; çështje ministrish, traktatesh, ambasadorësh e jo pirateri anarkiste kundër të pafajshmëve. Në një bisedë në një televizion me një gazetar të respektuar, koncepti që u përftua nga fjala ime e gjatë dhe natyrisht e redaktuar, u fokusua tek "xhihadi I Ramazanit", tek përpjekja që besimtari bën me veten për të treguar se jeton pa ngrënë e pa pirë, po jo pa Zotin. Meqë disa e kanë vënë në dyshim këtë lexim timin për xhihadin, po jap pa redaktim fjalën e ministrit britanik të shtetit për Zyrën e Jashtme dhe të Komonuelthit në vitin 1999, z. Derek Fatchett : "Ajo çka ata (shumë njerëz në Perëndim shën. im) kanë nevojë të njohin është se ekziston një xhihad I madh- jo një luftë e shenjtë kundër të pabesëve, por një përpjekje përbrenda njeriut për të qenë I ndershëm dhe I drejtë. Dhe Ramazani është koha kur Kurani I Shenjtë I thërret besimtarët të meditojnë mbi këtë përpjekje." ( dërguar për "Jordan Times", 18 Janar 1999)
Duke veçuar bukur faktin se ndonëse me një "çetë profetësh" të përbashkët me traditën judeo-krishtere, tekstet islamike nuk e kanë përfshirë kurrë historinë e kreshnikut Samson, studiuesi britanik Abdal-Hakim Murad (ish- Timothy Winter) fshin edhe të fundmin spekullim teologjik që mund të akuzojë mendësinë muslimane për përligjje të "akteve heroike vetvrasëse". Bëhet fjalë pra për tregimin biblik, dramatizuar nga Noli ynë me mjekërr, me trimin Samson I cili I zënë rob tek filistinët, shembi shtyllat e tempullit pagan, dhe "rrëmbeu me vete, në vdekje, më shumë filistinë sesa kishte vrarë gjatë tërë jetës së tij." Fuqinë e vet titanike, Samsoni e kishte tek flokët (kam përshtypjen se tek "Israelitë dhe filistinë" Noli ka shtuar edhe mjekrrën.) Po prapë, nuk ka dyshim se rrëzimi I ndërtesave dhe vrasja e të pafajshmëve, sot nuk është punë qimesh dhe nuk është punë besimtarësh me mjekërr, apo edhe pa mjekërr; mjafton vetëm të kenë kuptuar vërtetë çfarë është mjekrra. Se mjekrra është paqë me Zotin duke mos prishur atë (mjekrrën) që Ai krijoi me mirësi; është paqë me veten, duke mos u kacafytur përditë para pasqyrës në një koreografi vetvrasjeje me thikë në fyt; është paqe me ata njerëz që duan paqe, të cilëve kështu u dhuron mundësinë të të identifikojnë, të të përkufizojnë, të ta dijnë kufirin U jep një dije për veten tënde, e cila sipas natyrës që ka dija, u jep edhe një minimum pushteti njerëzve mbi ty, të cilin s'ta fal kushdo sot, I fortifikuar pas kamuflazhit të (pamjes së) rastit, sipas leverdisë: herë zyrtar, herë sportiv, herë serioz e herë agresiv. Jep mundësi për policinë në aeroporte apo të tjera porta ta lokalizojë shpejt rrezikun dhe të bjerë rehat ndërkaq që njëfarë Timothy (tjetër ky, që nuk arriti të bëhej musliman, si Timothy më lart), bjond dhe pa mjekërr hedh në erë ndërtesa federale në Oklahoma.
Përveç Heroit Kombëtar, Poetit Kombëtar, dhe lekut kombëtar (poeti, heroi plus Budin, Nolin dhe dy variantet e dymijlekshit me Ismail Qemalin) ca shqiptarë duan të bëjnë me mjekërr edhe Armikun Kombëtar.
Mediat dhe "specialistët" vazhdojnë të pjellin rrugëve vezë qose të urrejtjes, korba të rinj për një qiell mishngrënës ballkanik.

----------


## ORIONI

*Nën peshën e ekranit politik*

_Ervin Hatibi_

*Iluzioni i informimit*  

Në bazë të anketave të besueshme, populli që grumbullohet më masivisht rreth ekranit të televizorit (kësaj vatre moderne me një zjarr pa tym) janë të varfrit. Sa më shumë të shtohet sëra dhe sa më lart të ngrihet ashensori social, aq më shumë në përpjesëtim të zhdrejtë shkon kjo me orët që kalohen përpara ekranit. Sigurisht. Të pasurit nuk kanë kohë të kalojnë përpara televizorit, për arsyen e thjeshtë se ata janë... brenda tij. Se janë ata që i bëjnë ngjarjet, jetën mondane e politikën, ata që personifikohen e përjetësohen në filmat dhe spektaklet që finacojnë sipas midesë e interesave të veta. Dhe në një ditë ende 24 orëshe, nuk mund të gjejnë kohë të shpenzojnë para ekranit, një kohë që do t'ia vidhnin bërjes së lekut apo bërjes së qejfit. Kurse të varfrit, ngaqë nuk bëjnë dot qejf "prej vërteti" e aventura, janë të detyruar që me një kosto të lirë të energjisë elektrike, të rrijnë e të kundrojnë gojëhapur deri vonë, deri sa shuhet, zjarrin që s'ngroh të ekraneve...

Përveç varfërisë, ka edhe nja dy arsye të tjera për të parë televizor, njëra më e dobët se tjetra. Njëra nga këto është që të informohesh dhe tjetra që të kulturohesh.

Më interesanti ndër këta sebepe televizive është informimi. Informimi përmes ekranit, me figura, të jep përshtypjen shtypëse se e pe krejt të vërtetën açik; ajo po lëvizte e gjallonte gjysëm metri larg hundës tënde.

Informimi përmes mediave, sipas përkufizimeve tashmë klasike, i bie të jetë pushteti i katërt, mjeti vendimitar me të cilin njerëzia kontrollon dhe gjykon funksionimin e tre pushteteve të tjerë-legjislativit, ekzekutivit, gjyqësorit- duke u bërë kështu teorikisht më i fuqishmi pushtet për demokracinë. Por tek ne dukshëm ky pushtet është pushtuar, pushtëruar, poshtëruar, dhe si rrjedhojë edhe demokracia ku jetojmë është e tillë, në të njëjtën masë trefishe. Ashpër? Hiç fare! Vështroni sesi qytetarit realiteti i serviret nga media të ngritura me paratë e kapitalistëve të politikës, pasunarëve të rinj monopolistë e kontrabandistë që përdorën shtetin si gomone, nga një media që financohet në mënyrë selektive me para reklamash nga qeveria (përshëndes ish-kryeministrin Meksi i cili kërkoi të marrë fund kjo praktikë, nëpërmjet botimit të një gazete të qeverisë); media që furnizohet me opinione e opinionistë nga shërbimi sekret. Prandaj edhe informimi është i destinuar të degjenerojë në propagandë a publicitet. Shartimi i biznesit, politikës dhe medias rezulton thjeshtë me një lloj bashkëkohor diktature, ku robi i shkretë ka iluzionin politik se zgjedh dhe njeh kur në fakt e vërteta është bërë thjesht mediatike, e përgatitur enkas për të. Sigurisht, mashtrimi më i lehtë është me shkronjën, në shtypin e shkruar, por efektin më të fuqishëm dizinformimi e merr kur bëhet me figura dhe zë. Fokusimi i detajit në dëm të tërësisë, fragmentizimi, përsëritja e shfrenuar e imazhit të volitshëm dhe errësimi i atij problematik, ngritja nga hiçi dhe zmadhimi i ndonjë personazhi apo ngjarjeje në dëm të një pale më të merituar personazhesh a ngjarjesh... të gjitha këto bashkë në atë që quhet me pafajësi lajm, informim.

Duke u pjekur midis territoresh të pakontrollueshme urbane dhe institucionesh gati hermetike, fruti i vërtetës reale është gati i pakapshëm për masat, dhe prandaj ne kemi paguar mediat të shkojnë dhe ta vjelin atje për ne, e ato pasi e shtrydhin dhe përpunojnë, na e japin ta pijmë nën ambalazhe shumëngjyrëshe, duke na u betuar se ajo çka po pijmë është 100% natyrale, pa konservues, pa prezervativë, pa ngjyrues kimikë...

*Dëfrimi banal me politikën*  

Mirë apo keq, të më ndjejë demokracia, kam zgjedhur të bëhem ai shqiptari i mesëm cinik e i vetmuar, që e sheh haptas se politika e madhe jona, është thjeshtë një rimorkjo që merr kthesa pa finesë lidhur pas një fuoristrade me targa të huaja, kurse ajo e vogla, politika me të brendshme, është bërë "kush ngre pallatin më të lartë, kush fut më shumë kushërinj doganierë a badigardë"... Një strukturë pazarllëqesh tribale-karikaturë e Besëlidhjes së Lezhës- ku bihet dakord për aleatët, klientët dhe armiqtë e rradhës, si edhe ku sajohen togfjalëshat e rinj të propagandës për t'i bërë ballë shmangieve publike të momentit nga demokracia, premtimet e vjetra dhe burrëria.

Në vend të votës, (një institucion që ia kemi arritur ta bëjmë qesharak) tashmë një shqiptar si unë përdor telekomandën. Nga një stacion në tjetrin i jap mbështetjen time fytyrave gazndjellëse të garipave të politikës, të cilat na ofrohen në pozat e tyre më kinematografike, që citohen në frazat e tyre më anekdotike, në shkujdesjet e tyre më alkoolike. E gjitha kjo mundësuar me kamerat dhe mikrofonët e poseduar prej duarsh të njoma ish-kamarierësh, që tani kanë marrë peng redaksitë e ndritshme të televizioneve tona. Emisioni më i ndershëm politik, është sigurisht "Diskolajmet" e fundjavës, prej të talentuarit Shkurti në Tv-Klan, ku në ndryshim me banalitetin dhe shkujdesjen djaloshare në edicionet e lajmeve apo ato të analizave, fokusimet groteske të njerëzve të pushtetshëm, janë të justifikuara që në fillim me titullin dhe zhanrin e emisionit. Dhe gjithsesi, aty komentet e abstragimet, përmes kopsitjes me batuta prej filmave të realizmit socialist, japin definicionin dhe shijen e vërtetë të kastës sonë politike në aventurat e saj të përjavshme. Të përvajshme.

Por kohët e fundit, siç është vënë re edhe nga të tjerë kolegë, në trendin më të fundit të liberalizimit mediatik të jetës politike, një kulturë e keqe protagonizmi, e nisur që me transmetimet maratonë të diskutimeve parlamentare, ka filluar të rishfaqet edhe më bruto në etjen perverse për të transmetuar në televizion debate të nxehta politike të niveleve të larta. KPD-ja, plenumi i Tiranës (Edi Rama versus demokratët në këshillin bashkiak), debati mbi SHIK. Në dallim nga uniformiteti provincial i mediokritetit nëpër transmetimet e diskutimeve parlamentare, ritmi dhe temperatura janë të garantuara në llojin e fundit të debateve. Në një Shqipëri pa yje, në një Shqipëri ku intelektualët, shkrimtarët, këngëtarët dhe aktorët pa filma e pa teatër thërriten nën armë nga politika sa herë ka nevojë ajo, detyrimisht që telenovelat narciziste të yjeve do të detyrohen t'i luajnë politikanët. Ata kanë dalë nga ekranet e dritareve-ikona të benzave të blinduar, ku tendosen me seriozitet kanonik, për t'iu dhuruar popullit në TV me gjithë mimikën e tyre molieriane, gjestikulacionet, testikulacionet, kollarot firmato, zhargonet surrogato dhe hieroglifet kuptimplote me tymin e duhanit. Të ardhur në politikë përgjithsisht nga mjedise universitare apo (gjysëm-)akademike, politikanët tanë, ish-nxënës të shkëlqyer dhe ish-sekretarë rinie, duket që ende e vuajnë atë kompleksin e vjetër të të qenit "çun i mirë". Dhe kështu nuk humbin rastin për t'u dukur sa më maço, sa më të hidhët, sa më vulgarë para kamerave, pas të cilave dyshojnë se i gjithë populli shqiptar përbëhet nga skafistë dhe blegtorë vetmitarë, të gatshëm t'i pranojnë si të barabartë mes të barabartëve nëpër tavolinat e lira të burrërimit populist ballkano-mesdhetar.

Duke e shqyer më katërsh parimin e mirëinformimit dhe të gjithëpjesëmarrjes, transmetime të tilla minimaliste, shkojnë përtej transparencës politike dhe zgjerimit të korridoreve midis elitës dhe popullit, pushtetit dhe qytetarëve zgjedhës. Më tepër ato i ngjajnë një versioni shqiptar të spektaklit të tele-realitetit "The Big Brother" ("Vëllai i madh", i njohur tek ne përmes versionit italian "Il grande fratello.") Është pra ai spektakli, ku çuna e goca të reja, vetëngujohen në një shtëpi të supervrojtuar nga kamerat, të cilat i japin publikut mishngrënës të gjitha detajet e jetës së tyre ditore; të ushqyerit, llomotitjet, flirtet, zënkat, përgjumjet...gjithçka që mund t'i ndodhë robit. Hiq vetëm pjesën e mirëfilltë të marrëdhënieve seksuale, (megjithëse në ndonjë vend, janë përfshirë edhe ato). Tashmë nuk ka rëndësi çfarë thua-rëndësi ka si e thua. Nuk ka të mirë dhe të këqinj-ka vetëm simpatikë dhe jo simpatikë. Dhe tamam si në "Big Brother", duke supozuar se janë të pavrojtuar e midis shokësh, politikanët tanë po e lirojnë fare gojën nëpër ekrane, dhe të mos na përmendë kush eksperiencat e botës, fjala vjen ato amerikane, ku debati politik televiziv ka krijuar shkollë. Këta tanët, i lejojnë vetes lloj-lloj llafi në publik, e kjo punë u kalon fare pa gjobë, në ndryshim nga vendet nga ku marrim shembuj. Është një lloj sindrome e quajtur Tourette (psikologët të më korrigjojnë) e cila përkufizon (mes të tjerash) gjendjen e njeriut i cili nuk mund të frenojë dot shtrëngimin e brendshëm për të thënë llafe të pista. Televizionet tona, në emër të të qenit si gjithë bota (cila botë mor aman!?), kanë bërë të zakonshëm përdorimin e fjalëve të ndyta orë e pa orë, vend e pa vend, duke u kthyer në laboratorë të traumatikës postdiktatoriale, ku njerëz të frustruar të moshave të mesme vjellin gjithë edukimin puritan të Enver Hoxhës. Ajo që në fillim nisi si shaka nga disa humoristë pa karakter, një herë me aludime erotike e fjalë dykuptimëshe, pastaj me eufemizma më të trasha, tashmë ka kaluar në bërtitje dhe afishim me gojën plot të fjalorit më të ulët nëpër spektakle e emisione në orët më të ndjekura. Ky marifet ekstremizoi shijet e shikuesve, dhe rrjedhimisht u huazua edhe nga politika, në doza më diplomatike, gjithë duke shfrytëzuar për hesap të karizmës personale normalizimin që rrethon tashmë banalitetin dhe vulgaren nëpër media. Kemi parë spektakle dhe emisione në kanalet serioze evropiane, të paktën në ato të Italisë e Francës, dhe nuk ka qëlluar asnjëherë t'i dëgjojmë troç disa llafe që kumbojnë pa të keq në ekranet tona homologe. Njerëzit tanë po harrojnë se të bësh humor dhe të jesh inteligjent, nuk është e domosdoshme të qelbësh gojën.

Për t'i bërë ballë kësaj sëmundje të medias dhe të kulturës politike, duket se nuk ka asnjë zgjidhje tjetër, veç stërvitjes së ndonjë duzine personazhesh tredimensionalë, figura midis Avni Rustemit dhe doktor Arqilesë, që të ndërhyjnë në skenë me një spec djegës në dorë për t'ua përzhitur buzët sa herë shqiptojnë llafe të këqia adoleshentëve tanë publikë.

----------


## ORIONI

*Jepi Zotit çfarë i përket Zotit, dhe Cezarit çfarë i përket atij.*

(Shkrim për disa përzierje të punërave të fesë ndër shqiptarët sot)



_Ervin Hatibi_

Gjatë gjithë dekadës së fundit kemi mundur të shohim gati në krejt hapësirën shqiptare lehtësinë me të cilën diskutohet për fenë. Në këtë diskutim përfshihet gjithkushi, si të ishte diskutimi një pishinë publike, në katër cepat e së cilës hidhen zhurmshëm kalamaj parashkollorë; (jo se dijnë të notojnë, por zbatojnë parimin e vjetër që thotë "pa u futur në ujë, nuk e mëson notin");(plus që edhe pishina e diskutimit është vetë e cekët, e ta lejon amatorizmin, e në këtë mënyrë edhe protagonizmin). Të gjithë mund të bëjnë si kampionë oqeanikë në këtë terren ujëpak, dhe bile, meqë nuk është rënë ende dakord as për termat e garës, të katër anët e diskutimit janë edhe cak edhe fillim edhe fund edhe mes i tij Fajin për këtë tollovi për së pari e ka dobësia e mirënjohur e hoxhallarëve dhe priftërinjtve tanë, të cilët vetë nuk po i thellojnë përmasat e diskutimit dhe nuk po caktojnë qartas dhe dukshëm limitet.


Në përgjithësi, në diskutimet publike të dekadës së fundit, jofetarët që kanë patur monopolin e këtij diskutimi, haptas kanë guxuar të identifikojnë të keqen e kombit me fenë. Përjashto nga jofetarët vetëm ateistët e ndershëm fondamentalistë, (të cilët në esencë nuk pajtohen me aspektin joracional të fesë), pjesa tjetër e tyre nuk pajtohet me aspektin jonacional që kanë esencialisht besimet fetare. Kjo sipas tyre na pengon unitetin, së këndejmi edhe prosperitetin. Kështu, meqë projekti "feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria" përveçse si metaforë patriotike e një konteksti të caktuar historik nuk pati fatin të marrë formën e ndonjë sinkretizmi të vërtetë religjioz, atëherë jofetarët kanë rendur të zgjedhin në mënyrë kriminale njërën prej feve, në kurriz të tjetrës, si përfaqësuese të përbashkët të projekteve nacionale. Të mos i largohemi idesë që thashë më lart, se ata vërtet kanë identifikuar, një palë Islamin e një palë krishterimin, me të keqen e kombit. Ata që thanë se muslimanët kanë fenë e pushtuesit, apo se ekzistenca e tyre na ndan nga Evropa dhe zhvillimi, a nuk ia kanë arritur me sukses ta portretizojnë Islamin si të keq për shqiptarët? Ata që kanë mbështetur se shqiptarët janë bërë muslimanë duke shpëtuar shqiptarinë nga krishterimi që ua rrezikonte, a nuk kanë fyer vallë kështu fenë e të krishterëve shqiptarë, (që kanë mbetur të krishterë e shqiptarë edhe sot e kësaj dite)? Në këtë diskutim jofetar mbi fetë, argumenti shterues pse Islami "është i mirë" për ne, qëndron në faktin se ai na mundësoi të mbetemi shqiptarë në një det ortodoks sllavo-grek, kurse argumenti paralel pse krishterimi për ne "është i mirë" lidhet me faktin se kjo është feja e Perëndimit të fuqishëm dhe të qytetëruar.

 Misionarët e parë të krishtërimit ndër shqiptarët, sigurisht përmendnin Perëndinë dhe jo Perëndimin, ashtu si edhe imamët e dervishët që thërrisnin popullin në Islam, kur flitnin për parajsën, nuk kishin ndërmend ndonjë utopi tokësore nacionaliste të Shqipërisë së Madhe Ama sot, zëdhënësit e palinçensuar të të dyja feve i kanë tokëzuar e privatizuar qëllimet e shenjta. Të grumbulluar një palë rreth diskursit pseudofetar të integritetit kombëtar, e pala tjetër rreth një tjetri (diskurs pseudofetar po aq bosh) të integrimit ndërkombëtar, tentojnë të zyrtarizojnë midis shoqërisë tonë monumente monstruoze të fesë së politizuar e instrumentalizuar, të ngritura më dukshëm se minaret dhe këmbanoret. Personazhe të tillë janë vetë tashmë priftahoxhë të feve gjeopolitikisht korrekte, pasi i kanë shmangur nga loja besimtarët apo njerëzit e fesë me ca marifete futbollistike mbi terrenet tepër delikate të religjiozes, ku si minimum duhen hequr këpucët me baltë para se të shkelësh. Atyre, besimtarët a njerëzit e fesë u duhen thjeshtë si një element në dekorin e reputacionit, apo më keq, vjen dita e mund t'u duhen edhe si mburoja njerëzore.

 Territori i besimit, i ndjeshëm ndaj alkimisë së retorikave dhe emocionalizimeve grupuese, ka rezultuar frytdhënës për t'u përdorur prej politikës dhe biznesit. Ashtu si në fshatrat e varfër të Jugut shqiptar, ku përtej kallinjve të misrit maskohet kanabisi, pa u fshehur dot, edhe politikanët e tregtarët kërkojnë të përdorin arat e mbjella të fesë për punët e tyre. Simbolika fetare e gatshme për t'u propozuar si flamur betejash apo si logo produktesh; grupimi fetar i gatshëm për t'u servirur në konflikte si ushtar apo si blerës-konsumator në marketing  Të korrat janë të shumta, por korrësit më të shumtë Nëse prijësit fetarë nuk flasin haptas për fenë si fe, nëse nuk e dallojnë haptas grigjën e tyre, por bëjnë "hesape elektorale" me numrin e besimtarëve duke e lënë evaziv perimetrin identifikues të xhamisë a kishës, të hapur edhe për ata që nuk e besojnë Zotin, (a thua se Zoti ka nevojë për njerëzit e jo e kundërta), apo nëse u vjen ëmbël kur njerëz a grupe të fuqishme jofetare bëhen artikulues të interesave fetare, atëherë të mos u vijë hidhur nëse nesër e gjitha kjo prodhon përfshirje të paparamenduara në konflikte apo përçarje interesash në shoqëri. Të cilat kaq pak kanë lidhje me fenë. Në kohën kur dekomunistizimi i shoqërisë shqiptare është një proces që megjithëse përpëlitet, ka hyrë në një rrjedhë, është tashmë detyrë e çdo besimtari shqiptar të nisë e të kontribuojë edhe për de-ateizimin e fesë, përzënien me ceremoni të tregtarëve nga tempulli, flakjen tej të gjithë mbishtresave koniukturale interesaxhije jashtëfetare prej ambientit dhe diskursit fetar. Që feja t'i kthehet vërtet Zotit, që të mos tallen më me të, që të mos ta akuzojnë më se është një sajesë narko-politike e kastave të larta, për të përmbajtur nënshtruar të ultat


Përveç rastit kur debati publik mbi kryesinë e Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare u dominua brutalisht nga njerëz jofetarë të traditës joortodokse, duhet thënë se bashkësia dhe feja absolutisht më e abuzuar dhe sulmuar tek ne është ajo e muslimanëve. Është fakt i njohur nga të gjithë, se përherë muslimanët shqiptarë goditen për faje të supozuara të njerëzve të tjerë (psh. për faj të turkut që na pushtoi gjysëmmijëvjeçari më parë, apo për faj të arabëve që hedhin bomba nëpër botë.) Mendimtarë dhe figura të njohura e më pak të njohura, nuk kanë ngurruar të ftojnë shqiptarët haptas të divorcohen me veten e tyre, të kthejnë fenë dhe gunën nga fryn era, dhe të arrijnë kështu Perëndimin, meqë edhe era për andej frynka. Kanë tallur, stigmatizuar apo përpjekur të fshehin traditën dhe kontributin e muslimanëve shqiptarë, janë shërbyer në retorikën e vet me racizëm, ksenofobi orientaliste e fashiste; dhe e gjitha kjo jo nëpër fletushka të nëndheshme si traktet famëkeqe të Kosovës, jo në site interneti të ndaluara, por krejt haptas e krenarisht në tubime e botime të respektuara Sipas mendimit tim, sidomos në Shqipëri, kur hapja nënkuptoi edhe hapje të xhamive, retorika demonizuese dhe përjashtuese ndaj Islamit, mëshonte më tepër tek prevencioni përmes sulmit, duke bërë lidhje midis elementëve të parë të rishfaqjes së Islamit në publik, me legjendat e eksperiencës nën turkun, apo me paralelet me terrorizmin ndërkombëtar për të nënvizuar në të gjitha rastet dhunën, obskurantizmin. Sot, pas më se një dekade, kur listën e grupmoshave nëpër xhami gjithnjë e më tepër po e mbizotëron rinia, nuk bëhet më fjalë që retorika islamofobe të jetë e tipit çrrënjosës si në fillim, por ka marrë tashmë karakter krasitës dhe frenues. Po ata mendimtarë që deri dje e shihnin islamizimin e shqiptarëve si një aksident historik, si një gabim për t'u korrigjuar, si një devijancë që i kishte ndodhur popullit tonë gjatë fazës së vet "pubertive", po të njëjtët mendimtarë i gjen sot duke mbrojtur "islamin tradicional shqiptar" nga tendencat e huaja për radikalizim dhe arabizim. Pa delikatesë, muslimanëve të sotëm shqiptarë u thuhet se për ne, si një popull joreligjoz (!?), pranimi i Islamit ka qenë administrativ dhe strategjik, dhe kështu duhet të mbesë, se prishet tradita. Duke shpikur një "islam shqiptar" ku nënkuptohet kryesisht mungesa e ritualeve të dukshme dhe e aktivizmit shoqëror, kjo krijesë mitologjike i kundërvihet "islamit të arabizuar", pra shembullit të një pjese të besimtarëve praktikantë, e cila pa shkelur asnjëlloj ligji të shtetit apo të fesë, pëlqen një stil "alternativ" jetese në sjellje, veshje, ushqim, argëtim etj. Stil i cili në fakt është jo thjesht më afër traditës shqiptare, por në shumicën e rasteve, është mbase i vetmi shembull i gjallë i kësaj tradite. 

Duke na trembur me "arabizimin e Islamit" i cili do na bëjë si Lindja e Mesme, mbështetësit jofetarë të "tradicionalizmit islam" na ofrojnë si shembull të "islamit vendas" disa dëshmi udhëtarësh qeflinj evropianë të shekullit të XIX, ku përshkruhen veshje ekzotike shqiptarësh të çuditshëm që shkojnë edhe në kishë edhe në xhami (Ato kohë në fakt ka patur edhe literaturë që tregonte se shqiptarët përveç vijës së zezë "etnografike" mbi tirqe apo xhedikët e leshtë, kishin edhe nga një bisht të gjatë si majmuni pas vetes.) "Tradicionalistëve islamikë" u duhen këto lloj dëshmish për jostabilitet fetar te shqiptarët, për mungesë të dogmës dhe përditshmërisë fetare tek ta etj. Atyre nuk u mjaftojnë dëshmitë e parreshtura nëpër shekuj që tregojnë se përherë shqiptarët muslimanë kanë thirrur ezan e kanë mbajtur ramazan, se gratë kanë mbuluar flokët, dhe të përkushtuarit kanë rritur mjekërr, se kanë kënduar Kur'an arabisht e kanë lexuar vjersha persisht Por edhe nëse do të binim dakord me vizionin e tyre të "islamit shqiptar", prapë ata, në mënyrë krejt të pashpjegueshme i dashkan muslimanët shqiptarë muzealë, të pandryshueshëm. Në kohën e sotme, kur asnjë grupim apo bashkësi jo vetëm shqiptare, nuk mund të thotë se është e njëjtë jo më me një shekull më parë, por as me një dekadë, "konservatorët" tanë i duan muslimanët shqiptarë të vaksinuar ndaj çdo lëvizjeje të natyrshme apo rileximi në fenë islame, siç ka ndodhur historikisht në këtë fe.


Por, megjithë shfaqjen e "tradicionalistëve" në horizontin e kritikëve ndaj "problemit islamik", veç "çrrënjosësve" të kurdondodhur që ende flenë me platforma rikonvertimesh masive, një lloj tjetër i ri islamofobie po mund të vërehet. Nëse "tradicionalistët" pranojnë gjithsesi një lloj Islami shqiptar të së shkuarës, vetëm të përshkruar por jo të dokumentuar (si një lloj Atlantide), nëse kemi ende edhe radikalët "çrrënjosës" që përmendin me zë të lartë Rekonkuistën, një rrymë tjetër "riformatuese", (jo reformuese) po kërkon një "islam evropian" të së ardhmes. Vini re! Nuk është projekti gjithsesi-ortodoks i Tarik Ramadanit, nuk janë vizionet natyralizuese të diplomatit Murad Hofman, apo të eruditit Timothy (Abdal-Hakim) Winter a të tjerëve mendimtarë muslimanë, përmbi normalitetin e të jetuarit si musliman evropian. Janë tentativa nga jashtë Islamit, për të parë probleme brenda trupit të fesë dhe për t'i ndrequr ato për shkaqe politiko-ekonomike, të pagëzuara si shkaqe "evropiane". Se ndryshe ç'siklet do t'i shtyjë njerëz me plot punë të tjera t'i hyjnë, (pa formimin dhe përkushtimin e duhur) profesionit të reformatorit fetar


Në formën e një parathënie, ky projekt u duk sipas meje për herë të parë tek ne në një debat për çështje të Islamit të shqiptarëve, organizuar nga televizioni "Klan", ku intelektuali dhe politikani i njohur Arbër Xhaferri shpjegoi se tashmë pas "evropianizimit të krishtërimit" rradha po i vinte edhe Islamit të evropianizohet në Kontinentin e Vjetër. (E keqja dhe e pavolitshmja si përherë janë lindore; kështu kishin qenë edhe në krishterim deri sa ky erdhi në Evropë.) Sipas z. Xhaferri, e kaluara paraglobaliste, ofronte peisazhin idilik e atdhetar të hoxhës e priftit nga fshati, kurse sot ky peisazh po kompromentohej nga të shkolluarit në vendet arabe, vende këto të prapambetura dhe politikisht anakronike. Këtë anakronizëm politik (ribashkimin e kishës me shtetin) kërkojnë ta fusin tek ne bashkë me fenë, të shkolluarit e Arabisë. Këtu tek rreziku i "arabizimit" të politikës (jo të Islamit pra; të paktën ta thonë kështu dhe ta lënë fenë rehat), puqet shqetësimi i tre shkollave, pra edhe "tradicionalistëve", edhe "çrrënjosësve" edhe "euroislamikëve". (Ashtu si kam patur rastin ta bëj edhe herë të tjera, do sugjeroja që feja të shihej me koherencën e vet, me paradigmën dhe me termat e qëllimet e saj si një tërësi dhe të mos copëzohet në detaje që hetohen me optika politizuese, sepse mu këto e nxisin profilizimin politik të fesë.)


Duke e parë ndërgjegjen njerëzore si të ndërtuar mbi dy elementë (dualizmi i vjetër, bardhezija e famshme), intelektuali Xhaferri në mënyrë shumë anatomike, u përfshi dashur pa dashur në frymën e "përplasjes së qytetërimeve". Sipas leximit të tij këta dy elementë që flenë ndër ne të gjithë, qenkan elementi "protofashist" (asnjëherë nuk e di njeriu i shkretë sa të zeza mbaka në bark) si edhe elementi i dashurisë. I pari neve na jep impulset e dhunës dhe të komandimin, shtetformimit etj, kurse i dyti nuk do fort koment. Në këtë raport manikeist engjëll/djall, eros/thanatos, jin/jang, lindje/perëndim, Xhaferri tha se në krishterim ka fituar dukshëm dashuria dhe pastaj çuditërisht nuk përmendi si qëndron kjo punë me Islamin, për të cilin zhvillohej edhe emisioni. Heshtja e tij, pasi kishte përmendur më parë botën arabe ku feja (dashuria) nuk është ndarë ende bindshëm nga shteti (protofashizmi), nënkuptoi për fenë tjetër një përkufizim ose me më pak dashuri dhe më shumë "proto", ose (duke e shfajësuar) një raport barazie midis këtyre dy elementëve. (Por pjesën tjetër të heshtjes e mbushte dijenia se në shtypin botëror prej kohësh lundrojnë bollshëm termat "fashizëm jeshil", "islamofashizëm" për të përkufizuar ca trende të sotme të muslimanëve.) Fatmirësisht, niveli i të shprehurit të zotit Xaferri, ishte vërtet tepër i lartë, dhe shpresoj se shumica e shikuesve të emisionit të shumëndjekur "Opinion", si në Shqipëri ashtu edhe në Kosovë nuk e kanë marrë dot proto-mesazhin e tij. Dhe prapë fatmirësisht, ata që munden ta zbërthejnë elokuencën intelektuale të z.Xhaferri, janë njerëz që nuk ndikohen aq lehtë.


Vështrime që shohin tek Islami si fe pamundësi dhe papajtueshmëri dhe nevojë për kirrurgji, vështrime që duan të përmbledhin në trupin e fesë jo vetëm shkrimet e shenjta dhe shembullin profetik, por edhe kronikën e zezë të gazetave, vështrime që e gjykojnë Islamin jo nën dritat e hershme të Mekës e Medinës por nën zjarret e New Yorkut e Tel Avivit, vështrimet që duan t'i shohin të këqijat dhe teprimet e personave apo grupeve të caktuara si burimore nga Islami, vështrime të tilla sot është rënë dakord në të katër anët e botës të quhen islamofobi. Askush në fakt nuk mund të pengohet që të kultivojë në kraharorin e vet bistakët e protofashizmit, antisemitizmit, islamofobisë, islamofashizmit etj.etj, por nën dritën e diellit, e sidomos nën atë të skenës lipset demonstruar një minimum hipokrizie postmoderne pranimi dhe respekti për tjetrin, si nevojë për të vijuar bashkëjetesën nëpër shoqëri pluraliste. Nëse edhe ky minimum, i domosdoshëm si tharmi, do të mungojë, uji dhe mielli do të shkapërdahen dhe buka e përditshme e bashkëjetesës nuk do të mbruhet më. Por, edhe ky është një opcion mbase


Sigurisht, çdokush ka lirinë e vet dhe copyright-in e vet për termat dhe projektet e veta. Por të gjithë ata që diskutojnë për fenë, tek e fundit duhet ta dijnë se xhamitë edhe kishat kanë edhe dyer, përveç dritareve nga ku njerëz të ndryshëm, pa i gjykuar në sinqeritetin e qëllimit, kërkojnë të hyjnë dhe të bëjnë rregullime. Siç shkrova edhe më sipër, është detyrë e të gjithëve të insistojnë që fesë t'i mjaftojnë institucionet dhe njerëzit e vet, dhe personat jofetarë, nëse munden, le të provojnë mënyra të tjera (ligjore psh) për t'i kodifikuar idetë apo vizionet e veta mbi fetë, gjithë duke respektuar shenjtërinë që përjetojnë besimtarët për to.

----------


## ORIONI

*Në Kërkim te Avantgardës: Ka dëgjuar njeri për gazetën E PËR-7-SHME?*

Hamendje me sebep të seminarit ndëruniversitar mbi avangardat letrare,
mbajtur në Tiranë më 3 maj.



_Ervin Hatibi_


Në një nga ditët e para të majit, në Fakultetin e Historisë dhe Filologjisë u mbajt një seminar në lidhje me fenomenin e avangardës në letërsinë tonë të shekullit të shkuar. Me sa i ndoqa, opinionet e studiuesve
pjesëmarrës në aktivitet, iu larguan apo afruan më shumë e më pak dy kahjeve të përkundërta. E para kahje, mëton se në trevat e shqipes nuk ka ekzistuar qartas ndonjë entitet i quajtur avangardë letrare (dhe me të vërtetë askush nuk ka dalë deri tani ta impersonojë këtë duke thënë unë jam avangardë apo avangardist.) Sipas kësaj kahje të vështrimit, kushtet e pranuara si përkufizuese për avangardën, (thyerja sektare me traditën e
mëparme, vetëndërgjegjësimi dhe vetëpërkufizimi me anë të manifesteve estetikë apo revistave a organeve të zëdhënies etj. etj.) të gjitha këto kanë munguar. Ndonjë element i avangardës ama, është shpërfaqur tek ndonjë
lojë me intonacionin apo pikësimin tek Lasgushi apo me liberalizimin e emfazës tek Migjeni...

Kahja tjetër opozitare, mëton se absolutisht avangarda është bërë e gjallë me gjithë kostumografinë dhe slloganistikën e vet në fillimin e viteve 90 në poezinë shqipe të Tiranës. Kahja e dytë dhe kahja e parë nuk para i
diskutojnë shumë teoritë ku mbështeten. Të dyja e shohin avangardën si një ortodoksi. E cila është një kategori standard si në Kinë ashtu edhe në Kenia apo Kroaci.

Nëse avangardës do ti rezervonim optikën më përfshirëse duke e përkufizuar thjesht e qartë si një grupim artistik që prodhon thyerje serioze me traditën, mbase në kushtet e shkrimit shqip do të identifikonim më shumë se një të tillë, dhe do tu shtrëngonim dorën nxehtësisht partizanëve entuziastë. Nëse do të kërkonim procedurat administrative sipas modeleve të dy dekadave të para të shekullit të 20, kjo pastaj është pak si e pamundur
për specifikat e mikroklimës letrare shqiptare. Me sytë përdhe, na duhet ftohtë tu japim dorën si në ceremoni pajtimi gjaqesh atyre që nuk shohin hiç avangardë këtu, dhe vendin bosh ia japin Lasgushit & Migjenit apo Gaspër Palit apo triumviratit poetiko-industrial të viteve 60 (Kadare/Arapi/Agolli).

Gjithsesi, personazh i cituar si mungesë ose si prani në këtë histori arnautësh avangardistë, duke u përpëlitur në kufinjtë jetikë (jo etikë) të modestisë, mendoj se gjithsesi një lloj sekti apo tribuje poetësh e jo vetëm, populloi nevojën për ndryshim radikal në shkrim në fillimet e hapjes së Shqipërisë. Poetët që morën përsipër në adoleshencë e sipër, tu japin udhë përfytyrimeve e meraqeve të veta përmes gazetës E PËR-7-SHME, patën
gjithë kohën dhe qejfin e domosdoshëm për tu dhënë udhë përfytyrimeve e meraqeve të veta përmes gazetës E PËR-7-SHME. Ndërkallja e 7 (shtatës) superstitive e mitike përmes titullit, nuk është e vetmja thyerje dhe
kontroversi e procedimit shkrimor/letrar të grupit të poetëve, e po ashtu në vend të një manifesti, por tamam si manifest, grupi pat publikuar në numrin e parë përmasat e perimetrave të vet botëkuptimorë nën dy tituj të shkruar kolektivisht nën tempin dhe tonin e Rudian Zekthit: Tabutë e gazetës dhe Në vend të keqkuptimit. Jo vetëm kaq, po në ballë të numrit të parë, gazeta merrte përsipër të ofronte edhe një projekt tjetër të pasportës
shqiptare, ofruar me grafikën e njohur zyrtare, por ama me disa korrigjime radikale me tone të një lloj shovinizmi poetik të denjë për përfaqësuesit më militaristë të futurizmit. (Përveç projekteve të nënkuptuara për një shkrim tjetër, vramendjet e grupit në një kohë ndryshimesh e paqartësish të thella politiko-filozofike premtoheshin në skajin tjetër me nota pseudopolitike ose quazi.) Zaten e gjitha kjo u ngjiz nën personalitetin dhe
talentin shtypës të Rudian Zekthit i cili i dha tonin jo vetëm komunikimit letrar nën titullin E PËR-7-SHME, por mendoj edhe gati gjithë verbit e modusit poetik të brezit të vet.

Në anën tjetër, krahas poetëve, poli tjetër që përbënte tribunë E PËR-7-SHME dhe e furnizonte me spontanitet e zhargon, ishin një dorë simpatike adoleshentësh shkollëbraktisës, shakaxhinj autodestruktivë, që
prej aty e deri më pas dolën pak nga pak nga anonimiteti, jo vetëm prej look-ut të vet të bujshëm proto-grunge, por edhe sepse më vonë u bënë dj, animatorë radiosh, veprimtarë politikë e fetarë. Ky polarizim midis rrugës
dhe underground-it më një anë dhe mjedisit universitar më anën tjetër prodhoi monumentin E PËR-7-SHME. Më poshtë po rreshtoj të riorganizuar ca pak fjalë më tepër për këtë gazetë. (Shyqyr që na u dha rasti, me hipotezat për dhe kundër gjatë seminarit mbi avangardën, që të themi edhe diçka për E PER-7-SHME, për këtë gazetë titulli i së cilës porsi një sëpatë mban ngulur në gjoks numrin e shtatë. )




Kujtimet janë shtresa joprodhuese në përgjithësi, ndaj shoqëria ashtu si pleqtë në azile, i ka mbyllur nëpër ndonjë datë të kalendarit. Dymbëdhjetë vjet më parë, u botuan katër numra të gazetës E PËR-7-SHME, me një tirazh
katër mije copë për numër. Kjo është shumë e saktë. Nuk mund të saktësoj dot ama sak datën, datëlindjen, pasi numri i parë i gazetës nuk shënon madje as muajin e vitit të botimit. Por duhet të jetë fjala për shkurtin e vitit
1992, ose për ndonjë diferencë midis shkurtit alla turka me shkurtin alla frënga, sepse ato ditë kur gazeta doli sapo kish vdekur Martin Camaj, dhe në faqe të parë gazeta pasi jepte lajmin e hidhur, ftonte të mbahej një minutë heshtje nga lexuesi. Edhe gazeta vetë mbante një minutë heshtje, duke lënë të zbardhte fill poshtë lajmit një paragraf të gjatë të pashkruar. (Do të ishte teprim i pafalshëm për mua të flisja për reinkarnacion apo lidhje
horoskopi midis Camajt dhe botimit të E PER-7-SHME). Këtu po shtoj se isha edhe unë njëri nga ata djem të rinj e një vajzë që botuan numrin e parë. I kam firmosur shkrimet e mia me emrin Erind para mbiemrit tim, për
të përshëndetur nga larg Erind Pajon, poetin që sajoi titullin sensual të gazetës.




E PER-7-SHME pikë së pari, tregon që në titull një alternative midis numrave e shkronjave, dhe një paradoks midis kuptimit të fjalës e përshtatshme dhe mënyrës së papërshtatshme me të cilën është shkruar.
E-7-E (përdor shkurtimin) është një nga ato dhjetra shpallje arti që mungonin prej dhjetra vitesh në rruget tona, një realizim përtej ngopjes i lirisë së shprehjes. Si koncept dhe si botim E-7-E u përpoq edhe të mbushë boshllëkun që krijoi mungesa e botimeve artistike në vitin politik 1992.

Duke qenë një gazetë e drejtuar tek një publik i pakët, ajo në rradhë të parë synonte ta krijonte lexuesin e vet, dhe në momentin e krijimit të ketij lexuesi misioni i saj merrte fund. Domethënë bëhet fjalë për një gazetë
kamikaxe iluministe. Problemin e artit e të shoqërisë shqiptare E-7-E e pa si problem moral, e sigurisht në aspekte të mungesës. Ajo i dëshiroi pralexuesit nga rradhët e plebejve të kaltër, siç thuhet në editorialin e
parë. Si e tillë, gazeta shmangu me përbuzje elitën duke marrë në të njëjtën kohë një pamje intelektuale e antiintelektuale.


Kurse në publikimet e krijimtarisë letrare, vendi iu la tërësisht autoreve të panjohur që treguan për një underground vullkanik tendencash krejt të reja në të shkruarin e fjalës shqipe. Me këta togfjalësha emërtoj poezitë e Viron Graçit, Eneidës, Gent Gjokolës, Dritan Xhelos. Autori i huaj që E-7-E zgjodhi për të nderuar numrin e saj të parë qe Ernesto Black Sabato, argjentinasi me gjak nga i yni, që u bë autor kult i publikut të
afërt të gazetës. Them publiku i afërt, duke patur parasysh disa pak plebej të kaltër (term i R.Z.) që gazeta arriti ti krijonte a ti gjente. Duke kaluar përmes surrealizmit, dadaizmit, agjitpropit, simpative për jogën e rock-un agresiv, E PER-7-SHME konturoi fytyrën e saj prej fetishi, e pastaj vdiq, për mungesë fondesh. Siç ndodh në të tilla raste.Ky ishte edhe mesazhi më i fortë, ky ishte numri vijues i saj. (Vijon edhe sot). Arti është akt vetësakrifikimi e vetëdenoncimi, etj., etj.. Me pakfjalë është një krenari e një qëllim në vetvete: të humbësh. E PER-7-SHME nuk ka qenë kurrë një gazetë, por mbase një dekor teatral i një drame, a një letër dashurie në prag të parandjenjës së keqe. Shumë njerëz të ndjeshëm e kanë cilësuar zhdukjen e të përshtatshmes si zhdukjen e dinosaureve, apo si vdekjen e papritur të Jimi Hendrix, Sid Vicious, etj., etj.. Vetëfinancimi,
botimi gjysmë-ilegal, shpërndarja falas, të gjitha këto bënë që E PER-7-SHME të përflitet edhe politikisht. Destruktiviteti i kësaj gazete në fakt arriti kulmin kur që në korrik të 1992, në rubrikën sureal-rozë
POPULL, botoi këtë pasazh me spiunazh nostradamik:

Për ti paraprirë një invazioni të mundshëm të serbëve në Kosovë ishte e natyrshme një përqëndrim i forcave tona ushtarake në kufinjtë verilindorë.Veçse tanket e nisura nga kjo anë e Shkumbinit lanë dhëmbët rrugëve për në destinacion. Domethënë zinxhirët e ndryshkur.




*(Footnotes)

1 Titull i një eseje të Rudian Zekthit, botuar në E PËR-7-SHME*

----------


## ORIONI

*Shkrimtari shqiptar në metropolin socialist të viteve '60.*

(Lexim paralel i "Dragoi prej fildishi" nga F. Kongoli dhe "Muzgu i perëndive të stepës" nga I. Kadare)

_Ervin Hatibi_

Tregimtari-studenti-shqiptar pret "trolejbusin" në një metropol postrevolucionar të Lindjes së kuqe, duke mbajtur ndërmend emërmbiemra të vështirë vajzash të huaja. Memuaristika poetike e viteve '60, fjalën "trolejbus" e rimon me fjalën "rus". Në fund të viteve '90, stacionet e trolejbusëve përskuqen edhe më në lindje; rima bëhet e pamundur në Kinë. "Në stacionin e Parkut zoologjik zbrita, mora linjën e trolejbusit pak më tutje".(176d ); "trolejbusët ishin të ngadalshëm si drerët e përrallave."(210m ). "Ndërrova trolejbus. Në fund m'u desh të ecja në këmbë dhe pas një kthese dola në një rrugëz () ku e kisha lënë të shihesha me Sui Linin."(176d). I kapur si pasagjer në hekurin mbajtës të fjalës "trolejbus" gjatë shfletimit të parë fizarmonik të romanit "Dragoi i fildishtë", direkt mendja më vajti tek Ismail Kadareja dhe "Muzgu i perëndive të stepës", tek vargjet e tij për shpikjen e avionit nga malli për atdheun, ku nëse më kujtohet mirë tymi kaltërosh i një duhani shqiptar që pi një rus, mbështillet rreth mallit të poetit në trolejbus. Në një lexim ekonomiko-politik në Shqipërinë manualo-mekanike para '90-tës, anglicizmi "trolejbus" e transporton përshkrimtarin në një status moderniteti e lirie, sado kjo e jetuar në një vend të Lindjes. Trolejbusi për lexuesin kthehet në autobusin blu të Jim Morrison-it, autobus me një shofer ëndërrimtar, autobus i evadimeve psikedelike. Sensi i evadimit me trolejbus, pas daljes nga tuneli i Komunizmit, sigurisht humb sharmin fillestar. Problemi qëndron se fjala ama më shërbeu si artific për të mbledhur edhe të tjera paralele midis "Dragoit" dhe "Muzgut të perëndive të stepës". Që në fillim përballohemi njëlloj me saga të jetës studentore, me elemente të Bohemës. Në të dyja rastet kemi njëlloj një funksionin gati fiziologjik të letërsisë nëpërmjet efektit të formalinës apo balsamosjes për ruajtjen me çdo kusht të rinisë së ikur. Në të dyja rastet kemi koloninë e rinisë, një vizion paradiziak i ndalimit të kohës në dy metropole të utopisë së kuqe kthyer në makth. Metropole që pluskojnë mbi spirancat ngulur në trashëgimitë madhështore mitiko-kulturore. Në të dyja rastet kemi ritualet iniciatike (më shumë tek Kongoli) apo dodonike të seksit dhe transit alkoolik. Në të gjitha rastet kemi ikonostaset e pop-artit bolshevik me Mao dhe klasikë të tjerë komunistë që numërohen e bashkëveprojnë me personazhet në çdo hap të përditshmërisë. Që në fillim romanet mbartin mu në titull spirancat e nënrealitetit socialist, nënshtresës mitike. Tek Kadareja kemi përmendjen e kulteve shamanike të peisazhit primitiv rus: "Ndër mend m'u përfytyrua koka mitologjike sllave, që frynte bulçinjtë, e llahtarshme midis stepës."; "hyjnitë e rrëgjuar të stepës më rrinin të palëvizshëm në tru si në një presidium."(327m). Tek Kongoli: "atëherë midis reve më shfaqej një dragua. Ai dilte nga humbëtirat e reve e mua më dukej e pabesueshme. Dragoi madhështor, me luspa fildishi, orvatej mundimshëm të më jepte mesazhe." (34d). Dragoi del si vegim dhe si dekoracion gjatë gjithë vëllimit të romanit. Ai herë-herë godet edhe tavolinën me panxha, por është edhe një souvenir i lirë kinez i blerë me pare studenti.
Në universin dualist kinez Dragoi është një shenjë yang force dhe mashkullsie, i trupëzuar më vonë edhe si simbol i perandorit. Në "shenjat rrugore" të kozmogonisë kineze, ai është simbol i Lindjes gjeografike. Obsedimi me një figurë kaq primare dhe të fuqishme mashkullore, kthehet në tension antagonist me narratorin-student dhe mashkull. "Atëherë, kur tutorëve të popullit u tha mendja të prisheshin me rusët e të ndreqeshim me Kinën, ne nuk vuanim për bukë() Na mundonte uria seksuale. Kina i kishte gjitha potencialet për të shuar urinë tonë seksuale."(54d). Turizmi seksual në Lindje, shumë i përfolur dhe në modë, nuk është Tailanda e shumëpërfolur e perëndimorëve të mirëfilltë; çunat tanë të etur shqiptarë kanë mësyrë Rusinë dhe Kinën. Rrëmbimi i "tanushave" sllave e mongoloide e ka spostuar ritualin e egzogamisë në një qerthull gjithsesi të mbyllur të familjes së rreme socialiste. Martesa larggjaku, kulti i motrës dhe shfrimi seksual mbi të huajtë, merr fytyrë në kanalizimin vëllazëror të pasionit për vajzën me emrin Nirvana: "Ajo rezatonte magjepsjen e femrës që e pashë gjithnjë me sytë e vëllait."(56d). (Kongoli tek "Dragoi i fildishtë" njeh në botën e narratorit edhe mekanizmin e përdhunimit të armikut-prerjen e kokës së burrit luftëtar/ përdhunimin e gruas së tij.)
Gjithsesi tensioni seksual është i përmbajtur tek rreshtat e Kadaresë; kurse Kongoli çlirohet deri edhe me bërtitje të urimit panseksual, ogurzi, orgjiatik "Të q Kina nënën!" Në rolin e planifikuesit administrativ të seksualitetit, apo të një lloj prezervativi politiko-administrativ, kemi figurën e ambasadës shqiptare, e cila është objekti që më shumë ndan e tëhuajzon studentët meshkuj të Shqipërisë nga trupi i madh i Rusisë edhe Kinës. "sipas informacioneve nga kanale zyrtare, del se ju paskeni përdhunuar gjysmën e vajzave të Pekinit. Prandaj hapni sytë sa nuk është vonë. S'ju mbrojmë dot pastaj." (135d); "do të ishte më mirë që tani për tani të kishit marrdhënie sa më të kufizuara me vendasit. Sidomos është fjala për vajzat"(314m). -thotë punonjësi i ambasadës në Moskë, i veshur me të zeza dhe i zbehtë. Specializimi seksual i studimeve tek shqiptarët e kohës del haptas në rreshta të tillë të Kongolit: "Zakonisht i flisja në rusisht.() E quaja Raisa." (172d); (Eksperienca është një fotokopje, një rimarrje nga Rusia në Kinë.) "do të vazhdoje të masturboje me ritme frenetike si shumica e bashkëmoshatarëve para se të mbërrinim në Kinë."(d).
Elementet e Bohemës dhe të pritshmërive të revolucionit kundërkulturor të '60 sigurisht që i gjejmë edhe tek dehjet kolektive të institutit "Gorki" të Kadaresë edhe në konviktin pekinez të Kongolit. Për arsye të mirëkuptushme, ngjarjet janë më eksplicite te pena e viteve nëntëdhjetë e këtij të fundit. Vështrimi i shkrimtarit të pasnëntëdhjetës është i lirë të zbresë në pjesë të fryra dhe erogjene të trupit femëror të një gjysme duzine racash e kombësish, si edhe më vonë të përfshihet në "ildisje erotike" (flirte) me to.Veç përmendjes së Elvis Presley-t, Louis Armstrong dhe twist e rock n' roll-it, Bohema e Kongolit duket më e prejardhur dhe më e besueshme prej viteve të para të shekullit të 20-të. Sublimimi përmes markave të konjakëve e kalvadosëve të Remarkut, (ky i përmendur me emër në fq.19), u vë atmosferave së seksit e alkoolit kornizën e romaneve-kult të rinisë shqiptare të viteve të socializmit, si "Tre shokët "etj.
Në enumeracionet dhe përshkrimtaritë e personazheve të të gjitha racave që popullojnë bursat studentore socialiste, ka paralele të mëdha. Nëse tek Kadareja me vizë në mes gjejmë studentët sovjetoaziatikë të "grupit të Kara-Kumit", tek Kongoli po me vizë ndarëse në mes kemi grupin "arabo-afrikan". Paralelja është edhe grafikisht.(- -), e këtë e themi për pak humor. Ndërkaq kemi tek Kongoli enumeracionin dekreshendo "ithtarë të Konfucit, studiues të budizmit, shkrimtarë të cilësuar të djathtë e të dënuar gjatë viteve '50, aktorë opera, ushtarakë mançu të karrierës."(146d). Tek Kadare: të"akuzuar për stalinizëm, për nacionalizëm borgjez, rusofobi, folklorizëm, shovinizëm të shtetit të vogël." (215m). Kemi zhargonet e detyrueshme studentore që nga montimi përshëndetjes "bon aksham" tek Kadareja deri tek ndërtimi i një "Kafje të Xhafës" përmbi një kafe të Pekinit nga Kongoli.
Gjithashtu mitologjia folklorike apo nacionaliste u ofron autorëve një travesti vetëbesimi në tokat e kulturave madhështore ku u duhet të përballen jo si provincialë me seksin e dobët e të bukur. Kongoli: "Qëndrova para Lui Sinit pa fjalë. Ajo ngriti kokën. Kështu e ka parë Roksana Aleksandrin, mendova. () Po unë s'jam Aleksandri i madh, megjithëse ai ka qenë gjaku im."(176d). Por një faqe më pas narratori ndërron mendim:_" desha të ulërija: Unë jam Aleksandri i Madh". Tek Kadare kemi: "ishim prapë mbi të njëjtin kalë, të vdekur e të gjallë si në legjendën e Konstandinit me Doruntinën."(292m). Po aty kemi edhe personalizimin brenda këngës së nizamit: "atje në Jemen është një urë i thashë () . ajo dëgjonte si e topitur.() Në pyettë ç'nuse mori/ Lida Snjeginën nga Saratovi."(325m).
Në një paralele edhe me përshkrimet e të vetmit personazh kinez tek "Muzgu", kinezit Ping, por e pasuruar kjo edhe me dijen paraprake për atmosferën e "Koncert në fund të dimrit" edhe tek "Dragoi" ka një frymë të dukshme superioriteti racor e kulturor të personazheve-narratorë, apo edhe kritika ndaj dukjeve e prekjeve nga Kina e kinezët. Rastet janë të shumta, ("majmunë të verdhë", "Kina nuk ka nevojë për bukë, po për tru" etj, etj.) por mjaftohemi të përmendim tek "Dragoi" si një lloj parathënie të kësaj fryme, paragjykimin para nisjes në Kinë që ka personazhi për "vendsikterin" e përfytyruar të mallkimeve popullore: "Vafsh në Çinimaçin."(35d).
Ernesto Sabato i madh ka një ese përmbi funksionin evangjelik të romanit, që e titullon "Romani- ringjallja e unitetit primordial". Unë e kam lexuar togun "unitet primordial", si term për rigjetjen e harmonisë primare të njeriut në Eden apo në kulturat tradicionale, unitet gati i njëjtë për të cilin flet skema e bashkimit spiritual tek platonizmi. Në utopinë e kolonisë rinore, të mbushur me solidaritet e dashuri, gjuhë të ndryshme, seks, dehje e bashkëpërjetim, kemi arketipin e thyer të familjes së madhe patriarkale dhe të poligamisë. Permes rivizitimit të kameratizmit dhe euforisë komunare. Kapërcimi i tribalizmit përmes arrtitjes së harmonive të vogla në Babelin studentor, na jep projektin intim të globalizmit përmes rreshtimit për dy të njerëzimit në yin e yang, në meshkuj e femra, në simpatikë e josimpatikë, të ndershëm dhe jo.

----------


## ORIONI

*Ricklimi i heronjve*

_Ervin Hatibi_

Në fund të viteve tetëdhjetë, qarkullonte nëpër bordurat e xhiros e nëpër ambientet e diskove klandestine të Tiranës, historia e lezetshme e një tipi "valutë" (shprehje tiranase e kohës, e cila sot mund të afrohet me kuptimin që kanë sot fjalët "njësh" apo "figurë.") Ky "vëllai jonë", me trupin pak të rënduar nga "jeta e notës", si edhe me sikletin se mos dilte bllof para gocave, I bishtnonte sistematikisht orës së fizkulturës, deri sa I erdhi pashmangshëm dita për të dhënë njëzetpërqindshin, provimin e famshëm të mungesave, që asokohe përbënte status. Sipas gjithë ligjësive të njohura autodestruktive të kulturave adoleshente për inicimin dhe afirmimin, sa më shumë të kishe njëzetpërqindësha për të dhënë, aq më shumë "valutë" apo "krizë fare" ishe...
Ditën e ethshme të provimit, ky tipi paraqitet me mëngjes tek oborri I gjimnazit, por instrumentet e torturës, paralelet dhe hekurat e tjerë të zanatit, nuk ishin më tek vendi i përhershëm. Pr'esori I fiskulturës gati sa nuk eksplodonte nervash; valuta në fjalë, për të ruajtur deri në fund namuzin, kishte ardhur natën dhe kishte sharruar një për një rrafsh me tokën gjithë veglat gjimnastikore
Në ditët tona, nëse vërehet ndonjë mungesë publike hekurash- ndonjë kioskë mangut a ndonjë shtyllë tensioni, ndonjë derë shkolle apo burgu që zhduket- nuk duhet të na shkojë mendja direkt për ndonjë gallatë apo mandatë me lidhje logjike shkak-pasojë. Çështja ka mundësi të jetë shumë më e thjeshtë se ç'na duket në pamjet e para.


Grabitet busti i Vojo Kushit

"Grabitet busti i Heroit të Popullit Vojo Kushi. Veteranët e Luftës së Dytë Botërore kanë konstatuar tri ditë më parë se busti i Vojo Kushit, në Rrugën e Dibrës, në vendin e quajtur "Selvia", nuk është më në vendin e tij."Kaloj përditë nga ajo rrugë, dhe, ngaqë Vojon e kam patur shok, nuk mund të kaloj pa i hedhur sytë edhe nga busti i tij", thotë veterani që vuri re i pari mungesën e bustit të heroit. Me të konstatuar mungesën e bustit, në vendin ku ka ndenjur për dhjetëra vjet me rradhë, anëtarë të shoqatës së veteranëve të luftës i janë drejtuar policisë. Në drejtorinë e policisë, ata kanë marrë edhe lajmin qetësues se busti i ish-shokut të tyre të luftës nuk është grabitur për arsye politike a ideologjike. "E kanë konsideruar vetëm si bronx, jo si bust", u ka thënë veteranëve njëri prej policëve, duke u dhënë dhe një shifër të përafërt të parave që do të fitonte grabitësi nga bronxi i Vojos..."
( K. Velaj, e përditshmja "Ballkan" 23 gusht)


Pa fjalë. Proza e mësipërme, e cila nuk i mundësohet dot letërsisë, por edhe gazetarisë në shumicën e vendeve të botës, ka atë problemin e të dukurit tepër e bukur për të qenë e vërtetë dhe tepër e vërtetë për të qenë thjeshtë e bukur. Nuk mundesh të thuash diçka pas leximit të saj pa ia prishur shijen e rrallë që të kaplon... busti që nuk bie në sy as me mungesë, përveçse tek një shok i peronazhit të bustit... paqëtimi i bashkëluftëtarëve sapo marrin vesh se nuk është grabitje politike, se shokun nuk e kanë zënë forcat armike... se shoku i tyre, në një xhest të fundmë prej nositi prometeian, po i dhuron popullit kësaj here edhe pak lëndë të parë, kurse fukarait vjedhës guximtar, bukë për kalamajtë... etj.


Më lejoni të shoh në vjedhjen e bustit të Vojos, jo kaq pak sa të mund të flasësh si në kësi rastesh, vetëm për krizën e vlerave që ka vënë poshtë shqiptarët, varfërinë e skajshme e të ngjashme. Bustvjedhja e Vojos në stacionin e autobusit "Te Selvia", në fakt është më gjerë, pjesë krejt josimbolike e rutinës së konsumizmit, të piraterisë së burimeve dhe të shkelmimit të traditave e kulturës në xhunglën pak etike të globalizimit. Ashtu si klientët e shumëkombësheve apo mega-ndërmarrjeve që nuk duan t'ia dijnë fare se nga vjen malli që tregtojnë, a është nxjerrë nga shfrytëzimi i punës së fëmijëve, apo nga puna e pakpaguar, e tejzgjatur dhe e pambrojtur e proletarit të Botës së Tretë, apo nëse është prodhuar me kosto të larta varfërimi e ndotjeje të mjedisit, po ashtu edhe kapitalisti i vogël çetnik i metalurgjisë së Malit të Zi, nuk i bën naze bustit të Vojos, apo të kujtdo heroi të Rezistencës a poeti të Rilindjes që mund t'ia shpien të paketuar desperadot e Shqipërisë. Siç nuk i është bërë fare vonë kur i shpinin palosur kilometra të tëra hekurudhë shqiptare, zero të pafund me rrota vagonësh, kangjella spitalesh, bobina hidrocentralesh mbase, bashkë me shtylla të shkulura tensioni të lartë; kriter përbën vetëm kostoja.


Në anën tjetër të banakut, vjedhja me qëllim shitjen e bustit të Vojos, tregon në mënyrën e vet karakterin antropomorf që ka malli dhe teknologjia në ekonomi të arkaizuara si kjo jona. Në fushën e transaksioneve me jashtë, përveç krahut dhe parakrahut të punës së zezë që e shesim për pesë lekë në Greqi, gjithashtu përfshihen trishtueshëm në eksportet tona edhe shitje pjesësh të tjera trupi, artikuj që emërtohen si "mish i bardhë", apo "rozë" në rastin e fëmijëve. Imagjino tani tregëtinë tonë me jashtë: një interier transporti kontrabandë, ku nën gropat e rrugës lëkundet pa e prishur terezinë bronxi i Vojos, mu përballë një vashe të nemitur "made in albania" krruspullosur mbi ndonjë thes aromatik kanabisi...
Pasi plaçkit natyrën deri në harxhim, robi nis e i rikthehet në ripërtypje asaj çka gatoi me të plaçkiturit e hershëm të natyrës, dhe kjo lojë bëhet hakmarrja e natyrës kundër njeriut e qytetërimit. Me ankthin e shterimit të burimeve, industria piketon viktimat. E ata që e pësojnë fillimisht janë më të dobëtit: në rastin tonë, busti i shkretë i Vojos, aty në një cep të Tiranës, nën një murg-qiparis...


Imagjino në këtë parodi reinkarnacionesh, bronxin e Vojos, të nxjerrë fytyrë jo detyrimisht në formë detalesh a ingranazhesh në gjoksin e errët të ndonjë makinerie, por mbase sërisht në funksione publike. Psh, le të mos çuditemi edhe aq nëse i rijapin formë njerëzore në ndonjë shesh të një vendi tjetër, apo e shpërndajnë si dy-tre grushte shkronjash të praruara cirilike nëpër gurëvarre a monumente të tjera në ndërtim: bronxi është fiks për këto punë. Dhe dihet se njerëzit përballë vdekjes që vjen me galop dhe rinisë që ikën po kështu, kanë vendosën të bëjnë një rezistencë të mjerë duke u strehuar në buste, portrete e shtatore... Futur në të cilat, mendojnë se i dalin kohës anash, në një biçim përjetësie me afat të papërcaktuar skadence... deri sa ia beh ndonjë lloj tenje ikonoklaste si kjo shqiptarja, që veç busteve, u ha kokën edhe hekurudhave a shtyllave me tension të lartë...

----------


## ORIONI

*Mendime të lira për simbolikën "COCA COLA"*



_Ervin Hatibi
Maj 1994_

Coca-Cola na u gjend neve në ditë të vështira. Kjo është edhe esenca e këtij shkrimi. Tashmë, të kuqe edhe nacionale, ne e kemi Coca-Cola-n tonë të prodhuar në vend. Në një vend pothuajse të barazlarguar mes Tiranës e Durrësit.

Aty e desh fati, u ngrit kombinati, oazi. Tani popullsia në vrapin arratik përmes shkretëtirave post-diktatoriale, ka mundësi ta shuajë etjen e të plasë nëpër oazet televizive plot Coca-Cola, natë për natë, stacion për stacion, i siguruar nga INSIGU i reklamës përbri. Ia arrita edhe unë kësaj dite, thotë taksapaguesi televiziv. Edhe karvani e ka përpara, edhe qentë destabilizues nuk lihkan fare, duke vjellë të velur ushqimin më të mirë në botë "Pedigree" (shih më sipër për hollësira të nevojshme. Më sipër në kuptimin kohor, d.m.th. në reklamat e darkës).

Shqipëria ka patur përherë mendonjës të lirë nëpër rradhët e mikroborgjezëve anarkikë, katundarëve të mençur apo edhe ndonjë punëtorie të infektuar prej këtyre. Këta përbëjnë një opozitë të palëkundshme në kundërshti tetëdhjetë e sa vjeçare me shtetin shqiptar (shpesh ndodh që opozitat e çastit t'ua përvetësojnë pjesën më naive të rebelimit, por edhe shteti vetë të modifikohet sipas realizimit të tyre aq sa mundet. Kurse masat popullore...)

Në kontekstin e Coca-Cola-s, që gjithsesi është një fenomen i vjetër social edhe në Shqipëri, kuptova edhe unë diçka. Në përurimin e fabrikës kuptimplotë të Coca-Cola-s para pak ditësh, pamë një Mukje që funksionoi në mënyrën e vet: domethënë se të gjitha palët që morën pjesë në kremtim, në heshtje e miratuan atë tubim nën dekorin e flamurit amerikan e të flamurit të Coca-Cola-s.

Kjo qe më tepër se një simbol dhe ne e pamë këtë në TV, pastaj pamë edhe reklamat.

Në bakanalin përurues, lëngu i kuq, prodhuar së fundi edhe me ujë Shqipërie kaloi si në enët komunikuese varg nëpër trupat e kundërshtarëve publikë politikë, që kësisoj u freskuan pas betejave kaq të gjata.

Megjithë respektin e thellë që kam për lëngjet, u sugjeroj mendonjësve të lirë, që opozitën e tyre të salduar ta pagëzojne ANTI-COCA-COLA. Dhe i siguroj se jo vetëm në literaturën marksiste, por edhe shumë më gjërë, ajo është sinonim i imperializmit, nektarit të plebejve, dhe optimizmit.



Reklama më e fundit: Mbreti plak e i verbër nis tre djemtë e tij nëpër botë që të gjejnë ilaçin për sytë: ujin magjik. Kapton djali i madh vise pafund e rreh pëllëmbë për pëllëmbë vendet e shenjta gjersa mbush një faqore me ujë nga ujët e lumit Jordan. Por kjo nuk i bën fajde lëngatës së mbretit. Hidhet e perdridhet djali i dytë e së fundi na sjell ca ujë Gline, por as ky nuk jep rezultat. Djali i vogël, me ato flokët e krehura përpjetë, i ka rënë botës vërdallë duke i bërë paratë e udhëtimit rrush e kumbulla. Por befas i kujtohet detyra birnore, dhe duke futur dorën krejt i trishtuar në xhepin e xhinseve, nxjerr ca pak monedha të fundit që i kane tepruar. Befas çelet në fytyrë, blen aty pranë shishkën me Coca-Cola, dhe vrapon drejt syve të kaltër të mbretit.

----------


## ORIONI

*Ervin Hatibi*

Parabola e sotme fillon një natë pranë një kopshti ose bahçeje të vogël zoologjike. Natën, në një qytet të maadh çfarëdo, kur i eksituar unë duhet të mbyll sytë, por nuk i mbyll, dhe të ndjej zhurmën e makinave që formojnë një zinxhir të njëjtë me rruazat e mija të gjakut.

Jam në lagjen periferike të caktuar, dhe nuk i shoh makinat as qarkullimin e gjakut, por i imagjinoj. Një natë të tillë, buzë kopshtit të vogël zoologjik, mbase privat, të periferisë së një qyteti të maadh çfarëdo, ku kam veç lakmi të ec deri sa të prek dritat e kuqërreme anës rrugës gumëzhitëse me parakrahë/parafjalë reklamash, e makinat mbase kanë jetë brenda në zinxhirin e tyre, por unë nuk i shoh dot fytyrat pas xhamave, por i besoj e i ndjej siç besoj qarkullimin e gjakut. Dëgjoj zhaurimën e largët të makinave, shoh në qiellin mbiqytetas kufirin me drita të kuqe/të dobëtahyn-e-del në zhaurimë një kafshë që ulërin!!! Nuk e di a është shpend a gjitar i vërtetë. Por ato janë atje, rrënjëshkulura si unë, në një qytet të maadh1 çfarëdo. Klithma nuk ka të bëjë fare me qytetin; nuk është klithma e qyteteve të mëdhaa të natës, as sirenë policie nga paralagjet problematike me emigrantë a ndonjë tjetër ulërimë gruaje nën ndonjë dhunë: kjo është ulërimë e vërtetë, e sikletshme, e largët e vjen nga krahinat (regions) e kafshës së egër që e mbajnë mbyllur. E kanë mbyllur e nuk di ajo pse. Ulërimë që gërvish e ndonjë kafshe që trembet natën.

E privuar nga pamja, duke ndjekur zëra, imagjinata ime nis shëtit me rendin e mirënjohur shkollor kafazet e erëësuar); nga zvarranikët e mundshëm nxjerr pupël e sqep tek shpendët imagji-nata, e mu aty fërmohet në gëzof e pëlcet në copëra dhëmbësh e thonjsh deri tek kafazi i errët i majmunëve, që i imagjinoj të vrenjtur përtej hekurave duke shtrënguar grushtet me urrejtjen e njëjtë me të cilën unë shtrëngoj dhëmbët, po sytë nuk i kam me lot si ata2.

Gjaku vazhdon të qarkullojë nëpër të gjithë kabinat e telefonave e të veturave nën tatuazhe të projektuara shkronjash drite, nën dritat më tepër të kuqe se portokalli të superrrugës, rrjedh gjaku në damarët e çdo sisori të paxraxgjxykxuaxr/panjohur që trembet mbase pa kujtime nën hekura e rrjedh në kazanë plehrash që u rrijnë përbrenda mace urbane, me një ndenjje jetike aty si të breshkave në kafkull apo si të midhjes në guacka rrjedh gjaku, rrjedh brenda uni-formave, rrjedh gjaku mendueshëm, si vullkan i vogël nënujor në shiringat, derdhet gjaku me të njëjtën dhimbje në toponimi të caktuara rrethuar me tebeshir të bardhë policor në asfaltin e natës, ndalon gjaku në kohë të caktuara enjtjesh topitet.

Parabola vazhdon me njeriun, që mbase, mbase revoltohet rëndë e nuk duron më përditë, dhe e zemë se ka aq fuqi sa të shkulë me një darë të re hekurat e kopshtit zoologjik. Por ai e di se kafshët janë të egra, megjithëse të mira, por prapë gjithsesi i ka frikë, por prapë mbase ka mundësi t'i lirojë, por dyshon fort se nuk ka si t'u shpëtojë nga kthetrat e tmexrruarxa3. I vjen të gulçojë mbase nga inati, që do t'i nxjerrë (natë), i do fort t'i shpëtojë nga frika dhe izolimi e kequshqimi, por nuk mund të bjerë dot në ujdi me to për asgjë nga këto. Ato mund ta shqyejnë me siguri. Ose mbase edhe shpëton, por ato mund të dalin nëpër natë e të shqyejnë fëmijë e të pastrehë ose qen pa pronar.

Imagjinon sesi lufton me hekurat e kopshtit zoologjik në errësirën që i mbulon disa detaje të pakëndëshme ajsbergut të heroizmave, por kafshët irritueshëm në vend që ta inkurajojnë, i turren me llahtarë e bëjnë zhurmë e poterë, dhe zgjojnë rojen e zemë se ky është vetë roja, apo i biri i tij romantik që i ka vjedhur çelësat të atit.

Aventura e çlirimtarit e zemë se nuk mbaron në hapjen e kafazit të ndonjë ariu të zhburrëruar, por i vjen fundi në çastin kur i vjen rradha tigrit apo leopardit, ndonëse më parë mund të ketë shpëtuar majmunët, zogjtë e drerët, me altruizmin që shpjegon disa vetvrasje, për të lënë vetë për në fund kafazet më të egra, si e si të shpëtojë ç'të mundë nga kafshët, para se ta shqyejnë Rrjedh gjaku i çlirimtarit zemërmadh nëpër oborrin e vogël të kopshtit zoologjik, midis hijeve të thurura të pemëve dhe kafazeve, nën sytë civilë të një kafshe nuhatëse, e cila u struk më tej në kafazin ku kishte lindur dhe nuk doli nga porta e shqyer, teksa skota kafshërore merrte arratinë duke dështuar në gjetje të udhës së ikjes, duke u përplasur e sfiduar nga pak me hungërrima, ndërkryer, (ndërkryyeeeer).

(Ndërkaq që merremi vesh, vërtet rrjedh gjak në ne, e kështu vazhdon të rrjedhë në pyje, brenda këpucësh erërënda që ikin me damarë të fryrë me djersë nëpër shkrepa me dhi të hirta, në helikopterin që pasqyron nga lart gjithë këto
pamje, si edhe përtej, përtej fluturon gjaku në rrjedhje të lirë me sh-pendët ulet gjaku në fluturim deri nëpër hojet e telave të kafazit në orbita të përkryera mu në çdonjërën kafshë që kemi burgosur, rrotullohet gjaku, rrotullohet, e
këto rrotullohen rreth nesh që jemi toka e kafshët janë kafshët e dielli është në bimët që edhe këto e kanë njëfarë gjaku, por nuk shpjegohet dot me dy llafe sesi ky qenka prapë gjak i të gjithëve, një lloj uji nate, uji i krijesave të Zotit.)

Parabola5 ka mbaruar. I rikthehemi ulërimës vetmitare pa të, por vetëm me preokupim të drejtpërdrejtë. Duhet të dijmë mirë se punë të tilla militantët animalistë i bëjnë pak më organizuar, se është rrugë e gjatë dhe e vështirë kjo e çlirimit të kafshëve, në shumë pikpamje shumë më e vështirë se çlirimi i popujve, për faktin e parë se kafshët nuk bashkëpunojnë, së dyti nuk indoktrinohen etj. Sado të të këpusin shpirtin, duhet bërë durim për të gjetur rrugën e mirë për t'i nxjerrë s'andejmi. Nuk ëhtë fjala vetëm të mos shkosh vetëm e të rrezikosh damkën e budallait duke vënë tellallin deri sa të gjesh katër a pesë si vetja nëpër qytete të mëdhaa ku nuk mungojnë tipa si unë e si ti, por mbase gjer atëherë, mirë se budalla, por edhe të denoncojnë. Kam hequr dorë: do pres duke ndryshuar të ndryshojë edhe bota e të vijë dita kur të binden se nuk duhet ndërtuar më vende për kafshë të burgosura.

Por kjo nuk ndodh dot aq shpejt/shpesh. (Ulërima shpirttradhëtxtuxese dëgjohet edhe në shtëpinë prej beqarësh.) Kështu që mbyll dritaren (dhe ze shokë të mirë) mbyll dritaren (dhe kisha nisur të shkruaj këtë) mbyll dritaren njëherë e mirë, me atë zhaurimën e makinave që është po ajo, dhe këpus kështu ulërimën e kafshës zoologjike, duke lënë gjysmën më të frikshme e më trishtuese brenda errësirës së dhomës, në një qytet të maadh që përgatitet të mos flerë6.

Gjysma tjetër e ulërimës mbetet e shtruar për zgjidhje jashtë dhomës, jashtë meje, por brenda gjakut të përbashkët, dhe i fut në dyshime të gjithë të pranishmit që kanë shpirt ose fëmijë natën, dhe ditën na bënin pak nga pak pjesëtarë të kësaj loje duke na shoqëruar që fëmijë nëpër këto qelitë e rregulluara bukur kutërbonjëse, duke na devijuar/kanalizuar mirësinë në biskotën që i hedhim ariut përmes hekurave, duke i legalizuar kështu këto, me justifikimin afërmendsh se po të mos ishin hekurat, ariut nuk do t'ia jepnim dot biskotën se të shqyen... Dhe pastaj çudi kur më vonë të mbyllin, në formë prindi të plakur, në azile pleqsh, rrethuar me vizita të rralla didaktike me mëshirë e biskota e me nipër tek dora, e është një moment ku ata nuk ekzistonin, ku besoj se hedhin të pastër vallen e përbashkët të gjakut përdore me qen, mace e zebra, para se të dalin në dritë qytetase e t'u zemë ulërimën, t'u zemë veshët me brumë biskotash mëxshixrex.



*(Footnotes)*

_1 Në origjinal: pseudometropol. Por u zëvendësua kudo me qytet i madh; por të kihet parasysh përherë edhe varianti i parë. 

2 Si ata d.m.th. "si majmunët". Por edhe si ata-"lotët e majmunëve", në kuptimin e një formule të ndryshme të alkimisë së lotit. Paragrafi që vijon "Gjaku vazhdon të " në origjinal është shkruar me bojëtrëndafil.

3 Këta iksa janë prishje me stilolaps në origjinal, në fjalë që nuk janë krejt në vendin e duhur, por janë të përdorshme për momentin. Tip skelash këta iksa, nën tabelën: "Kujdes! Këtu punohet." 

4 Të cilët bashkë me të pastrehët, si të anashkaluar që janë nga shoqëria, kanë me siguri shije të njëjta strehimi natën, që përkojnë në kronikat e zeza me vendet ku lokalizohen gjurmët e kafshëve të arratisura nga zooparqe, cirqe etj.

5 Parabolë ose "paravoli" siç e gjen në tekste kishtare shqip.

6 Që përgatitet të mos flerë, që ka hapur gjoksin si në një pushkatim patriotësh mban çelë këmishën me grushte dhe i thotë qiellit me lot në sy: Qëllomë!_

----------


## ORIONI

*“ÇALLMAT BOSH TË TERRORIZMIT”* 

_(…dhe probleme të tjera në një letër kundër tendencave anti muslimane ne Shqipëri)_





Po bëhen disa javë që kur opinioni publik shqiptar po bashkëjeton me panikun e terrorizmit islamik, një “terrorizëm islamik” krejt i veçantë: i mungon edhe “terrorizmi” edhe “islamizmi”. Por  gjithsesi tmerron, ngjall frikë e urrejtje njësoj si terrorizmi, pra mençurisht ia arriti qëllimit edhe pa ekzistuar. Pasojat po vetëlindin pa shkakun. 
Por si funksionon ky fiction, ky terror virtual? Ku ndodhet? Fillimisht dhe përfundimisht në faqet e gazetave më të mëdha të vendit ku kryetitujt premtojnë përditë për BOMBË!, TERRORISTË! ISLAMIKË! Më pas nëpër faqet e këtyre gazetave do lodhesh më kot për të gjetur ndonjë lajm a fakt terrori përmes togfjalëshave plot hipoteza, hiperbola e blasfemi. Boshllekun që diskrediton, e mbulojnë si gjithmonë tre-katër foto të njëjta mjekërroshësh të veshur me të bardha, ku lexuesi shqiptar dallon veçanërisht figurën e Bin Ladenit të Afganistanit, njeriut të vitit, të paktën në Shqipëri. Gazetarët sigurisht do të donin ndonjë terrorist të vërtetë, por në pamundësi për ta patur të gjallë apo të vdekur, veprojnë si paganët e vjetër që pikturonin në muret e shpellave gjahun që do të donin të kapnin në të ardhmen. 
Kuadrin e ilustrimit kanë marrë përsipër edhe televizionet shqiptare. Terrorizmi islamik ka hapur edhe “numrat jeshilë” për terror telefonik 24 orësh pranë disa të përditshmeve kryeqytetase. Hot line islamik animohet veçanërisht nga një zë në dialektin kuptimplotë të Verilindjes së Berishës, që kërcënoi të përditshmen me “Atë që nuk ia bëmë (bamë) amerikanëve, do t’jua bëjmë (bajmë) juve!”! Për ta mbyllur pjesën e parë të kësaj letre, nënvizoj se disa njerëz me një gur të vetëm duan t’i vrasin të gjithë zogjtë. Por i vetmi “zog” që ata vrasin me siguri këto ditë është zogu i Kosovës. Alarmi i terrorizmit e ka spostuar vëmendjen e opinionit nga fëmijët e përgjakur të Kosovës, tek fëmijët e gjithkujt, që Bin Laden kërkon të vrasë përditë. Dhe për fat të mirë të kësaj loje, Bin Laden shpëtoi prej bombardimeve amerikane dhe gjithkush mund ta përdorë nga larg në kohë krize. Po të vdiste, duhej shpikur një tjetër, duhej nxjerrë një tjetër “djalë i keq” nga magazina me “deus ex machina”. 
Duhet të falenderojmë Zotin që në Shqipëri nuk ka terror me motive fetare, dhe kjo është e vetmja gjë e cila të ngushëllon në të gjithë këtë fushatë antiislamike. Të paktën naiviteti apo indiferenca e qytetarit shqiptar, bën që ai t’i pranojë lajmet për terrorizëm, pa kërkuar fakte, që në këtë rast do të ishin aktet e terrorit me viktimat përkatëse. Qytetari mjaftohet duke lexuar në gazetë se islamikët i shpëtuan edhe kësaj here policisë, se ata u arratisën nga baza para se të vinte policia, se ata kërcënuan me telefon, se në fakt ata nuk kanë vepruar, por kjo nnk do të thotë se ata nuk do të veprojnë. Fakti i pamohueshëm se i vetmi akt terrorizmi, i pa marrë përsipër nga askush, është një eksplozion i lehtë në një kishë të qytetit të Shkodrës, tregon se forcat që prodhojnë terror, janë të paktën humane. Kërkojnë thjeshtë të legalizojnë e të familjarizojnë në Shqipëri termat “fondamentalizëm” apo “terrorizëm islamik”, pa bërë masakra e shkatërrime. Për këtë meritojnë një falenderim të sinqertë. 
Në fillimet e kësaj fushate të psikozave të terrorit, paralajmëroja miqtë e mij artistë e gazetarë, muslimanë, kristianë e të pafe, se kjo fushate antiterror pa terrorin nuk mund të vazhdojë gjatë pa ndonjë Reichstag të tipit bombë në kishë, skemë tepër fëminore e po aq e pashmangshme. Prandaj janë për t’u falenderuar ata njerëz që deshën t’i kundërvihen në shtyp kësaj fushate të errët me alarme të terrorit inegzistent. Ata u treguan aq të mençur sa të ulnin kokat para fatalitetit: në momentin që do të dokumentonin publikisht se nuk ka terroristë pa patur terror, dhe nuk mund të ketë terror pa diçka që ta shkaktojë këtë gjendje, pa viktima a dhunë, fill pas kësaj loja mund të ashpërsohej vërtet. Heshtja e të mençurve mund të ketë qenë faktor që e bëri qesharake këtë fushatë të shtypit, duke e lënë të rrënohet me supozime e “ndoshta” që e lodhën opinionin  qytetar, dhe i bënë autoritetet shtetërore të reagojnë duke mohuar publikisht shumicën e njoftimeve alarmante për terrorizëm islamik në Shqipëri. Por pas bombës në kishë, heshtja ndaj absurditetit të kësaj fushate, nuk është më mençuri, por dita-ditës kthehet në miratim a bashkpunim me këtë absurditet. Forca ende të paemërta, tashmë e kanë të gatshëm publikun e tmerruar prej medias, për të interpretuar çdo akt anonim dhune si terrorizëm islamik. 
Autoritetet shqiptare po vihen përditë përpara fakteve të kryera nga mekanizmi i pakontrollueshëm i shtypit shqiptar e të huaj, dhe nesër mund të vihen edhe para presionit të popullit “ të sensibilizuar” që do të kërkoj të merren masa për të parandaluar veprimtarin e terrorizmit islamik. Dhe në pamundësi për të reaguar ndaj pjesës së padukshme, “terrorizmit”, reagimi mund të prekë pjesën tjetër (të dukshme) te togfjalëshit, “islamizmin” me njerëzit e institucionet  e tij. Që të nesërmen e trishtuar të katastrofës në Kenia e Tanzani, një nga gazetat kryesore shqiptare sulmonte një shkollë islamike të qytetit të Elbasanit, duke e cilësuar në kryetitullin e faqes së parë me shkronja të mëdha “Këtu mësojnë ata që venë BOMBA”. Të nesërmen po kjo gazetë që kryeson koalicionin qeverisës, lajmëron për mbylljen e pesë shkollave të mesme muslimane. Shkrimet nuk japin asnjë fakt se kush nga nxënësit muslimanë shqiptarë të këtyre shkollave ka vënë bomba, dhe as nuk thuhet se ku plasën këto bomba, thjesht artikujt duke u  përpjekur të reagojnë, ofrojnë falas mënyra të rrezikshme mendimi. Shenja të tilla barazimi midis Islamit edhe terrorizmit, karakteristikë e faqeve të para të gazetave të këtyre javëve kanë spostuar dukshëm kufirin midis emocionales dhe llogjikes në dëm të kësaj të fundit. Për arsye të paditurisë e cila nuk është virtyt, apo të ndonjë fobie a dashakeqësie fraza të tipit “dhunë në emër të Allahut” apo “atentate made in Allah” (kjo e fundit përbën kulm!)         po ngulisin idenë se terrorizmi është ndoshta pjesë e ritualit të besimit islam! Krahas       kësaj, por jo më pak e pasaktë, paraqitet me një egzotizim të sforcuar e banal pamja e “islamikëve” si ca UFO me “çallma” e “ferexhe të bardha” e “mjekrra të zeza”, kur është fakt se në Tiranë të vetmit që kanë zgjedhur të vishen me “çallma” e “ferexhe    të bardha” janë dy muslimanë tiranas, njëri i quajtur Enver, tjetri Robert. Para disa ditësh, një gazetë nga më të shqetësuarat për terrorizmin, boton foton e njërit prej tyre në faqe të parë, me diçiturën–scoop: “Islamik, dje në rrugët e Tiranës”. Përdorimi i             formës “islamik” si emërzim, është abuziv, kur emri për besimtarin e islamit është musliman dhe ky është i vetmi sipas fjalformimit arab me parashtesën “mu” (p.sh safar-udhëtim, musafir-udhëtar, etj). Përdorimi i formës “islamik”, kërkon përpara doemos një emër dhe në momentin që gazetat shqipëtare kanë nisur këtë term edhe në kontekstin terrorist edhe në kontekstin religjioz, nën këtë fjalë tashmë lexuesi kupton ç‘të dojë, si terroristin ashtu edhe muslimanin. Ose në rastin më të mirë krijohet ideja se “musliman” e “islamik” janë gjëra të ndryshme a të kundërta. Kaosi shtohet kur herë-herë besimtarët shqiptarë përkufizohen nga shtypi si “muhamedanë” (term i huaj për fenë isalme). Në mënyrën si shpërndahen këto kategori përgjithësisht kupton se “musliman” e “muhamedan” është simbolikë për të përcaktuar prejardhjen e shumë shqiptarëve, kurse mbiemër-emri “islamik” ka nisur të grupojë nën vete terrorizëm, fondamentalizëm si dhe arabë, njerëz me mjekrra, praktikantë e shkolla fetare. Nëse një musliman është arab, ky bëhet direkt “islamik”, kurse një shqiptar vazhdon të jetë vetëm musliman për sa kohë nuk studion në një shkollë të finacuar nga arabët, të cilët shtypi mund t’i emërtojë edhe thjesht “çallmat” a “mjekrrat” siç emërtohen “kaska  blu” paqeruajtësit. 
Paraqitja si kombësi e fjalës “islamik”, bën që nga një grup prej 100 mafiozësh të arrestuar në Itali për krime të lidhura me drogën e prostitucionin, gazetari shqiptar të cilësojë 15 prej tyre “islamikë” (ndonëse thjesht egjiptianë, marokenë, tunizianë) kurse kusurin jo si “kristianë”, por me kombësitë e tyre spanjolle, italiane, shqiptare. I të njëjtit keqinterpretim është edhe një tjetër alarm i shtypit se “islamikët” në Shqipëri ua kalojnë në numër shtetasve italianë apo grekë (të marrë veç e veç) që kanë aktivitet tregtar a bamirës e misionar. Mos vallë harrohet se “islamikët” vijnë nga një duzinë shtetesh të ndryshme të Azisë e Afrikës, dhe grekët e italianët, po t’i gruponim nën shenjën fetare me të huajt e tjerë që jetojnë në Shqipëri do të kishin një shifër goxha më të madhe “kristianësh” . Ç‘po ndodh në Shqipëri? Mos pak nga pak po shkohet drejt terminologjive gjithnjë e më të sakta, e pas pak nuk do dëgjojmë më fjalën “islamik” por edhe barbar, i pabesë a pagan si në Mesjetë? Ky nuk është parashikim edhe aq i tepruar kur sheh se  si në fund të viteve ’90 gazeta shqiptare të proklamuara liberale a progresiste bien gjithnjë e më shpesh në gropën e racizmit e ksenofobisë e intolerancës fetare kur shkruajnë: “të zinjtë” e “antetateve”, “killer me kuran”, “allahu” i ardhur nga Arabia, apo kur guxojnë të përflasin martesat e vajzave shqiptare me othello “të zinj” me? “çallma”. Të infektuar nga ky virus e quaj edhe ndalimin për të hyrë në Shqipëri për të huaj “islamikë” e me ngjyrë. Në pikat kufitare kriterin e të dyshimtëve e kanë plotësuar (sipas shtypit) marokenë, pakistanezë, e turq (që gazeta i quan të gjihtë “arabë”) por edhe shtetas të Afrikës së Jugut me emra të “pafajshëm” Bruno e Alete, me ngjyra të dyshimta, të cilët vijnë me avion deri në Tiranë për të vërtetuar një akt apartheidi.  
Në gazetat e Tiranës përditë e më shumë muslimanët po shohin eksperimente stilistikore ku fryhet emri liturgjik i Zotit me një guxim të cilin në fushën e gazetarisë e kanë vetëm reporterët e frontit. Megjithëse tmerrojnë publikun përditë me rrezikun e terroristëve islamikë që vrasin në emër të Zotit, këta gazetarë që do të ishin përballuar me ligjin në çdo vend normal të Perëndimit e të Lindjes, fyejnë lirshëm më të shenjtën shenjë për besimtarët muslimanë, emrin Allah. Të mos harrojmë se në Amerikë, gjigandi i prodhimeve të veshjeve sportive “Nike” u detyrua të nxirrte nga qarkullimi 1,2 milion egzemplarë të një produkti të vet që u akuzua se provokonte besimtarët me një dekoracion ku shembëllehej   fjala Allah. çështje të tilla lidhur me keqpërdorimin e emrit të Zotit (Allah arabisht d.m.th Zot) ka patur në Japoni e në vende të Europës perëndimore ku muslimanët përgjithësisht janë emigrantë ekonomikë. Kurse në Shqipëri, ku ata përbëjnë një shumicë vendasish, të përditshmet më të mëdha ua vendosin emrin e Zotit nëpër kontekste politike, kriminale apo qesharake. Para disa vitesh policia shqiptare torturoi tre adoleshentë muslimanë që të pranonin se kishin gërvishtur ikonat e një kishe orthodokse, ndërkaq që prej vitesh askush nga ata gazetarë që gërvishtin në zemrën e muslimanëve emrin e shenjtë për ta, nuk merret në përgjegjësi. Shembuj të kësaj dhune ka vërtetë shumë (mund të vërehen edhe në paragrafët e mësipërme), por për të dalë në një temë tjetër po rradhis vetëm një kryetitull të freskët të një gazete të madhe: “Berisha, hetim për Allahun”. (Është e vështirë për çdo musliman normal të ritransmentojë blasfemi, por në këtë rast është e pamundur). Emri i Zotit merr ngjyrime e kuptime fyese, me të cilat përzihet edhe figura e ish-presidentit shqiptar, figurë që prej vitesh shoqëron shumicën e qëndrimeve publike ndaj besimit Islam në Shqipëri. Në fakt ky shoqërim që i bëhet Sali Berishës me Islamin është i pasaktë e i panatyrshëm, dhe ka rrezikuar që dashakeqësit t’i indetifikojnë muslimanët shqiptarë me personin e tij politik. Sigurisht S.Berisha mban një emër të traditës muslimane, dhe ka intesifikuar marrëdhëniet e nisura nga pushtetarët para tij me Konferencën Islamike, ka liberalizuar hyrjen e të huajve në Shqipëri, nga e cila mund të kenë përfituar edhe kriminelë të të gjitha përkatësive po kjo është ende pak  për t’i veshur atij “çallmën islamike”. Ai mund të ketë përmendur shpesh Zotin në fjalimet e tij, por gjatë viteve të pushtetit të vet, që duan të na e paraqisin si “fondametalist”, Komunitetit Musliman nuk iu kthyen as trojet e ish-xhamive e jo më prona të tjera, një shoqatë kulturore muslimane doli nga ligji, u mbyllën shkolla fetare, dhe nuk u njoh kurrë e drejta e besimtarëve muslimanë për të kremtuar gjysëm ore në javë lutjen e të premtes. Tashmë e djela e shenjtë (holiday) është pushim për të gjithë, dhe të krishterët mund të shkojnë po të duan në meshë, por në mesditën e të premtes, shteti i Berishës islamik nuk legalizoi asnjëherë gjysëm ore pushim për ata shkollarë a punonjës shteti, muslimanë, që të mund të faleshin pa pengesa në xhami, ditën e tyre të shenjtë të xhuma, një shkelje e përjavshme e të drejtave të njeriut që nuk u fut në asnjë listë të tillë. Në kohën e kësaj qeverisjeje, një politikan u burgos se quajti Berishën “vrasës” apo “kriminel”, por askush nga ata që publikisht nxisnin urrejtje fetare askush nga fyesit publikë të Islamit nuk u vu para ligjit. Berisha në fakt ka kremtuar të gjitha festat e feve dhe sekteve zyrtare në Shqipëri, dhe është shërbyer politikisht në të gjitha llojet e faltoreve, dhe më tepër se musliman me sjelljen e tij herë-herë ngjan me një gnostik a baha’i. Feja islame nuk është e detyrimisht ajo që të tjerët dijnë apo fantazojnë vetë; Islami është vetëm ai që buron nga Kur’ani dhe tekstet e sakta të Traditës Profetike (Hadith), që janë të përkthyera në një shumicë gjuhësh për të gjihtë njerëzit, pa ndonjë sekret të mëtejshëm për persona të veçantë. Kështu që as Berisha, as të tjerët nuk mund të përfaqësojnë lidhje me Islamin jashtë ligjeve e praktikave islamike të njohura botërisht. Të njëjtën gjë mund të them për lidhje të tjera të dhunshme që i bëhen në Shqipëri besimit islam me parti a personalitete a ide të së djathtës politike a të nacionalizmit. Ky është një keqkuptim tashmë i njohur edhe në vende të tjera të botës ku parimet muslimane janë përpjekur t’i kombinojnë me idetë socialiste (shembull tipik republika Socialiste Islamike e Libisë). Muslimanit normal i rrijnë të ngushta kostumet ideologjike a nacionaliste. Në fakt i vetmi atdhe që ata i premtojnë besnikëri është Xhenneti (parajsa) dhe e vetmja ideologji, besimi në Zot, me politikë harmoninë më natyrën e marëveshjen me njerëzimin. Përtej gjithë filmave me bomba e me terroristë e politikanë, akuzat ndaj “islamikëve” patjetër duhet të kalojnë edhe testin e “ realiteteve të tjera” të padukshme. Nuk duhet harruar që muslimanët janë besimtarë për të mbajtur emrin muslimanë, dhe në besimin e tyre qëllimi nuk e justifikon mjetin; ai është pjesë e tij.  
Muslimanët shqipëtarë praktikisht kanë nisur të ngjajnë me një komunitet të diskriminuar kulturor e politik, ndonëse disa statistika vazhdojnë t’i parqesin si faktorë vendimtarë, (por edhe kjo përdoret për keqen e atyre vetë). Publikisht ata fajësohen prej vitesh si shkaktarë të prapambetjes së vendit, si faktorë të injorancës. Prej vitesh ata akuzohen se “po na mbajnë larg Perëndimin” duke qenë tradhëtarë të fesë së parë e bashkëpunëtorë të turkut. Feja e tyre është tallur e ata vetë janë fyer deri duke i bërë pasardhës të haremeve të sulltanëve. Muslimanëve shqiptarë, shkurt, u bëhet me dije se jane në një vend të papërshtatshëm, në një kohë shumë të papërshtatshme. Në Shqipërinë e betejave kundër komunizmit e antikomunizmit, u harrua se antiislamizmi është i barabartë katërcipërisht me antihumanizëm e antidemokraci. 
Të tulatur nën një stinë kaq të gjatë terrori psikologjik e shantazhi moral, që po acarohet më tepër, muslimanët shqiptarë po e fshehin identitetin e tyre. Në Shqipëri sot është koha kur prindërit ndalojnë bijtë të shkojnë në xhami “se mos bien në sy për keq”, kur familjet ushtrojnë edhe dhunë fizike ndaj vajzave që nuk pranojnë të heqin shamitë nga koka. Sot shqiptarët po i ndryshojnë emrat e tyre muslimanë, jo vetëm për shkaqet e njohura  të injorancës në Greqi por edhe për t’u integruar në jetën publike e intelektuale të vendit. Një shembull ironik të këtij vetmohimi jep editorialisti i një gazete të këtyre ditëve i cili përditë nënshkruan me emrin e tij musliman. Por ditën që iu desh të shkruajë se “ duhet të gërmosh me orë e orë të tëra në regjistrat e rinj të gjendjes civile për të gjetur një fëmijë të sapolindur me emër islam”, “duhet të kërkosh me qiri në dorë për të gjetur një perçe”, këtë ditë për t’u bërë i besueshëm nënshkruan si asnjëherë më parë e më pas, vetëm me inicial duke fshehur emrin e përditshëm islamik, me të cilin jemi mësuar ta vlerësojmë. Për të mbështetur idenë së ky vend nuk ka përcaktueshmëri muslimane nuk është nevoja të marrim qiririn e të maskojmë emrin, por më thjesht mund citojmë fenomenin antiislamik të fajdeve ku u përfshi shumica e shqiptarve, mund të citojmë shifrat e eksporteve në disa mijë prostituta, numrin shqetësues në dhjetra mijë aborte e përdorues droge, shifrat e pabesueshme ditore të shitjes së alkoolit, numrin e shtëpive të bixhozit, numrin 46 të viteve diktaturë komuniste, e 23 të viteve të ateizmit të cilat asnjëherë nuk jane karakteristikë për “vende muslimane” që prodhojnë “fondamentalizëm”. Por ama edhe këto statistika nuk do të na shërbenin për tjetër gjë, vetëm se për të zbuluar se jetojmë në vite të mbrapshta, dhe se shqiptarëve po u kushton shtrenjë zgjedhja e materializmit dhe neglizhenca ndaj religjioneve të tyre, apo filozofive të përgjegjshme. Këto shifra të hidhura nuk mendoj se shërbejnë që një kryetar partie për të drejta njerzore të na çudisë duke nxjerrë se muslimanët shqiptarë qenkan tkurrur në 50%, dhe prej tyre më shumë “ateistë” e “jopraktikantë”, ndërkaq që gjysma tjetër e supozuar ishin besimtarë kristianë praktikues! Bile shumë fshatarë sipas këtij kryepartiaku, ishin shprehur se kishin refuzuar fenë që u kujtonte pushtimin turk, për t’u futur në 50% tjetër si besimtarë praktikantë të fesë së të parëve! Studime të tilla amatore sigurisht nuk tregojnë gjë veç joseriozitetit, padurimit dhe subjektivitetit të nxehtë, i cili më ngjall një ndenjë (jokomode) humori. Nëse institucione të specializuara do të tentojnë të bëjnë statistika edhe numërime për realitetet e reja edhe në përkatësitë fetare, bëhet mirë të pritet sa të kapërcehet faza e konsolidimit të institucioneve, që të mund kemi rezultate  të pakontestueshme, afër realitetit. E kjo nuk mund të ndodhë tani afër, siç po dëgjojmë, në një kohë kur në një vend si Shqipëria gjithë llojet e votimeve (parlamentare, lokale, referendume) që nga 1991e këtej kanë rezultuar problematike a të cënuara. Gjëja më e bukur që ka “studimi” i pesëdhjetëpërqindëshave, është në fakt klasifikimi në praktikues e jopraktikues të fesë (ndonëse tentativa bëhet vetëm në një krah). Por, të mos jesh praktikant i një feje kjo nuk të bën jobesimtar. Të dyja, si besimi edhe praktikimi i fesë, janë një unitet për të përcaktuar religjiozitetin, por të besuarit është caku, parakushti i parë. Të paktën në Islam, ai që beson se ka vetëm një Zot, dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij, me anë të të dëshmuarit të kësaj, quhet musliman. Prandaj askush nuk mund ta reduktojë numrin e muslimanëve, duke llogaritur vetëm praktikantët si besimtarë. 

Viktimizimi i vetes, nxitja e psikozave të të qenit i rrezikuar apo diskriminuar, kanë rezultuar truke foshnjërake për të mbuluar viktimën e vërtetë dhe rrezikun e vërtetë. Kjo të paktën është parë e suksesshme dikur për nazifikimin e antisemitizimin e Gjermanisë, ku gjermanë të rrezikuar i dogjën në zjarr hebrenjtë e librat e tyre të rrezikshëm. Kurse sot këtë teknologji të vjetër, në përgjithësi njerëzit e dyshojnë dhe refuzojnë si djallëzore. Gjithë këto fushata për “riparimin e historisë”, për “perëndimin e kërcënuar” dhe “Islamin  e dhunshëm”, thjesht kanë ngjallur interes për t’u informuar më tej para se të pozicionohesh si “shqiptar i mirë” (properëndimor) a si “ keq” (properëndimor me kusht) ose “edhe më i keq” (islamik!!!). Bëj këto sqarime që t’u lutem atyre që lexojnë këtë letër, të besojnë se nuk është në qëllimin tim viktimizimi i muslimanëve shqiptarë, por nëse del kështu, kjo është krejt normale, krahasuar “demonizimin” e historisë dhe të së tashmes e me “plagët” e supozuara të së ardhmes që imponohen prej fobive të properëndimorëve pa kushte. Fundja faktet nuk mund të interpretohen përherë vetëm për të vërtetuar eskluzivitetin e një ideje, përndryshe mund të bëjmë dhe pa faktet. (Sipas traditës muslimane, edhe djalli duhet dëgjuar nëse qëllon të thotë të vërtetën). Nëse unë sërish këmbngul se muslimanët e Shqipërisë po i konsiderojnë e po i kthejnë në një minoritet kulturor e politik të kërcënuar, megjithëse presupozojnë shumicën, kjo nuk çudit njerëzit që dijnë për natyrën e vërtetë të medias e institucioneve që përcaktojnë klimën kulturore e politike në një vend ku qytetarëve ka vetëm 8 vjet që u është lejuar përdorimi i fjalëve “demokraci”, “Zot”, “të drejta njeriu”. Dhe afërsisht po kaq vite ka që muslimanëve u përsëritet haptas shantazhi se Europa (që na mban me bukë e na ruan nga serbi) nuk na do muslimanë, prandaj fenomeni islamik na izolon nga perëndimi, dhe ky izolim është varfëri, diktaturë e luftë. Prandaj muslimanët duhet të ndihen në faj, dhe të fshehin apo braktisin fenë…lirisht, ose ta reduktojnë në ëmbëlsirën e datave festive. Muslimanët janë “kushërinjtë nga provinca” që të prishin reputacionin, prandaj sulm kundër identitetit e historisë së bashkëqytetarëve të tu si e si të meritosh emrin “europian”, i cili në Shqipëri konceptohet si një profesion, më tepër se diçka e lindur! Kjo lloj situate, kur një pakicë e përkrahur, ushtron dhunë psikologjike mbi shumica të heshtura e të frikësuara, ka shkuar pak nga pak deri aty sa muslimanët të konsiderohen as si minoritet, por si inegzistencë. Ndryshe si do arrihej që Skëndërbeun, heroin e fëmijërisë së çdo shqiptari, ta nënvizojnë jo si hero kombëtar - mbrojtës të vendit nga huajt, por si mbrojtës të krishterimit, të cilin fqinjët tanë e mbrojtën shkëlqyeshëm duke paguar xhizen, pa luftë e rrënim. Ky nuk është vlerësimi i duhur për Skëndërbeun , të cilin ideologët e Rilindjes Kombëtare nuk e nxorrën nga harresa për t’ia falur krishtërimit ( i cili mund ta shpallte Shenjt për ndihmën e sakrificën për një mbrojtje aq të kushtueshme); nëse figura e Skëndërbeut shërbeu si shtyllë për ngrehinën e Rilindjes, ku merrje shembullin për luftë kundër shtypjes nacionale,  (në një kohë kur identitetet fetare po zëvendësoheshin me ato kombëtare) le ta respektojmë për këtë dimension. Por nëse fetarja do të ngrejë kokë mbi kombëtaren, qoftë edhe për hir të së vërtetës, kjo mund të jetë normale vetëm në ambientet fetare të kristianizimit. Ndryshe muslimanët shqiptarë nuk kanë pse të njohin për hero edhe të tyre një njeri që sa herë përmendet, përmendet si mbrojtësi i një feje tjetër, dhe të cilin ndonjë “rilindje” tjetër “kombëtare” mund ta përdorë kundër tyre. (Në fakt në një revistë serioze kohët e fundit  mund të lexosh për thelbin antiislamik të Rilindjes Kombëtare të shqiptarëve). 
Idenë se në Shqipëri muslimanët po trajtohen si hiç, nuk ta japin veç blasfemitë e sulmet e drejtpërdrejta të medias, apo tentativa për t’i përzënë nga indetifikimi me vendin e historinë e  përbashkët, as mungesa minimale e deçenses apo tolerancës ndaj tyre në institucionet publike. Në Shqipëri përkthehen e botohen libra me pasazhe fyese për Islamin e profetin e tij, dhe botuesit nuk kanë minumin e  qytetarisë sa për të vënë bashkë me copyright-in shënimin se idetë e autorit nuk janë doemos edhe të botuesit. (Shënim të cilin poeti i njohur R. Z. do ta krahasonte të nevojshëm po aq sa këshillat kundër duhanit mbi paketat e cigareve). Unë nuk e di ç‘ka bërë Selman Rushdie i shkretë në gjithë librin e tij më tepër se ky paragraf i një ish-disidenti që e shohim përnatë  si gazetar të njohur në Tv shtetëror shqiptar.  
“…Nje tjetër kronist,…që mbulon orën e shpirtit për të gjitha fetë, e merr gati përdore drejtorin e përgjithshëm të televizionit shqiptar deri në Republikën Islamike të Iranit. (“Unë i shërbej drejtorit, drejtori më do mua” Syre el Insan). Dhe si për të na mbushur mendjen se ishte një vizite pune, nënshkruan një protokoll marrëveshje! As Muhamedit, që ka shkruar librin e shenjtë nuk i janë dashur kaq ditë. Mirëpo ka ca “haxhinj” në ...”(“1300 ditë verbëri”, faqe 23, libër i botuar nga një shtëpi  e njohur, ndihmuar nga një fondacion shumë i njohur). 
Në fakt nuk egziston asnjë fjali e tillë në Sure El Insan apo më tej. Dhe profeti Muhammed (s.a.u.s) nuk ka shkruar ndonjë libër të shenjtë (kështu të paktën besojnë muslimanët që përbëjnë më tepër se 50% të popullsisë së vendit ku botohet kjo fyerje për ta). Nëse autori bën fjalë për Kur’anin, ky libër është zbuluar për 23 vjet, dhe jo për më pak se 14 ditë. Pra e gjitha kjo është një tallje blasfemike që dhunon besimtarët, të cilët mbase autori nuk i ka llogaritur fare tek të gjallët, kur prodhonte këto ironi prej diletanti. Në vitin 1993 të qeverisjes së “islamikut” Berisha (regjim që sulmon libri i verbërisë) një shoqatë rinore muslimane u nxorr jashtë ligji për nxitje të urrejtjes fetare, vetëm se botoi në një libër përgjigjet me të cilat një musliman i thjeshtë duhet të përballonte dyndjen e misionarëve të dhjetëra sekteve evangjeliste që ato vite i gjeje kudo jo vetëm nëpër rrugë e stadiume por edhe në derën e shtëpisë me mesazhet e botimet e tyre. Ndërkohë prej vitesh në mes të Tiranës do të gjesh të hapur një librari pranë një qendre të misionarëve ku mund të blesh mes dhjetëra librave fetarë, botime me përgënjeshtrime të argumentave të Islamit, apo për lumturinë e disa afrikanëve të varfër që kanë braktisur fenë e muslimanëve për të përqafuar fenë e vërtetë. (Në Shqipëri veprojnë të regjistruara më tepër se 60 shoqata kristiane si dhe afërsisht 20 të tilla muslimane, duke llogaritur në të dyja rastet edhe shoqata të huaja).  
Në Shqipëri është tepër i madh numri i padive dhe gjyqeve ndaj gazetave që kanë botuar shpifje a fyerje. Kurse për muslimanët në shtypin shqiptar veç artikujve me tituj pikante, botohet edhe një poezi e lezetshme pa atë minimumin e nevojshëm të njerëzisë për të parashikuar se dikush, njeri në punë të vet , mund të fyhet pa qenë e nevojshme. Vargu i parë i poezisë të kujton një varg të mrekullueshëm nga Seferis. Kusuri përpiqet të të kujtojë se je i huaj në vendin tënd, (po ishe aq i mjerë sa t’i marrësh seriozisht këto gjëra) . E shkruan një femër (sqarim i panevojshëm për pjesën më pak të nevojshme të letrës). 
“E dua shumë Shqipërinë, dhe nëse do të largohem, do jem e gjymtuar…/…Ne jemi bijt e saj/S’jemi barbar/Dikur dikush mori fjalën si shpatë/E shkeli në shekuj por u largua prapë…/Dhe la pas xhamitë …/…Kujtoja pushtimin osman/Ai  historisë nuk i mori asgjë/Përveç se tregoi për të/Kultura është e lashtë…/Atëherë ç‘duhen xhamitë?!/ Ne kemi patur një fe, shqiptarizmën/Falna o Jezu Krisht, na fal ne/Shqipëria do të bëhet me bekimin tënd/Ajo që ke menduar, pa barbar/…E dua Shqipërinë/Dhe miku im e do/Edhe pse nuk është shqiptar/Por e mundon diçka që gllabëron/…Ne jemi bijt e saj s’jemi barbar/Për të i falem Jezu Krishtit/… Udhëtojmë drejt Janinës me një këngë historie…”etj.  
Muaj më parë kur e lexoja këtë poezi midis ca artikujve banalë me politikë, thjesht qeshja me vete nga ca përfytyrime të tipit “on the road”, ku vajzës për fat të keq i shfaqen nëpër udhëtim në vend të moteleve me neonë muzgu, ca xhami fshatrash, e barbarë me mustaqe në vend të autostopistëve, dhe mikun e huaj përbri, “ e mundon diçka që gllabëron” të cilën vajza e pafajshme e interpreton si ndonjë ethe shqiptarizmi. Sigurisht nuk mund ta gjykojmë ashpër vajzën me mikun e vet të huaj, në një poezi që udhëton drejt Janinës (ku si një surprizë e hidhur do t’i presë edhe aty një xhami), puna është se sa lirshëm gjejnë vend në shtypin shqiptar disa përgjegjësi kaq të rrezikshme: të ngacmosh muslimanët mu nën hundën e “terrorizmit islamik” që ndodhet në Shqipëri.  
Por në këtë vend nuk është se shumëzohen me zero vetëm muslimanët, në shpifjet e talljet për ta. Injoranca arrogante apo e qëllimshme e publikuar gati përditë në dritën e diellit, po krijon idenë se në Shqipëri, nuk ka njerëz normalë e të logjikshëm. Që të reagonin se terror po bën media përditë, e jo katër “islamikë” të rrëmbyer në mënyrë të paligjshme, apo dy vetë të veshur me të bardha që ecin rrugëve, (sikur kriminelët të kishin patur shenja identifikimi të tilla, nuk do kishte më krime). Apo të protestonin se është fyese për shqiptarët të lexojnë gënjeshtra të tilla si kryeartikuj në gazetat më të shitura që viktimizojnë Shqipërinë se është futur në Konferencën Islamike, anëtarët e së cilës “e kanë zëvendësuar kushtetutën me dokumentin e shenjtë të Kur’anit” (kush kështu Egjipti? Libia? Indonezia? Etj e etj ). Në një lirshmëri të tillë gazetarja apo redaktorja e faqes antiislamike të një gazete të madhe, rren se Shqipëria është pas Afganistanit, vendi i dytë në botë i parekomanduar për turistët, kur në Kosovë e Kongo vriten njerëz përditë. Po në këtë gazetë lexon se “ malet e NATO-s” (emër për malet e Bizës) u vëzhguan mirë para manovrave ndërkombëtare, nga frika e mbetjeve të terroristëve islamikë që ishin “dislokuar” ( !!!) në Shqipëri. Apo lexon se të gjithë aktet terroriste të viteve të fundit (autobomba në Tiranë, dhe shpërthime lokalesh etj) të cilat në kohën e udhëheqjes së Berishës i faturoheshin “terrorit komunist” tashmë u   kalohen armiqve të rinj islamikë, meqënëse dihet botërisht se arabët janë mjeshtra për këto punë! (Kurse një gazetë tjetër hedh hipotezën se islamikët po bashkëpunojnë me komunistët shqiptarë kundër amerikanëve!). Edhe më skandaloze bëhen këto përçartje kur gazetarët përpiqen t’i hyjnë mistikës e teologjisë për të bërë ndonjë lodër më piktoreske e të besueshme duke na treguar se çdo të thotë “xhihad”, “shait” (shehid) për rituale që përfundokan në vetvrasje, apo për “ Pejgamerin, djalin e Muhamedit” (si?si?) të cilin e mohokan “selefinjtë” e rezikshëm apo për “xhihadinj” (tjetër term i sajuar). Këto ditë bile, pasi kryetari i Komunitetit Musliman Shqiptar është quajtur në shtyp nga një politikan “imzot haxhi Sabri Koçi” një gazetare arrin në përfundimin lehtësues se “muslimanët shqiptarë nuk kanë lidhje me islamizmin”dhe “islamikët”. (Në fillim të këtij shkrimi tregoja për kalimin abuziv e qëllimkeq nga “terroristë islamikë” në thjesht “islamikë”. Konfondimi ia ka arritur qëllimit; puna ka arritur aty sa për të njëjtin ngjyrim të rrezikshëm po përdoret forma “muslimanët”. Shembull titulli i një gazete: “Rinasi mbyllet për muslimanët”). Është e vërtetë fyese që shqiptarët shërbehen përditë nga disa gazetarë e analistë që përtej emrave të modifikuar, s’janë veç disa “çuna e goca” fare të rinj në moshë, përgjithësisht të paarsimuar deri në fund, që pasi kanë tentuar me letërsinë, janë dorëzuar në dispozicion në pikat e grumbullimit të gazetarëve (dy-tri kafene tiranase), për të çuar para gazetarinë shqiptare me të vetmet mjete që njohin: opinionet e shefit, intervistat dhe “burimet e pakonfirmuara” apo “që s’duan të identifikohen”. Përgjithësisht të kaluar nga provinca përmes atmosferës perverse të konvikteve a shtëpive me qera (karakteristikë e këtyre viteve), kanë ndikuar në vulgarizimin e komunikimit masiv, duke imponuar përditë “thyerje tabushë” e një moral “tjetër”. Papërgjegjsia e rrogëzimi i fjalës, përzier me pushtetin e medias dhe të ndonjë “ajsbergu” shumë të përfolur, përbëjnë një koktej shpërthyes në një vend ekuilibresh si Shqipëria.  
(Shembujt e mësipërm në tituj, paragrafë, si edhe poezia janë marrë nga botime të një harku kohor prej gati një viti, të cilat munda  t’i disponoj. Një analizë  më e hollë e më përfshirëse e këtyre fenomeneve do të ishte jashtë mundësive të mija). 
Si një çështje të fundit do të prek tendencat për të  gjetur shkakun e të gjitha problemeve të Shqipërisë tek “incidenti” i islamizimit (të dhunshëm sipas mbështetësve të kësaj teorie) të shqiptarëve, dhe tendencën anti për të gjetur tek ky incident (paqësor kësaj here), mirësi të mëdha që kulmohen me ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar mes fqinjeve asimilues të fesë kristiane. 
Në zhvillim të idesë së parë kanë dalë më tepër liberalë e properëndimorë me bindje të ndryshme që mbajnë më tepër emra të traditës kristiane. Kurse teorinë e leverdisë kombëtare të islamizmit, e rrjedhimisht islamizimin paqësor të shqiptarëve e mbrojnë patriotë dhe nacionalistë (ndonjëri i deklaruar publikisht si ateist) me emra të traditës muslimane. Në aspektin shkencor, për çështje të islamizimit të shqiptarve, dhe ndikimet e shumëllojshme  të këtij procesi në rrjedhat historike, mund të mbështetesh në të gjitha procedimet që shkencat lejojnë, por vështrimet politike e të politizuara mbi këtë “incident” rrezikojnë të dalin pothuajse të gjitha nga tema. Po flitet (në çdo rast!) për religjion, për besim! Islamizimi i shqiptarve është thjesht një fakt i pandryshueshëm, i hershëm dhe i ri, që ka kaluar në shumë faza, dhe përcakton profil për Shqipërinë si edhe për një shumicë të shqiptarëve. Të cilët janë fizikisht tepër larg nga përgjegjsitë për islamizim të dhunshëm a paqësor, dhe sigurisht indiferentë (e plot mëshirë) ndaj njerëzve që besimet apo realitetet shpirtërore të tjerëve  i shohin si pengesë për t’u realizuar a identifikuar. Ku i dihet, mbase vërtetë mund të interpretohet si i dhunshëm, ndonjë moment nga procesi shekullor i islamizimit të shqiptarëve, por kjo do të binte në kundërshti jo vetëm  me ligjin kuranor “Nuk ka dhunë në fe”, por dhe me logjikën e ngjarjeve  e me tekste të shumta, që i gjen dhe në shqip. Nëse interpretohet si dhunë xhizja, taksa e mbrojtjes që jomuslimanët paguanin për të mos shërbyer në ushtrinë e një shteti islamik, kjo gjë nuk  islamizoi dot as kristianët e tjerë të Ballkanit, e as kristianët e Irakut, Palestinës, Libanit, Egjiptit etj, Që janë kristianë sot e kësaj dite dhe mund ta kenë paguar xhizen për mëse 1000-vjet. Edhe muslimanët paguajnë zekatin (kusht i fesë Islame), si kontribut për shoqërinë, kurse sot mund të themi se pagesa përbën një alternativë ndaj shërbimit ushtarak në shumë vende të zhvilluara. Bile sa për hollësi liria e besimit nën perandorinë Osmane bëri që p.sh. mirditorët katolikë të Shqipërisë, të mos paguanin xhizen, por të preferonin të kryenin shërbimet ushtarake për sulltanët; (kapedani i Mirditës, Lleshi i Zi ishte ai që vrau në luftimet përkrah turqve heroin e revolucionit grek Marko Boçari, edhe ky shqiptar). Në të njëjtin shekull kur kreu i Orthodoksisë fqinjëronte në të njëjtin qytet me sulltanin musliman që kishte pushtetin, në skajin tjetër të Europës, prisheshin xhami e sinagoga, dhe muslimanëve e hebrenjve nuk i lihej asnjë mundësi të ruanin besimin,veç vdekjes e arratisë. Por muslimanët nuk i fajësojnë fare spanjollet e sotëm. Mbështetësit e teorisë së “incidentit fatkeq” të islamizimit, bile në shembullin e Spanjës mund të gjejnë dhe pak ngushëllim: 800-vjet qytetërim islamik spanjoll, sot gjen vetëm në dy-tri shatërvanë apo kolonada e dorëshkrime që kanë shpëtuar nga masakrimi, e asgjë më. Me 600 apo 555-vjetët tanë ka ende shpresa për “riparime”. (Duam apo s’duam ta pranojmë, “diçka” po ndodh në Kosovë…).  
Më shqetëson fakti se në Shqipëri me çështjet publike të I?slamit merren jomuslimanë (besimtarë e ateistë), kurse me problemet e Kishës Autoqefale Orthodokse merren shumë muslimanë (të paktën në shtyp). Këta njerëz nuk e kuptojnë se nuk mund të merren dot me punë që nuk u përkasin? Në vend që të kontribuojnë kundër kaosit, të gjejnë individualitetin a komunitetin që vërtet i përkasin, e të punojnë për përsosjen e tij, kanë vendosur jashtë mundësisë njerëzore, të shpëtojnë Shqipërinë e më gjerë. (“Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e një populli, përderisa ata ta ndryshojnë vetveten” Kur’an, Sure  El-Rrad (Murmurima):11). Kjo vëretje vlen për t’i lidhur përmes keqkuptimit idhtarët “antiincident” me ata pro incidentit. Këta të fundit me mbështetjen e volitshme për shqipëtarët të islamizimit, si mbrojtës nga asimilimi, i japin rrugë përfundimit të natyrshëm, se shqiptarët e paskan ndërruar fenë nga inati i sllavit e i grekut pra duke dhunuar  veten. E kanë paraqitur Islamin si një “fe për shqiptarë”, duke harruar se edhe vetë kombet që na kërcënonin me asimilim, kanë muslimanët e vet.  Me idenë e leverdisë së religjionit nën Perandorinë Osmane, me po atë logjikë që u pranua, me po atë lehtësi duhet mohuar Islami, i cili sot s’na leverdis në Perandorinë Europiane. Përherë konceptet për lëvizje të tilla “strategjike” harrojnë se njeriu i shkretë ka shpirt, e besimi gjendet aty. Që Islami të kishte qenë plotësisht i volitshëm për kombin shqiptar, duhet të kishte prishur gjatë sundimit 600 vjeçar kishat shumë shekullore të Kosovës që serbët të mos kishin “dëshmi pronësie” për të cilat derdhin gjak në atë tokë, por Islami ndalon t’a fyesh  besimin e tjetrit, dhe jo më të vesh dorë mbi tempuj! Islami po të ishte i nacionalistëve, do të kishte ndryshuar emërvendet sllave “kudo nëpër atdhe”, por këto punë muslimanëve nuk u interesonin fare. Prandaj teoria e islamizimit për hir të ruajtjes së kombësisë është po aq fyese sa të tjerat, po aq jo   normale kur i konsideron njerëzit si ca gurë shahu.  
Përmbi gjithë këto abuzime, sulme, alarme për fondamentalizma, izolime dhe islamizime me dhunë a me konferencë të Shqipërisë, qëndron e zezë ana tjetër e gjysmëhënës. Korpusi i shqiptarve me përkatësi muslimane i nënshtrohet gati përditë një procesi të heshtur erozioni. Dhjetra mijë shqiptarët emigrantë të bukës në Greqi janë të detyruar të maskojnë apo ndërrojnë emrat dhe fenë për t’i shpëtuar diskriminimit. Dhjetëra organizata të mirëfinancuara fetare me qëllim të parë e mbase edhe të fundit prozelitizmin, veprojnë sidomos tek fëmijët. Projektet për qendra riaftësimi për të droguarit u besohen urdhërave fetarë, të cilat nuk besoj t’u ofrojnë mundësi zgjedhjeje mijëra “pacientëve” të tyre, në momentet kur gjendja e tyre fizike, shpirtërore e psiqike nuk i lejon të jenë të përgjegjshëm. Vetëm numri i “të ndërruarve” në emigracion gjatë këtyre 8-vjetëve të hapjes besoj se paraqet një rritje jo të natyrshme, krahasuar si raport me ndërrimet e fesë gjatë 8 apo edhe 80 vjetëve të parë të sundimit osman në Shqipëri. Kërkohet me ngulm të bësh pjesë diku tjetër, të dorëzosh fenë.  
Fe në shkëmbim të bukës, të Tokës së Premtuar (=Europës, si pasaportë, a si shantazh), fe për të mos qenë i dyshuar e i akuzuar, e i tallur, fe për të dalë nga “shenjestra”. 

* * * 

 Gjatë këtyre ditëve kur zgjasja këtë letër, koncepti im për të si edhe adresat e përfytyruara, ndryshuan shumë herë, midis tufave të gazetave me lajme çdo mëngjes e ndër bisedat me miq.  
 Këto ditë një njeri i panjohur përmes shtypit, “u arrestua e filloi hetimi për të”, sepse guxoi të protestonte i vetëm para ambasadës amerikane, kundër atyre që bombarduan pa pyetur njeri Afganistanin e Sudanin, kundër atyre ndaj të cilëve vetë presidenti Clinton ka protestuar kur ishte student. Kurse për të ndërhyrë kundër serbëve që po vrasin popullsinë civile, edhe këto ditë të Mëdhenjtë vazhduan të mos bien dakort. Këto ditë u njoftua edhe për dhjetë “islamikë”, të tjerë të rrezikshëm      (6 kosovarë midis tyre meritonin këtë emër) u arrestuan e iu gjetën armë të ftohta, në një Shqipëri të nxehtë ku populli është i armatosur edhe me mitralozë. Gjithsesi për fatin e tyre nuk u informua më tej, e gjithçka kaloi në një seancë ngritjesh supesh, hamendjesh e përgënjeshtrimesh nga një pjesë e shtypit, dhe nuk u duk se çdo gjë ishte aty ku duhej, veç dhjetë të përfolurve…  Gjithashtu në Elbasan  doli lajmi e po prej aty u kundërshtua se ishte kapur një grup me dy sauditë e një iranian; (në fakt mund t’i kenë kapur veç e veç se më kollaj bashkon Tom-in me Jerry-n se sauditët me iranianin). Këto ditë u premtua sërisht nga media për akte dhune të terroristëve islamikë, por me ç‘duket këto sërisht u shtynë për një kohë tjetër. Nëpër rrugë njerëzit me mjekrra, syri i shoqëron me kuriozitet, dhe nëpër në xhamitë e Tiranës besimtarët kthejnë përmbys ndonjë sixhade për të gjetur përgjuesit e përfolur nga shtypi. Vapa shërbeu si një dekor për ta “arabizuar” situatën edhe më tej. Por rrugëve megjithatë pati si përditë femra muslimane të mbuluara “kokë e këmbë” (dëshmitaret më tipike të një marrëveshjeje që njerëzia e ka harruar) që na privuan nga bukuria a shëmtia e tyre. (I harroj emrin përherë atij orientalistit që i cilëson muslimanët si “një demokraci murgjish të martuar”) Në autobuse e në stadium, njerëzit diskutonin për bomba, disa me humor, disa me njëfarë preokupimi. Këto ditë gjithashtu, në Shqipëri plasen tensione politike, dhe “islamikët” u kthyen herë në “aktorë” e herë në “detaj” të këtij tensioni. Ajo ç’ka ndodhur, nuk mund të riparohet (harrohet). Ashtu si edhe për AIDS, ende nuk ka ndonjë kurë shpëtimtare kundër psikozave të mbjella nga pushteti okult i mediave. Në trutë e shqiptarëve vështirë të çregjistohet “bomba” dhe “mjekrra”. Njerëzve iu imponua një rregull treshi i ri: Meqë në Shqipëri flitet kaq shumë për islamikët, po pati terror ? do ta kenë bërë ata…! 
 I nisur nga të gjitha këto dua t’i drejtohem me fjalë të qarta “njeriut të mendjes” që lexon këtë letër, i çdo përkatesie qoftë ai.  
 I kërkoj njerëzisht: 
 të përdorë gjithë autoritetin e tij a të punës së vet për t’i ndihmuar një normaliteti të tolerancës e respektit, të marrdhënieve e dialogut ndërkulturor në Shqipëri; 
 të verifikojë rastet që citoj më sipër (duke patur parasysh që edhe për periudhën njëvjeçare që paraqesin janë të paplota) dhe nëse vërteton fyerjet e gjuhën e dhunshme e provokimet ndaj besimtarëve muslimanë, të mbajë një qëndrim ndaj tyre, ose ndaj autorit të kësaj letre si një gënjeshtar; 
 të analizojë seriozisht fenomenin e terrorizmit islamik në Shqipëri, dhe nëse e gjen real, të bashkohet me ata që e luftojnë. Në të kundërt të përpiqet me mënyrat e veta të mundshme, për të minimizuar pasojat e këtij “terrorizmi” si koncept i njerëzve të thjeshtë të dhunuar nga propaganda. (Pyetje ndihmëse: “A janë vallë islamikët ata që interesohen t’i armiqësojnë njerëzit me fenë e tyre nëpërmjet terrorit, kur detyra e tyre e shenjtë është të thërrasin në fenë e tyre?”); 
 t’i konsiderojë orvatjet e kësaj letre si paralajmërim modest për një klimë të keqe, e parakërkuar dhe e parasajuar prej imponimit në publik të rreziqeve deri më tash të pavërtetueshme të terrorizmit islamik, me synim ndërsimin e opinionit kundër Islamit, kompleksimin e muslimanëve, provokimin e tyre; 
 të mendojë për t’i gjetur një zgjidhje këtij “ekuacioni të zgjidhur” (ku e panjohura është paragjykuar e propaganduar të jetë muslimani), ekuacion i cili mund të ofrohet kur të duash i pafrenueshëm p.sh. në ndonjë histori tjetër me dëmtim kishash; 
 të reagojë për parandalimin e tendencave të racizmit e ksenofobisë në Shqipëri; 
 të bashkëpunojë me individë apo organizma të interesuara për harmoninë e drejtësinë, në mbrojtje të grupeve e personave të diskriminuar apo të ndëshkuar pa të drejtë; 
 të promovojë në Shqipëri idenë e një qytetërimi të puqjes e jo të përplasjes, të një qytetërimi të të gjithëve, e jo të përjashtimit; 
 nëse klima e intolerancës dhe e fyrjeve ndaj muslimanëve do të vazhdojë në Shqipëri të miratojë hixhretin (shpërnguljen) si protestë ndaj një shoqërie të paedukuar të shkruesit të kësaj letre, në ndonjë vend pa të tilla fenomene, qoftë ky edhe vend me qytetarë të klasit të dytë, të cilët mund t’i bombardosh kur të duash, duke shkelur të gjitha ligjet ndërkombëtare; 


*
 Ervin HATIBI  
(shkruar në javën midis gushtit e shtatorit 1998)*

----------


## forum126

*Intervistë ekskluzive me analistin e njohur Abdi Baleta* 

24.03.2005 Nga: Abdi Baleta 


*Lëvizja: Si e komentoni situatën momentale në Shqipëri dhe në trojet shqiptare.*  

Baleta: Eshtë një situatë e ndërlikuar, e mjegullt dhe në shumë drejtime e papërcaktuar. Problemet shqiptare nuk po e bëjnë si duhet rrugën drejt zgjidhjeve të tyre, por po sillen rrotull në një rreth vicioz. Shqiptarët në përgjithësi kanë ndjesinë se po ecin përpara, në një kohë që më shumë i lodhin këmbët duke i lëvizur në vend. Shumë shqiptarë lundrojnë në njëfarë kënaqësie se janë bërë përparime në fushën e demokracisë në Shqipëri; se është bërë një përmbysje e madhe në të mirë të shqiptarëve në Kosovë pas ndërhyrjes së NATO-s në vitin 1999; se kanë fituar një sërë të drejtash kombëtare në Maqedoni dhe se ata tashmë janë vënë ë rrugën e integrimit europian. Këto ndryshime në jetën e shqiptarëve kanë ndodhur vërtetë. Në Shqipëri nuk ka më regjim të diktaturës komuniste, nuk ka më ekonomi të centralizuar tregu që vetëm i varfëronte. Në Kosovë ka një pushtet ndërkombëtar që i ka bërë shqiptarët të ndjehen të lirë. Në Maqedoni nuk ekziston më ajo shtypje si deri në vitin 2001, apo si atëherë kur ua rrafshonin muret avllive me buldozer ose u caktonin sa fëmijë duhej të lindnin, apo edhe burgosnin kryetarin shqiptar të bashkisë pse ishte ngritur flamuri shqiptar në Gostivar etj. 

Por ndryshimet pozitive në jetën kombëtare të shqiptarëve janë ende shumë mbrapa nga niveli e kufiri ku duhej të kishin arritur në fillim të shekullit XXI, në Europën që pretendon të bëhet e bashkuar. Shqiptarët vazhdojnë të përfaqësojnë një rast të veçantë, të jenë një komb me status sui generis në Europë dhe jo komb me jetë normale politike e shtetërore, sikurse gjithë kombet tjerë që do të përbëjnë Europën e Bashkuar. Pikërisht këtu qëndron ndryshimi i madh në jetën e shqiptarëve si bashkësi kombëtare dhe si pjesëtarë të një bashkësie të caktuar kombëtare.

Problemi thmelor për shqiptarët edhe pas ndryshimeve pozitive që kanë ndodhur në trojet etnike shqiptare në Ballkan, mbetet pikërisht e ardhmja e tyre e pasigurtë, e papërcaktuar; mbetet statusi i tyre i ndryshëm nga të tjerët, trajtimi i tyre i ndryshëm nga Europa e bota, si komb e vend për të cilin zbatohen kritere e standarte të veçanta, jo ato të përgjithëshmet si për kombet e vendet e tjera europiane. 

Ndërsa Europa për vete e vë theksin tek prirja drejt bashkimit, shqiptarëve u rekomandon dhe u imponon të kundërtën, pranimin dhe pajtimin me copëtimin e tyre të mëtejshëm kombëtar. Në kulmin e përpjekjeve për ndërtimin e Europës së Bashkuar u thellua, u përshpejtua dhe u mirëprit procesi i krijimit të një numri të madh shtetesh kombëtare nga kombe që bënin pjesë në shtete shumëkombëshe. Vetëm shqiptarëve u thuhet dhe u imponohet një proces i kundërt, procesi i copëtimit e dizintegrimit politik e shtetëror midis tyre më shumë se kurrë ndonjëherë gjatë historisë. Pra, në sytë e botës shqiptarët nuk janë komb si gjithë të tjerët. Edhe tek shumë shqiptarë po zë vend ideja fatkeqe se shqiptarët nuk kanë më nevojë të jenë e të bëhen komb si gjithë të tjerët, se shqiptarëve u mjafton shkrirja ballkanike dhe europiane për të qenë qytetarë dhe individë të kënaqur e të lumtur. 

Shqiptarët kanë rënë në dilemën e tyre më të madhe historike: të synojnë e të kërkojnë që të plotësojnë e përfundojnë edhe ata më vonë se gjithë të tjerët procesin e vetëpërsosjes kombëtare, duke krijuar një shtet të tyrin unitar kombëtar, apo të tejmodernizohen më parë se gjithë të tjerët dhe ta lënë pas krahëve këtë aspiratë e këtë kërkesë e të kthehen në komb eksperimental, që për hir të integrimeve ballkanike dhe europiane heq dorë nga ky zhvillim i natyrshëm dhe nga kjo e drejtë natyrore. Këtë dilemë shqiptarët nuk e kanë lehtë ta zgjidhin. Shumica e strukturave politike, partiake e pushtetore shqiptare, pjesa më e madhe e intelektualëve shqiptarë dhe segmente të tëra të opinionit të gjërë publik shqiptar shfaqin haptaz dëshirë e prirje për ta zgjidhur dilemën duke u hequr si më modernistët në Ballkan, duke pranuar përparësinë e integrimeve ballkanike dhe europiane mbi domosdoshmërinë e integrimit paraprak brenda kombëtar shqiptar. Kjo u duket si zgjidhja më e lehtë e dilemës. Por nuk ka asnjë garanci se është zgjidhja më e mirë, se një zgjidhje e tillë do të funksionojë në afat të afërt e të largët historik dhe se kjo zgjidhje nuk do të sjellë më shumë ngatërresa e telashe sesa rehati e dobi. 

Në takimin që patën këto ditë në Tiranë dy partiakë e pushtetarë të lartë shqiptarë, kryetari i PS dhe kryeministër i Shqipërisë, Fatos Nano dhe kryetari i BDI e partneri kryesor politik i pushtetarëve sllavomaqedonas, Ali Ahmeti, e shpallën si aspiratë kryesore e parësore të shqiptarëve jo integrimin brendashqiptar, por integrimin ballkanik, jo shuarjene kufijve brenda shqiptarë që i ndajnë shqiptarët në 6 njësi të ndryshme politiko-shtetërore në Ballkan, por shuarjen e kufijve midis gjithë shteteve të Ballkanit, sipas formulës së njohur të përdorur qysh para shumë vitesh nga Fatos Nano  një Ballkan pa kufij e pa mure ndarëse. Tani dëgjuam se këtë formulë të Nanos e paska njësoj për zemër edhe Ali Ahmeti. Madje në deklarimet e Ahmetit dalluam një nuancë dhe më të fortë, se Ballkani duhet të integrohet në Europë si Ballkan pa kufij. Kështu Ahmeti në Tiranë u tregua integrims më fondamentalist dhe më i thekur se vetë baballarët e idesë së integrimit europian. 

Formula e Europës, siç u vulos në takimin e nivelit të lartë në Nisë, Francë para disa vitesh, është Europë e bashkuar e kombeve, jo Europë e bashkuar e qytetarëve. Kurse nga ato që dëgjuam e lexuam në mediat dhe në shtypin e Tiranës më 22 dhe 23 shkurt 2005 del që Ali Ahmerti dhe BDI kanë përqafuar variantin e Europës së qytetarëve, përderisa integrimin e shqiptarëve në Europë nuk e vështrojnë më si integrim të kombi shqiptar, por si integrim ballkanasish të bashkuar, pra si integrim qytetarësh ballkanas. Ka një ndryshim thelbësor kur përzgjedh njërën ose tjetrën formulë sipas së cilës kërkon ti integrosh shqiptarët në Europë, si pjesëtarë të kombit shqiptar, apo thjesht si banorë të një nënrajoni europian, Ballkanik. 

Pra, janë politikanët e sotëm shqiptarë që kanë rolet kryesore në skenën politike në Shqipëri e në Maqedoni që paraqesin idera ( fantastike dhe iluzive) për bashkime ballkanike shumë më të ngushta se ato që kanë dështuar gjatë 200 viteve të fundit për federata e konfederata shtete e kombesh në Ballkan, që dështuan vajtueshëm edhe në rastin e që kujtohej më i suksesshmi, në rastin e Republikës Socialiste Federative të Jugosllavisë, e cila për më tepër mburret se kishte rregulluar në mënyrë të përkryer marrëdhëniet ndërnacionale e ndëretnike sipas politikës e filozofisë së bashkim vllaznimit e rregullimeve shtetërore avnojiste-titiste. 

Kështu, në kohën e dizintegrimeve të mëdha ballkanike dhe europiane , krijimit të një numri shumë të madh shtetesh të reja në një kohë shumë të shkurtër dhe të ndërtimit të një Europe të bashkuar mbi baza shtetesh kombëtarë shqiptarëve u propozohet dhe u imponohet nga politikat e huaja dhe politikanët e tyre një kthim në modele mesjetare të përfshirjes në struktura mbinacionale të ndarë në shumë principata, u imponohet një copëzim i arealit gjeopolitik dhe i mdjedisit njerëzor shqiptar në feude e principata të veçanta. 

Ky feudizim apo principatëzim që politikanët shqiptarë po e shohin si më të lehtin për tu bërë dhe më të këndshmin për ambiciet e tyre politike karrieriste, ky bajraktarizëm modern mendoj se shkakton turbullirën më të madhe në mendimin politik dhe në sjelljet politike të shqiptarëve, i shmang shqiptarët nga rruga kryesore në të cilën duhet të ecin deri në çastin kur të jenë bërë të barabartë e të ngjashëm me të tjerët , deri në zgjidhjen e çështjes së tyre kombëtare që ka mbetur pezull, as në qiell as në tokë. 

Fatkeqësisht shqiparët po bombardohen nga një propagandë e egër për ti bërë të urrejnë pikërisht atë që duhet të duan më shumë, atë për të cilën kanë nevojë më shumë , nacionalizmin, si mendim, si veprim e organizim politik që shpreh, mbron e realizon më mirë të drejtat dhe aspiratat e tyre. Nga Ali Ahmeti dëgjuam në ekranet televizive të Tiranës më 23 shkurt 2005 se ai dhe kolegu e konkurenti i tij partiak shqiptar në Maqedoni, Arbër Xhaferri, pakan rënë në ujdi midis tyre që në veprimtaritë politike të rregullojnë të folmen, të mos përdorin gjuhë nacionaliste. Të bëjnë ujdira të tilla midis tyre partiakët serbë, grekë, apo maqedonas të cilët kanë krijuar vazhdimisht shqetësime të mëdha me veprimet dhe me retorikat e tyre ultranacionaliste mund të kishte kuptim dhe të pritej si shenjë mençurimi politik në pajtim me frymën e re në Europë. Por kur ujdira të tilla i bëjnë politikanë e partiakë shqiptarë që ende nuk kanë bërë as minimumin për të mësuar e përdorur një gjuhë të qartë nacionaliste, pa kurrfarë dëmi për të tjerët, është pa vend dhe turbulluese në mendimin e veprimin politik të shqiptarëve. 

Në Shqipëri çoroditja e mendimit politik e intelektual kombëtar ka prodhuar tashmë rrjedhoja shumë të dëmshme në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Ekonomikisht Shqipëria është një shtojcë e ekonomive të vendeve të tjera, sidomos asaj greke. Deri ekonomia e mjerë e një shteti si Maqedonia gjen mundësira për të bërë njëfarë thithje ekonomike në Shqipëri. Sistemi politik në Shqipëri gjatë periudhës së quajtur tranzicion nga diktatura komuniste në demokraci që po vazhdon si shumë gjatë, 15 vite, ka degraduar nga viti në vit. Arsyeja kryesore është se mjediset e forcat politike shqiptare largimin nga komunizmi e interpretuan si përligjie të një rrumpalle integrimesh me fjalë, jo si ndërtim dhe përforcim i kujdesshëm i një ndërtese shtetërore komëbtare shqiptare. Politika që bëhet tani në Shqipëri nuk ngjall kurrfarë entuziazmi tek shqiptarët. Ajo pezmaton ata që duan vendin e kombin dhe u jep shkas të mallkojnë e përdhosin atyre që nuk çajnë fort kokën për komb e shtet kombëtar. Forcat politike dhe politikanët që veprojnë në Shqipëri gjatë 15 viteve të fundit janë tejkonsumuar dhe nuk ngjallin më as besim, as shpresë se diçka mund ta bëjnë ndryshe. Më shumë simptomat e kësaj sëmundje të rëndë po shfaqen tani që fillon fushata e farsës së zgjedhjeve për parlamentin e qeverinë e katër viteve të ardhëshme. Duke qenë të paaftë për të konceptuar problemet shqiptare në një frymë thellësisht shqiptare, për tu ballafaquar me hallet e vërteta të shqiptarëve dhe për ta bërë Shqipërinë një partnere modeste e jo një shegerte të përbuzur si deri tani të politikave të huaja, politikanët e intelektualët shqiptarë në përgjithësi kanë zgjedhur rrugën e gabuar të theksimit të proceseve integruese të Shqipërisë e të shqiptarëve në Ballkan dhe në Europë. 

Prandaj, mua më duket se situata e përgjithëshme në Shqipëri e në trojet shqiptare paraqitet mjaft e zymtë, e ngarkuar me re që mund të na sjellin edhe më shi e breshër të padëshiruar. E di që pesimizmi nuk është i mirë, sidomos për publikun e gjërë që kërkon fjalë shprese e mobilizimi. Por edhe ta perceptosh realitetin vetëm sipas dëshirave nuk fiton gjë, madje mund të humbasësh më shumë se kur të zë trishtimi. 

*Lëvizja: Siç dihet ju jeni një analist i njohur i trevave shqiptare dhe shkruani rregullisht për revistën Bota Sot. Si e shihni zgjidhjen problemit kosovar, siç dihet shumë flitet për pavarësinë e Kosovës. A mendoni se do të realizohet sivjet pavarësia e Kosovës?*  

Baleta:Me situatën që është krijuar në Kosovë pas vitit 1999 krijohet përshtypja sikur ky problem është bërë i lehtë për tu zgjidhur, madje sikur në fakt ai është zgjidhur, sepse nuk mund të ketë më kthim mbrapa dhe mbetet vetëm që bota të pranojë e të njohë realitetin. Po të ishte fjala për një rajon tjetër të botës, për një komb tjetër në botë, mbase mund të thonim se është punë e lehtë. Por në rastin e shqiptarëve dhe për një problem të pazgjidhur në Ballkan nuk duhet menduar se zgjidhja është kaq e lehtë dhe e afërt, edhe pse NATO ka bërë atë që nuk e ka bërë kurrë në historinë e saj, ka bërë një luftë për të shpëtuar popullin shqiptar në Kosovë nga genocidi dhe spastrimi etnik të ndërmarrë nga Serbia. 

Ajo që u bë para pak kohësh me njohjen ndërkombëtare të pavarësimit të Timorit Lindor nga Indonezia, po del që është më e vështirë për bashkësinë ndërkombëtare ta bëjë në Kosovë. Sëpari duhet pasur parasysh se fjala është për zonën e Ballkanit, që gjatë gjithë historisë ka qenë syri i ciklonit të përleshjeve të mëdha ndërkombëtare dhe i tillë mbetet ende ky rajon. Eshtë fjala për një pjesë të kombit shqiptar ndaj të cilit politikat europiane e diplomacitë e vendeve që kanë diktuar e trazuar zhvillimet në Ballkan ende nuk janë të gatëshme të ndreqin si duhet padrejtësitë e mëdha që kanë shkaktuar në këtë rajon paraardhësit e tyre dhe ato vetë tani vonë. Serbia vazhdon të tregojë një kryeneçësi të skajshme për ta bërë sa më të vështirë zgjidhjen e problemit të Kosovës. Miqtë e Serbisë , sidomos blloku ruso-franko-grek do të bëjnë deri në fund maksimumin e përpjekjeve për të siguruar maksimumin e mundëshëm të pranisë serbe në Kosovë dhe të varësisë së Kosovës nga Serbia. 

Ata që tregojnë njëfarë prirje për të gjetur sa më parë zgjidhjen e drejtë e të qëndrueshme, ende nuk e perceptojnë problemin e Kosovës në gjithë përmasën e drejtësisë dhe nuk kanë ende vendosmërinë për të kërkuar zgjidhjen përfundimtare. Edhe ata që po flasin më hapur e më shpesh kohët e fundit se Kosova duhet të shkojë drejt pavarësisë nuk kanë konceptim të njëjtë për pavarësinë e Kosovës, përsëri kanë në mendje një pavarësi sui generis, e veçantë vetëm për rastin e Kosovës që herë e emërtojnë  pavarësi e kushtëzuar, herë pavarësi europiane. Në përgjithësi të gjithë ata që flasin për zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës, për një status përfundimtar të saj nuk kanë modele të qarta në kokë, ose fshehin projektet e tyre që nuk çojnë në një pavarësim të vërtetë të Kosovës. Në rastin e Kosovës po luhet më shumë se në çdo rast tjetër të zgjidhjes së një çështje nacionale me terminologjinë e mjegulluar, formulat amorfe, projektet e papërcaktuar, skemat e ndërlikuara. 

Shqiptarët natyrisht kanë mjaft arsye të jenë shumë të entuziazmuar nga ndryshimet në Kosovë. Shqiptarët kanë detyrimin njerëzor të jenë tejet mirënjohës ndaj atyre ndërkombëtarëve, në radhë të parë ndaj amerikanëve, që i mundësuan këto ndryshime. Por nuk duhet kurrsesi të humbasin as sensin e realizmit, as ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë për të vazhduar qëndresën e luftën e tyre për të çuar zhvillimet deri në fundin e tyre logjik. Kur vjen puna tek zgjidhja e vërtetë e problemit nuk duhet të mbeten në gjysmë të rrugës, nuk duhet të lëkunden në parashtrimin e realizimine kërkesave të tyre. Problemi i parë më duket se është të qartësojmë për vete se çfarë kuptojmë me pavarësi të Kosovës dhe ti themi botës se kur mund të bindemi se Kosova u bë e pavarur. 

Duhet të shqetësohemi shumë për atë që kemi dëgjuar të flitet, për pavarësinë e kushtëzuar ( ose europiane) të Kosvës. Kushtëzimet mund të jenë të tilla që pavarësia të rezultojë fiktive dhe të jetë shumë denigruese. Pavarësia ose është ose nuk është pavarësi. 

Europa në përgjithësi nuk është treguar e gatëshme të mirëkuptojë dhe të mbështesë kërkesën e shqiptarëve për pavarësi reale. Madje deri tani shumë shtete europiane dhe diplomacia e BE janë treguar të etëshme të marrin në dorë çështjen e Kosovës për të mënjanuar rolin vendimtar të SHBA-së në vendimarrjen përfundimtare. Edhe tani që koha po mbaron e një vendim duhet marrë Europa nuk tregon gatishmëri të veprojë me arsye. Në mbledhjen e fundit të ministrave të jashtëm të Bashkimit Europian u përdor formula nuk ka më kuptim që Kosova të kthehet në gjendjen e vitit 1999. 

Entuziastët shqiptarë për çdo formulë që përdor Europa mund të kërcejnë nga gëzimi se ja dhe Europa që e kemi menduar si më të anuarën nga Serbia po kupton se nuk mund të bëhet kthim mbrapa. Pikërisht kjo formulë duhet të na shqetësojë. Në vitin 1999 në Kosovë kishte luftë, genocid serb, spastrim etnik serb. BE kurrsesi nuk duhet të marrë këtë gjendje si sistem referimi. Pse nuk thotë BE-ja se nuk mund të ketë më kthim mbrapa në gjendjen e vitit 1974, as në ato tekstet e marrëveshjes së Rambujesë?. Sepse diplomacia europiane ende nuk ka braktisur planet që shqiptarëve në Kosovë tu imponojë një status si ai i vitit 1974 në Jugosllavi, ose tekstet e Rambujesë, apo madje dhe autonominë që u imponoi Milosheviçi. 

Shqiptarët shpresojnë shumë në mbështetjen e SHBA për të parë të realizuar pavarësinë e Kosovës. Por SHBA ka shumë nevojë tani të marrë me të mirë Europën e Rusinë për shkak se politika amerikane është zhytur thellë në batakun që ka krijuar vetë në Lindjen e Mesme. 

Jam më shumë i prirur të mos besoj se viti 2005 do të jetë viti i realizimit të pavarësisë së vërtetë të Kosovës. Mund të ndodhë që drejtuesit e politikës shqiptare të pranojnë nën emrin e pavarësisë së kushtëzuar një zgjidhje hibride që gjithë palët ta interpretojnë sipas qejfit të tyre si fitore. Por kjo nuk do të jetë pavarësia e vërtetë për Kosovën. E keqja është se problemi i Kosovës tani është ndërkombëtarizuar shumë më tepër sesa na duhej. Pak dekada më parë ëndrra e shqiptarëve ishte që bota të fillonte të merrte vesh se kishte një problem të Kosovës (një problem të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi, jo të Kosovës së ngushtë administrative), se kishte një popull që lëngonte nën pushtim, nën robëri. Demonstratat e Prishtinës në vitin 1981 e bënë një të çarë edhe në diplomacisnë ndërkombëtare e në opinionin botëror. Qysh kur u shpërbë Jugosllavia problemi themelor i politikës së Kosovës (tashmë në kuptim të ngushte administrativ) ka qenë si të ndërkombëtarizohet ky problem. Në Konferencën e Londrës për likuidimin e Jugosllavisë së falimentuar megjithatë problemi i Kosovës u la anash, as nuk u përmend. Po kështu ndodhi në Dejton në vitin 1995. Më në fund problemi i Kosovës u ndërkombëtarizua. Kontributin më të madh për këtë ndërkombëtarizim e dha UÇK-ja me luftën e vet. Por menjëherë ky ndërkombëtarizim u bë me tepri në rrafshin politik e diplomatik. Me Kosovën filluan të merren të gjithë, ata që u takonte të merreshin dhe ata që nuk kishin punë fare, ata që mund të ndihmonin për të zgjidhur problemin dhe ata që veç pengesa mund të krijonin. Filluan të merren gjithë mekanizmat europiane, shumë shtete të Europës, Amerika, Grupi i Kontaktit për ish Jugosllavinë, NATO pastaj OKB e Këshilli i Sigurimit, Grupi Ndërkombëtar i Krizave dhe organizma e institucione politiko-diplomatike e jo qeveritare ndërkombëtare etj. Sikur të mos mjaftonin këto palë bëhen vazhdimisht propozime për mekanizma të reja , siKonferenca e vendeve kufitare, Konferenca e vendeve të Europës Jug-lindore e Qendrore. Në këto propozimet e fundit këmbëngulin sidomos diplomacitë ruse, greke , serbe e austriake. Greqia kërkon më me këmbëngulje se Shqipëria të drejtën për të luajtur një rol ndikues në zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës. 

Ky lloj ndërkombëtarizimi tani vepron në të kundërt me rrymën dhe me përpjekjet e domosdoshme ndërkombëtare për të zgjidhur çështjen e Kosovës. Janë shtuar shumë arsyet e mosarsyet e vendeve të ndryshme për të futur hundët në zgjidhjen e problemit të Kosovës. Kosova tani po shihet deri në rajonet më të largëta të botës si një eksperiment ndërkombëtar që nuk është bërë ndonjëherë, si rajon ku të gjitha mekanizmat që duhet të ketë një shtet krijohen me përfaqësues të të gjitha racave, kulturave, qytetërimeve, sistemeve , regjimeve. Të gjithë po hapin sytë si do të shkojë ky eksperiment, si mund të kapërcehet faza e zhvillimit shtetëror në jetën e një kombi për ta kthyer këtë komb në shoqëri multietnike dhe për ta zhytur në një çorbë të re në kazanin e madh të Europës së bashkuar. 

Të gjithë po hapin sytë të shohin sesa do të funksionojë eksperimenti që një komb të zvetënohet në këtë mënyrë dhe të bëhet shoqëri multietnike, që një vend ku jeton një komb i caktuar e disa minoritete të tjera të përfundojë në një shtet qytetarësh, pa jetuar kurrë në shtetine e vet kombëtar. Pra, në Kosovë duan të bëjnë eksperimentin se si bashkësia kombëtare e formuar historikisht detyrohet nën trysninë e ndërhyrjen ndërkombëtare të marrë një fizionomi të re të bashkësisë së individëve që janë vetëm qytetarë, jo më edhe kombas. Këtë eksperiment duan ta shtrijnë në gjithë hapësirën gjeo-etnike e njerëzore në Ballkan. Prandaj synohet dhe prishja e asaj kompaktësie shqiptare që ka ekzistuar në kohën e ish-Jugosllavisë, duke veçuar shqiptarët e Luginës së Preshevës, të Malit të Zi, të Sanxhakut e sidomos duke prishur lidhjen midis Kosovës e Pollogut dhe krahinave të tjera etnikisht shqiptare në Maqedoni. Prandaj synohet që edhe në Shqipërinë londineze (administrative) të prishet kompaktësia që ka ekzistuar duke propozuar lloj-lloj kantonizimesh mbi baza dialektore, krahinore e deri fetare ( katolike). Ditët e fundit dëgjuam dhe një suedez të zgjuar që kishte ardhur në Tiranë të na sugjeronte kantonizim mbi baza sociale, duke krijuar një njësi më vete me të varfrit e Shqipërisë Veriore. Puna është që shqiptarët të mos shkojnë drejt bashkimit kombëtar, të mos aspirojnë për bashkim kombëtar, të nxjerrin nga kujtesa se kanë qenë komb dhe të pranojnë tjetërsime për të kaluar në ballkanas e europianë. Këtë eksperiment ua imponojnë vetëm shqiptarëve, jo popujve e vendeve të tjera të Ballkanit. 

Prandaj edhe sikur Kosova të fitojë njëfarë statusi që shqiptarët për pragmatizëm do ta pranojnë si pavarësi kjo nuk mund të quhet zgjidhje përfundimtare e çështjes së Kosovës. Zgjidhja e kësaj çështje bëhet vetëm në kuadër të bashkimit kombëtar shqiptar. Natyrisht kjo është gjuhë nacionaliste dhe nuk e pranojnë politikanët që politikën e bëjnë duke folur shqipe ballkanase, ose shqipe europiane, sikurse u mburr dikur Fatos Nano se kishte folur me Milosheviçin gjatë takimit kokë më kokë në Kretë në fund të vitit 1997. Prandaj, mbetem shumë skeptik lidhur me entuziazmin që shprehet se këtë vit 2005 do të bëhet pavarësia e Kosoëvs. 

*Lëvizja: Si i komentoni këto akuza që vinë nga Haga në lidhje me burgosjet e ish-pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së ku faktikisht barazohet viktima me agresorin, në kohën e fundit flitet edhe për akt-akuzë kundër z. Ramush Haradinajt?*  

Baleta:Pyetja juaj e ka përgjigjen e saktë brenda : barazohet viktima me agresorin. Do të thotë barazohet viktima me kriminelin, i vrari me vrasësin kriminel. Kjo është padrejtësia më cinike që mund të bëhet, sidomos kur bëhet në emër të dhënies së drejtësisë dhe për më tepër kur bëhet në emër të dhënies së drejtësisë në nivel ndërkombëtar. 

Është një turp për drejtësinë ndërkombëtare që pranë xhelatëve serbë, pranë atyre që bënë për 10 vite luftra agresive në Ballkan, që dogjën e poqën në Kosovë për të bërë genocid, të ulen dhe disa përfaqësues të luftëtarëve shqiptarë për liri. Me këtë veprim Gjykata e Hagës fshin kufirin midis krimit dhe vetëmbrojtjes, midis agresionit dhe mbrojtjes kolektive ose individuale nga agresioni, midis genocidit dhe përpjekjeve për të shpëtuar nga genocidi. Eshtë e pakonceptueshme se si mund të fshihen kufij të tillë, si mund të mos mbahet parasyshë dallimi midis një lufte të drejtë dhe të padrejtë. Një luftë çlirimtare nuk mund të barazohet kurrë me një luftë agresive, pushtuese, grabitqare. 

Duke ulur në bangon e të akuzuarve luftëtarë shqitarë Gjykata e Hagës praktikisht po ndëshkon UÇK-në, po ndëshkon popullin e Kosoëvs pse u ngrit në luftë për vetëmbrojtje dhe për liri. Është një lloj hakmarrje që u bën qejfin agresorëve serbë, që u jep atyre rast të përligjin krimet e tyre. Eshtë një paralajmërim për të gjithë ata që guxojnë të marrin armët për liri se do të akuzohen për krime lufte njësoj si agresorët e robëruesit e tyre. 

Në këtë aspekt vetëm drejtësi nuk mund të ketë në veprimin e Gjykatës së Hagës. Me këtë qëndrim kjo Gjykatë është larguar nga qëllimet fisnike juridike e politike për të cilat u krijua dhe funksionoi. Roli i saj po degradon. Por në të njëjtën kohë po degradon funksioni i drejtësisë ndërkombëtare. Nëse ecet në këtë rrugë arsyetimi e veprimi, siç po bëhet në Hagë me luftëtarët e UÇK-së, atëherë bashkë me nazistët në gjyqin e Nurenbergut duhej të gjykoheshin edhe gjeneralë rusë, amerikanë, anglezë, sepse kishin urdhëruar bombardimet mbi Drezden e Berlin, kishin vrarë ushtarë gjermanë, kishin vrarë edhe dezertorë rusë, amerikanë, edhe spiunë e të tjerë. Atëherë duhen gjykuar edhe pilotët e NATO-s që bombarduan gabimisht një karvan qerresh të refugjatëve shqiptarë. Duhen gjykuar edhe ushtarakët amerikanë për bombardimin e Faluxhas e për veprime të tjera në Irak etj, etj. 

Në këto rrethana shqiptarët duhet të qëndrojnë pa ngurrim e pa përjashtim përkrah atyre luftëtarëve të UÇK-së që janë dërguar në Hagë. Kam mendimin se Jakup Krasniqi që ishte dëshmitar i thirrur me detyrim para Gjykatës kishte të drejtë në ato shpjegime që dha dhe shpjegoi qartë si ka qenë e si është puna. Është i pamoralshëm qëndrimi i atyre politikanëve , gazetarëve shqiptarë që mundohen të gjejnë bishtra për të justifikuar thirrjen si të pandehur në Hagë të luftëtarëve të UÇK-së, ose për ta kapërcyer këtë gjë në heshtje gjoja për të mos u ndeshur me bamirësit ndërkombëtarë. Nëse në UÇK ka pasur luftëtarë që kanë kryer veprime që nuk duhej ti kryenin midis shqiptarëve këto janë gjëra që duhet ti gjykojnë sipas ligjit e traditës e ti venë në vend si është më mirë shqiptarët, jo të kthehen në krime ndërkombëtare. 

Përsa i përket rastit të zotëri Haradinajt, që tani është kryeministër i Kosovës, parimisht mund të them se ishte një gjest fyes për luftën e shqiptarëve dhe një absurditet. Kur të mos kishte mbetur më ushtarak, polic e paramilitar serb pa kaluar në Gjykatën e Hagës atëherë duhej të kujtohej prokuroria e kësaj Gjykate të fliste për rastin Haradinaj. Mendoj se përfolja e z. Haradinaj si i akuzuar i mundëshëm para Gjykatës së Hagës ka pasur më shumë prapaskenë politike, për të cilën e kam vështirë të hamendësoj publikisht pa ditur fakte. Ka qenë presion. A ishte ky presion që Haradinaj të mos pranonte postin , apo ishte presion që të mbante sjellje të caktuar pasi të pranonte postin nuk e them dot. 

*Lëvizja: Meqenëse ju njiheni edhe si një intelektual që ka respket për Islamin, lexuesve u intereson cili është mendimi juaj për Islamin.*  

Baleta:Dua ta nis shpjegimin tim në këtë pikë nga një thënie të Nënë Terezës që unë e kam pas lexuar shumë vite përpara në një reviste të përjavëshme ruse Za Rubjezhom që thotë  I respketoj të gjitha fetë, por jam e dashuruar me fenë time. Njeriu kështu duhet të veprojë nëse ka dëshirë të jetë besimtar i mirë, edhe në qoftë se nuk është praktikues i riteve apo gjithë detyrimeve fetare. Unë vetë nuk jam praktikues i fesë, por besimtar. Besimin fetar njeriu e trashëgon nga prindërit, por edhe mund ta ndërrojë. Unë besimin fetar e kam trashëguar nga prindërit dhe i jam përkushtuar aq sa mund ti përkushtohet njeriu që rritet dhe edukohet në kushtet e një ateizmi të imponuar me egërsi nga politika shtetërore. 

E respektoj Islamin jo vetëm sepse është feja prindërore e trashëguar, jo vetëm se është feja më e pranueshme për ndjesitë e gjykimet e mia, por edhe sepse mendoj që është feja e cila i ka sjellë të mirat më të mëdha kombit shqiptar. Për këtë arsyen e tretë më është dashur të bëj polemika e replika të shumta gjatë 15 viteve të fundit në gazeta, ekrane televizive, tubime publike. Mund të kujtoj se më konkretisht këtë veprimtari e kam nisur me një intervistë që u botua nga Hëna e re  në Shkup në shkurt të vitit 1992. Qysh prej asa kohe kam qenë i detyruar të bëj shkrime të shumta polemizuese, sidomos me një numër klerikësh, intelektualësh dhe gazetarësh katolikocentristë në Shqipëri e Kosovë dhe pasues të priftit grek Janullatos që ka uzurpuar kryesinë e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. 

Për të sqaruar më mirë lexuesit tuaj më duhet të përmend se ka 15 vite që sulmohem ashpër në shtypine Shqipërisë si fondamentalist islamik,  si mik i Bin Ladenit qysh nga viti 1982, si agjent i Ajatollahëve të Iranit dhe si përfaqësues i talibanëve të Afganistanit në Shqipëri. Është botuar në Tiranë në vitin 2001 një libër i tërë me qindra shpifje, fyerje e falsifikime me titullin Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar. Baleta e Feraj. Ky ballfaqim ndodh për shkak se në shkrimet e mia jam përpjekur të mbroj politikisht Islamin, kam theksuar se islamizimi për shqiptarët ka qenë shpëtimtar për ruajtjen e kombësisë së tyre. Pra, angazhimi im në debatet për mirësinë e rëndësinë e Islamit për njerëzimin e sidomos për shqiptarët është tërësisht në fushën e trajtimit politik të problemit, duke qenë i bindur se islami në Shqipëri dhe midis shqiptarëve në përgjithësi duhet mbrojtur në radhë të parë në frontin e luftës politike, sepse edhe sulmet më të dendura e më të rrepta i bëhen në rrugë politike, me mjete politike dhe për qëllime politike. 

Bindja ime është se Islami si fe e përparuar, si më e reja nga fetë e mëdha monoteiste, është më i përshtatshmi për shqiptarët. Bashkohem me mendimet e shumë dijetarëve, duke përfshirë edhe arvanitasin e Greqisë, Aristidh Kolia, se Islami është feja më e përshtatshme për karakterin e natyrën e shqiptarit. Kam bindjen, të cilën e mbroj fort në polemika, se përveç arsyeve të tjera, shqiptarët e pranuan dhe e përqafuan masivisht Islamin në një kohë të caktuar edhe për tu dalluar sa më shumë nga kombet fqinj ortodoksë që donin ti asimilonin nëpërmjet fesë, sidomos në zonat periferike të trojeve etnike shqiptare. Kam bindjen se islamizmi shpëtoi kombin shqiptar, se islamizmi është tipar thelbësor, gur themeli i krijimitdhe i ruajtjes së fizionomisë kombëtare të shqiptarëve, nuk është thjesht besim individual, punë lutjesh, por edhe kapital politik. Kam bindjen se në ndryshim nga dy besimet tjera, katolicizmi e ortodoksia që janë përplasur midis tyre në trojet shqiptare dhe kanë ndikuar edhe një krijim ferkimesh, Islami ka luajtur rol të përbashkuesit fetar të shqiptarëve. Mendoj se ky funksion e ky rol i fesë islame në trojet etnike shqiptare është i dobishëm dhe i domosdoshëm edhe sot. Islami ka ndihmuar shumë në trojet etnike shqiptare që mbetën nën sllavët për të ruajtur identitetin e tyre, për të penguar përpjekjen për asimilim të pushtuesve. Më e dukshme për mendimin tim kjo dukuri është në Maqedoni. 

Sot po bëhet një luftë e ashpër për ta shpërfytyruar e dobësuar Islamin në trojet shqiptare. Trumbetohet shumë parrulla se shqiptarët duhet të lajnë mëkatin historik të kthimit në myslimanizëm dhe ky kthim i largoi nga Europa, nga Perëndimi, i la të prapambetur, të paditur, i bëri të përbuzur për europianët që u hakmorën duke i copëtuar shqiptarët pas shembjes së Perandorisë Osmane. Këtë tezë e ka hedhur qysh herët Ismail Kadareja. Por na ka rënë në sy se edhe intelektualë e politikanë të zëshëm në Maqedoni si Arbër Xhaferri janë shumë të vendosut të përhapin midis shqiptarëve teza si të Kadaresë, të bëjnë propagandë frikësuese se nuk shkohet në Europë duke respektuar traditat shqiptare të ndikuar nga besimi islam. Na është dashur të polemizojmë edhe me shkrime politiko-filozofike në frymë antimyslimane të botuara nga Arbër Xhaferri në shtypin e Tiranës. 

Kërkohet një kthim masiv, deri me metoda administrative, të myslimanëve shqiptarë në katolikë e ortodoksë me arsyetimin frikësues se përndryshe Europa e Amerika nuk do ti duan e ti durojnë shqiptarët si komb me fe myslimane në Ballkan. Në Shqipëri bëhet një veprimtari shumë agresive e dinake prozelitiste. Kohët e fundit Vatikani njoftoi se tashmë numri i katolikëve paska arritur në 550 000 dhe 38% e tyre janë myslimanë të konvertuar rishtas në katolikë. Pra, e drejta e individit të ndërrojë fenë është keqpërdorur për fushata masive konvertimi. Në Shqipëri dalin gazeta e botime që bëjnë haptazi thirrje për rikonkuistë katolike si në Spanjën e para 5 shekujve. 

Nuk është e lehtë të demaskohen këto fushata, sepse ata që i bëjnë kanë mjete të fuqishme financiare e politike, mbështeten nga mekanizma të shumat e me përvojë fetare e agjenturore nga jashtë. Kurse ne që u kundërvihemi kemi mundësi shumë të kufizuara, bëjmë përpjekje individuale dhe pengohemi e bojkotohemi nga mjetet e propagandës. 

*Lëvizja: A lexon Abdi Baleta literaturë islame, cilët libra , nga cilët autorë.*  

Baleta:Unë lexoj kryesisht literaturë për Islamin, jo literaturë islame, sepse nuk kam përgatitje të mëhershme teologjike, nuk kam as kohë për ti kushtuar kësaj literature, sepse jam i përfshirë në një veprimtari të dendur publicistike me natyrë politike e diplomatike, sipas profesionit tim. Kam studiuar për diplomaci e drejtësi. Kam punuar në fushën e diplomacisë e të jurisprudencës. Jam marrë dhe merrem me politikë e publicistikë politike për problemet aktuale. Deri në fillim të viteve 1990 literatura islame, si literatura fetare në përgjithësi, ka qenë e ndaluar në Shqipëri. Natyrisht përpiqem të lexoj diçka nga literatura islame, por në mënyrë sporadike. Me që doni të dini diçka konkrete po përmend se kam lexuar libra e broshura të ndryshme që janë botuar në gjuhën shqipe në Maqedoni, Kosovë, Shqipëri siHistoria e filozofisë islame nga Anri Korben, Islami ndërmjet Lindjes e Perëndimit nga Alija Izetbegoviç, Muhamedi pishtar ndriçues nga Bashkim Aliu, libra nga Jusuf Kardavi, nga Ali Sheriati etj. Më kanë shërbyer shumë shkrimet e historianit Muhamet Pirraku, të Nexhat Ibrahimit, Mexhit Yvejsit e të tjerëve nga Kosova; të Ismail Bardhit nga Maqedonia; shkrime të mëhershme nga Hafiz Ali Korça e klerikë të tjerë në Shqipëri. Më ka tërhequr shumë vëmendjen një punim me titull Shtatzania e një mashtrimi nga Avdi Berisha në Kosovë. Ka plot libra për të përmendur. 

Por unë nuk mund të them se kam arritur të futem në studim të një literature të mirëfilltë teologjike islame. Më tepër kam plotësuar disi boshllëqet nga e kaluara për të mundur të bëj polemikat politike në mbrojtje të rolit e të rëndësisë së Islamit politik nga këndvështrimi i ballafaqimeve politike që ndodhin sot në botë dhe në Shqipëri. Përpiqem të lexoj sa më shumë literaturë politike, historike, filozofike kryesisht perëndimore në gjuhët angleze e frënge, ose dhe atë literaturë të pakët në shqip. Kam lexuar Islami në Ballkan nga britaniku H.T. Norris 1993, Feja dhe politika e identitetit në Kosovë nga hollandezi Ger Diujzings 2000, artikuj të francezes Natali Klejer që bashkë me burrin e saj serb A. Popoviç studiojnë në kahje tendencioze Islamin ndër shqiptarët etj. 

Më janë dukur mjaft të dobishme veprat e historianëve të feve dhe të qytetërimit islam si Karen Armstrong, ish- murgeshë katolike ( Në fillim. Një lexim, i Librit të Ghenezës, Beteja për Perëndinë , viti 2000, Histori e shkurtër e Islamit, 2001) dhe të hebreut amerikan Bernar Luis ( Zbulimi i Europës nga myslimanët 1982, Kriza e Islamit 2003). Kam gjetur të dhëna e vlerësime shumë interesante në librat Historia e botës në perspektivë të re shkruar nga profesori britanik Kliv Ponting në vitin 2000, në librin Të pafetë. Konfliktet midis Krishterimit dhe Islamit 638-2002, shkruar nga Endrju Uitkroft në vitin 2003, Kryqi dhe gjysmëhëna nga Riçard Fleçer, 2003, Talibanët shkruar nga Rashid Ahmed 2000 dhe në disa libra mbi historinë e Perandorisë Osmane. 

Në bibliotekën time herë pas here kanë hyrë libra të tillë si Ballë për ballë me Islamin politik(nga francezi Fransua Byrga), 1996, Të modernizojmë Islamin (nga Xhon J.Espozito dhe Fransua Byrga) 2003, Përkitje myslimane. Islami sot në Europën e zgjeruar( nga grup autorësh europianë) 2001, Islami ekstrem. Propaganda antiamerikane e fondamentalizmit islamik (përmbledhje tekstesh nga Adam Parfrei) 2001, Islami dhe miti i ballafaqimit (nga Fred Hollidei) 1996, Islami dhe Perëndimi (nga Robert Van de Uejer) 2000, Përplasja e fondamentalizmave. Kryqzatat, Xhihadi dhe koha moderne ( nga Tarik Ali) 2002, Islami dhe Perëndimi. Përballje apo bashkëpunim (nga Amin Saikal) 2003, Lufta e shenjtë. Brenda botës sekrete të Bin Ladenit (nga Piter L. Bergen) 2001,Bin Laden, Islami dh lufta e re e Amerikës kundër terrorizmit ( ngar Asad Abukhalil) 2003, Islami luftarak arrin në Amerikë (nga Daniel Pajps) 2002, Islami dhe pakënaqësia e tij ( nga Abdelvahab Medeb) 2002, Luftë pa shenjtëri (nga Xhon J.Espozito) 2002, Luftëra pa shenjtëri (nga Xhon Kuli) 1999, Hija e shpatave (ngar M.J. Akbar) 2002. 

Tani nuk më mungojnë as veprat e intelektualit Eduard Said Orientalizmi 1978, paraqitja e Islamit ( në media) 1997, Pushteti politika dhe kultura 2004. Veprat më të reja që kam mundësinë të lexoj e të përdor janë Ngatërresat brenda Islamit (ngar Irshad Manzhi) 2004, Oksidentalizmi (nga Jan Buruma dhe Avishai Margalit) 2004, Profeti Muhamed (nga Barnabi Roxherson) 2003, Duke kërkuar me dëshpërim Parajsën. Udhëtimet e një myslimani skeptik (ngar Ziaudin Sardar) 2004, apo edhe Kush jemi ne?Debat i madh në Amerikë (ng Samuel P. Hantington, autori i Përplasja e qytetërimeve) 2004. Kam lexuar e përdorur në punën time edhe shumë libra të tjerë mbi luftën kundër terrorizmit ku trajtohen probleme të fondamentalizmit islamik e të Islamit politik, apo libra historikë që shpjegojnë parhapjen e fesë islame tek shqiptarët.

Nuk do të ishte punë me mend e me dobi sikur në leximet e mia të mbetesha i njëanshëm. Kam lexuar libra e shkrime që trajtojnë edhe probleme të feve të tjera dhe rolin e tyre në shoqëritë shqiptare, ballkanike dhe europiane. Eshtë mjaft interesant libri Përse rrëzohen engjëjt, shkruar nga gazetarja britanike Viktoria Klark në vitin 2000 që trajton historinë e fesë ortodokse në Ballkan dhe gjendjen e saj sot. Për historinë e katolicizmit mund ti referohem librit të vonshëm të Hans Kung Kisha katolike, botuar në Britaninë e Madhe në vitin 2001. Për problemet e politizimit të fesë bën fjalë libri Lufta pa shenjtëri. Roli i Vatikanit në ngjitjen e antisemitizmit modern, shkruar nga Deivid I. Kërcer, 2002, Tradhtia.Kriza në kishën katolike, intervista të personelit të gazetës Boston Globe, 2002. 

Është e kuptueshme që kam ndjekur edhe librat e shkrimet e klerikëve dhe të intelektualëve që shkruajnë në frymë të theksuar katolike në Kosovë, Shqipëri e diasporë. Edhe më e natyrshme është që të interesohem të lexoj sa më shumë botime që i kushtohen Nënë Terezës . Përveç biografisë së saj të autorizuar, shkruar nga Ketrin Spink dhe librave që janë në gjuhën shqipe për nder e lavdi të saj, kam lexuar edhe libra në frymë kritike të tillë si Pozita e Misionares. Nëna Terezë në teori e në praktikë, shkruar nga intelektuali amerikan Kristofer Hitçens dhe botuar në SHBA në vitin 1995, apo Nënë Tereza, verdikti përfundimtar, shkruar nga një mjek indian prej Kalkute, Arup Çaterxhi dhe botuar në Britaninë e Madhe në vitin 2003. 

Besoj se rreshtimi i këtyre titujve plotëson qëllimin e pyetjes suaj për të sqaruar lexuesin se shkrimet e mia janë krejt jashtë sferës së teologjisë dhe të librave me frymë thjesht fetare, i përkasin sferës së publicistikës politike dhe të debatit politik që bëhet për vendin e rolin e fesë në përgjithësi dhe të Islamit në veçanti në jetën ndërkombëtare dhe në jetën kombëtare të shqiptarëve. E theksoj këtë sepse në Shqipëri nga mjedise kishtare e laike që unë i cilësoj si katolikocentriste për ti dalluar nga besimtarët katolikë shpesh bëhen përpjekje për të më paraqitur si njeri që publicistikën nuk e bëj në funksion të politikës e të diplomacisë, por punë të një teologu të maskuar. Këtë e bëjnë jo aq për të më vënë ndonjë bisht mua, sepse edhe ata e kuptojnë se të jeshë teolog është gjë e mirë dhe jo e keqe, por sepse duan që mbrojtjen e Islamit në Shqipëri ta kufizojnë e ta ngushtojnë vetëm në debate teologjike dhe askush të mos bëjë trajtim mbrojtës politik të Islamit. 

*Lëvizja: I kthehemi situatës në Maqedoni, si e komentoni gjendjen e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, kur dihet se rreth 40% e popullatës së përgjithëshme janë shqiptarë, kurse mbi 50% janë myslimanë, a mendoni se shqiptarët apo dhe feja islame është e barabartë në Maqedoni?.*  

Baleta:Më keni bërë një pyetje që normalisht unë, apo cilido nga Shqipëria Administrative(londineze), duhet tua drejtojë politikanëve, intelektualëve, apo qytetarëve shqiptarë të Shqipërisë Lindore( Maqedoni). Megjithatë kjo nuk do të thotë se unë apo shumë shqiptarë të Shqipërisë Administrative nuk kemi mendim edhe për këto çështje. Pozita ime në këtë rast nuk është e lehtë se po të flas krejt hapur do të zemërohen mjaft njerëz. Po të mos flas hapur mund të spekulohet e të qortohem ku e ke atë sinqeritetin e nacionalistit. 

Në mënyrë figurative unë mund të them se pozita e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni i ngjan gjendjes së atij udhëtari të lodhur e hallemadh kur dikush e pyeti në rrugë : Ku ke qenë kështu , or mixhë, e prej kah vjen. Dhe mixha që mezi merrte frymë tha vetëm pak fjalë kurrkund skam qenë, prej kurrkund nuk po vi. Pyetja tjetër ishte : Po ku po shkon kështu. Përgjigja kurrkund, as vetë nuk e di, veç po eci, po luej kambët. Se në cilën nahi shqiptare ka ndodhur kjo unë nuk e di. Por më duket se në pozitën e mixhës së lodhur janë të gjithë shqiptarët. Një pjesë duan të ulen e të pushojnë. Prandaj nuk e kanë zor shumë politikanë dhe intelektualë tu thonë se tashti janë në rrugë të mbarë, se po shkojnë drejt atij vendit të rehatimit që është Ballkani pa kufi dhe Europa pa Shqipni (Etnike). 

Shqiptarëve në Maqedoni po u thuhet nga të huajt e nga të vetët se kanë bërë përparime të mëdha në afirmimin e respektimin e të drejtave të tyre. Veçse të mos harrojmë se jo më larg se në vitin 2001 shqiptarët u detyruan të merrnin armët e të hynin në luftë, sepse ata dhe udhëheqësit e tyre ishin të bindur se shqiptarët po nëpërkëmbeshin. A thua të ketë ndryshuar gjendja e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni aq shumë sa tani pas 3 vitesh të propagandohet midis shqiptarëve se ajo luftë paska qenë vetëm që të integrohet më shumë Maqedonia, të bëhej pajtimi i madh etnik, që sipas vetë udhëheqësve të asaj lufte tashmë qenka realizuar?! Kjo do të ishte një mrekulli shumë e madhe për tu besuar se mund të bëhet brenda 3 vitesh në saje të marrëveshjeve të Ohrit, të cilat sipas shumë shqiptarëve nuk po zbatohen. Pra na duket si puna e mixhës që as nuk dinte nga po vinte, as se ku po shkonte. 

Nganjëherë na duket se lufta e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni nga një luftë për të drejta kombëtare përfundoi në një luftë për protagonizëm politik midis vetë shqiptarëve, (politikanëve e partiakëve). 

Në pyetjen tuaj thuhet se 40% e banorëve të Maqedonisë qenkan shqiptarë. Kështu kemi thënë vazhdimisht edhe ne në Tiranë. Por sipas regjistrimit të fundit përqindja e shqiptarëve përsëri ka dalë sa kanë pas thënë gjithnjë maqedonasit, u rrit fare pak nga 23% në 25%. E nëse shqiptarëve ua vjedhin, apo ua fshehin 15% të popullisë tyre, atëherë këta shqiptarë ende nuk dinë nga vinë e ku po shkojnë. Me një popullsi shqiptare prej 40% që jeton në masa kompakte në shumë raste dhe është autoktone, që dallohet qartë etnikisht nga sllavomaqedonasit dhe me një popullsi 50% të besimit islam, që përsëri shënon një dallim të qartë e të fortë nga sllavomaqedonasit, fizionomia shtetërore e pushtetore e Maqedonisë duhej të ishte krejt ndryshe. 

Kur theksi vihet kryesisht tek fjala integrim ne duhet të kuptojmë se pozitat e shqiptarëve e të myslimanëve nuk bëjnë përpara por mbrapa, sepse edhe në të kaluarën është folur për integrim në shoqërinë jugosllave, deri për asimilim në kombin e një niveli më të lartë, kombin socialist jugosllav. Politikanët le të gëzohen sa të duan për zbatimine marrëveshjes magjike të Ohrit, por realitetet nuk ndryshojnë aq lehtë, duke i goditur me shkopin magjik të demagogjisë panballkaniste dhe paneuropianiste. Sesa e barabartë është feja islame në Maqedoni e dini ju më mirë. Unë mund të përmend vetëm një shembull të vogël. Andej nga viti 1996 me ftesë të Meshihatit Islamik vizitova Shkupin. Isha bashkë me një kolegun tim partiak, i fesë ortodokse. Kur vizituam disa lokale nëpër korridore pamë që gjithë të shkruarat ishin me cirilike. Kolegu im pyeti njërin nga shoqëruesit pse nuk i hiqni, ti vini shqip, madje i propozoi ti sillte ndonjë shkallë apo karrige sa ti arrinte e ti hiqte ai. Natyrisht unë e dija se ishte punë që nuk mund të bëhej ajo. Ndoshta tani gjendja në ato korridore të institucionit fetar islamik shqiptar ka ndryshuar. Por përsëri ndryshimet ende duken të pjesëshme, të pasigurta dhe të brishta. Madje në pikëpamje fetare duket sikur Islami edhe në Maqedoni po pëson një trysni që nuk e kishte provuar deri tani si në Shqipëri e në Kosovë, trysninë e partiakëve dhe të intelektualëve shqiptarë që shpallin Islamin të prapambetur, pengesë për integrim në Europë dhe po u kërkojnë myslimanëve shqiptarë në Maqedoni të reformohen dhe ata, të bëhen myslimanë europianë. Të paktën këtë përshtypje kam krijuar duke lexuar disa shkrime të Arbër Xhaferrit e të ndonjë tjetri nga Maqedonia në shtypin e Tiranës. 

*Lëvizja: Cili intelektual apo politikan në Maqedoni është më meritor, apo është më i aftë të përfaqësojë interesat e shqiptarëve dhe a njiheni apo keni pasur takime me Rufi Osmanin, apo Ali Ahmetin, Arbër Xhaferrin?.*  

Baleta: Këtu më duhet të jem në maksimum i përmbajtur edhe pse e çmoj shumë të drejtën e intervistuesit të pyesë për çfarë të dojë dhe e di detyrimin e atij që ka pranuar të intervistohet që të jetë në maksimum i sinqertë. Ka raste kur bën keq e jo mirë edhe pse po përpiqesh të thuash të vërtetën. 

Vlerësim të tillë se cili politikan shqiptar është më meritor në Maqedoni mund ta bëjë personi vetëm kur ka për të hedhur votën e tij të fshehtë. Pastaj edhe në votime të ndryshme votuesi mund të bëjë vlerësime të ndryshme. Kështu që edhe unë mendoj se nga politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni, për aq sa kam mundur ti njoh nga larg, asnjëri nuk duhet të shpallet më meritori për gjithë kohën e në të gjitha rastet. Secili prej tyre ka pasur një meritë më të madhe në një pikë të caktuar të zhvillimit të ngjarjeve, pastaj është kapërcyer nga një tjetër. Kjo është jeta e lufta politike. 

Në fillimet e viteve 1990 edhe unë, si shumë të tjerë në Tiranë, kishim arsye të mendonim se më meritor në politikën shqiptare në Maqedoni po tregohej Nevzat Halili. U pezmatuam kur filluan sherret në Partinë e parë shqiptare në Maqedoni dhe nuk na ngjanin fort meritorë ata që po merrnin drejtimin e fraksioneve. Pastaj u gëzuam kur mbledhja e Gostivarit nxorri ekipin e politikanëve më radikalë me Xhaferrin e Thaçin në drejtim. Pastaj sikur na u ftoh dhe ky entuziazëm, por nuk krijuam ndonjë bindje më të mirë për pjesën partiake që e kryesonte Abdurrahman Haliti. Pastaj pjesëmarrja e Partisë së Xhaferrit në koalicionin qeverisës me partitë nacionaliste maqedonase na ftohu dhe më tepër entuziazmin, sepse ndjemë që politika shqiptare po shkiste në një tradicionalizëm që mendonim se nuk u kishte dhënë gjë shqiptarëve më parë. 

Megjithatë mospajtimet në shtyp, sidomos në Bota Sot, i kemi shprehur fillimisht me ndrojtje të vetëimponuar, deri kur Bota Sot  u bë tabelë qitjeje nga politika shqiptare në Maqedoni. Më pas nëpërmjet Rimëkëmbjes në Tiranë dhe Bota Sot në Zvicër kemi qenë mbështetësit propagandistikë më radikalë dhe më të vendosur të veprimevet të armatosura të UÇK-së qysh kur ato nisën në Tanushë dhe u mallkuan për turpin shqiptar nga Ismail Kadareja. Edhe pse në pikëpamje ideologjike mund të kishim ndryshime me Ali Ahmetin nuk jemi lëkundur aspak në mbështetjen e rolit e të detyrës që kishte ai në krye të UÇK-së. Por ama nuk kemi fshehur skepticizmin që filloi të na kapë kur BDI si trashëgimtare politike e lavdisë luftarake të UÇK-së u angazhua në një rrugë politike që nuk kishte ndryshim nga vija që kishte ndjekur partia e Xhaferrit, madje në disa drejtime u bë edhe më xhaferriste. 

Nuk vonuam e nuk ngurruam të shprehnim miratimin tonë për tonet nacionaliste që nisi të përdorte Xhaferri pas ndërrimit të kuajve shqiptarë e sllavomaqedonas në karrocën e pushtetit të Maqedonisë dhe kalimit të Partisë së tij në opozitë. Por në të njëjtën kohë mbajtëm publikisht edhe rezervat tona, sepse shihnim që ndryshimet e papritura në retorikën politike të Xhaferrit nuk ishin shumë të natyrshme. Besojmë se kështu doli më vonë. 

Nëse do të bëjmë vlerësimin tonë të sinqertë nga këndvështrimi ynë nacionalist duhet të themi se politika partiake e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni më shumë është zvarrisur në bisht të politikës partiake të sllavomaqedonasve. Politika shqiptare në Maqedoni është konceptuar, kurdisur, propaganduar e zbatuar më shumë në funksion të objektivave madhorë që kanë shpallur gjithë partitë sllavomaqedonase : afirmin e forcim i shtetit maqedonas, që njihet dhe vepron si shtet kombëtar i sllavomaqedonasve dhe shqiptarët i trajton si pakicë kombëtare; në pajtimin etnik edhe kur ishte e qartë se për shqiptarët nuk kishte as respekt as barazi; në gjetje kompromisesh që nuk dihej asnjëherë nëse do të funksiononin dhe sa do të zgjasnin formalisht etj. 

Organizimi politik e partiak i shqiptarëve në Maqedoni nuk u bë mbi baza të dallimit etnik, por të dallimit social e politik, krejt ndryshe nga sa ndodhi në Kosovë. Partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni, për mendimin tonë, më shumë morën fizionominë dhe rolin respektiv të seksioneve shqiptare të partive sllavomaqedonase, sepse këto të dytat nuk mund të ushtronin lirshëm veprimtari në terrenin shqiptar. Në Maqedoni nuk u krijua ndonjë parti me fizionomi të theksuar kombëbtare. Partitë shqiptare në Maqedoni konkurojnë egërsisht midis tyre për pushtet e privilegje që të jep pushteti, njësoj siç konkurojnë për pozita pushtetore partitë sllavomaqedonase në zonat me popullsi të kombësisë së tyre. 

Por partitë sllavomaqedonase kanë një platformë politike nacionaliste të përbashkët shumë të konsoliduar, gjë që, për mendimin tim, paraqitet shumë më e zbehtë tek partitë shqiptare. Këtë e tregon edhe fakti se janë partitë shqiptare në Maqedoni që hiqen më të shqetësuara për ruajten e Maqedonisë, propagandojnë shumë më tepër panballkanizëm e paneuropianizëm. Kurse partitë sllavomaqedonase këto parrulla i përdorin me shumë kursim, vetëm kur nuk u cënohet platforma nacionaliste. Partitë sllavomaqedonase e shpallin hapur fare me kërcënin variantin e shpërbërjes së Maqedonisë sa herë u duhet të bëjnë presion mbi shqiptarët dhe bashkësinë ndërkombëtare. Ndërsa në krahun politik shqiptar është shuar gjithnjë më shumë e më lehtë, si flakë kashte, edhe ajo parrulla për federalizim të Maqedonisë mbi baza etnike. 

Zhvillimet na bindin gjithnjë më shumë se politika shqiptare në Maqedoni , në tërësi, është në binarët e avnojizmit e të titizmit. Maqedonia është mbetja e fundit e rregullimeve titiste në Konferencën e AVNOJ-it në Jajce në vitin 1943. Politikanët shqiptarë duken më të përgjëruarit për të ndjekur këtë vijë politike në një zonë të ish-Jugosllavisë. Politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni (edhe shumë politikanë në Shqipëri e Kosovë) e shohin skemën titiste-avnojiste si më të mirën (lexo më të kollajshmen) për shqiptarët në Maqedoni, ngase edhe këta janë të dëshiruar që politika shqiptare në Maqedoni të vihet në shërbim të një eksperimentimi të ri të politikës së bashkim-vllaznimit që edhe kur u imponua me egërsi dhe u propagandua me dinakëri nga komunizmi liberal  titist nuk e shpëtoi dot ish-Jugosllavinë nga shpërbërja. 

Mirëpo janë shumë politikanë në hapësirat shqiptare që gozhdimin e çështjes shqiptare në Maqedoni në qivurin e vjetër avnojist-titist të bashkim-vllaznimit e shohin si një mundësi më shumë për ta paraqitur të pamundur shtrimin serioz të çështjes së bashkimit kombëtar të shqiptarëve dhe të trojeve etnike shqiptare në Ballkan. Kjo do të jetë taktika ardhëshme e të huajve dhe e emisarëve të tyre politikë shqiptarë, të mohohet e drejta e bashkimit kombëtar të shqiptarëve për hir të ruajtjes së Maqedonisë nën kërcënimin se përndryshe hapet kutia e Pandorës së përplasjeve të mëdha në qendër të Ballkanit. Prandaj frymën e mbaruar e të mbetur kufomë jashtë varri të avnojizmit e të bashkim-vllaznimit në kushtet e Maqedonsië disa politikanë shqiptarë përpiqen ta bëjnë nuse për sëdyti nën vellon e Ballkanit pa kufij dhe me makiazhin eintegrimeve ballkanike e europiane. Dikur kjo bëhej me betime e mallëngjime për socializëm e revolucion. Tani për demokracinë e globalizmin. Por sëmundjet që çuan ish-Jugosllavinë në shkatërrim nuk janë të kurueshme edhe pse shqiptarët në Maqedoni mund të sillen si më titistë e avnojistë se vetë Tito. 

Me politikanët e partiakët kryesorë shqiptarë të Maqedonisë kam pasur shumë pak kontakte. Para shumë vitesh më ra rasti që në studion dhe ekranin e RTVSH-së në Tiranë të bënin një emision-bisedë të përbashkët me zotërinjtë Abdurrahman Haliti dhe Arbër Xhaferri, ku ndoshta ua prisha pak qejfin me interpretimet e mia të zhvillimeve politike. Me zotëri Rufi Osmanin nuk kam pasur asnjë rast të shkëmbej mendim. Kam çmuar qëndrimin e tij politik gjatë ngjarjeve të rënda në Gostivar, por jam shprehur me kundërshtim vite më vonë për disa mendime të tij në një intervistë politike. Me zotëriAli Ahmetin nuk kam pasur asnjëherë kontakt. 

Kemi vënë re se gjithë partiakët shqiptarë të Maqedonisë kanë shfaqur prirjen për të kontaktuar e mbajtur marrëdhënie vetëm me partitë e Shqipërisë të përfshira në garat pushtetore dhe nuk janë interesuar për të njohur prirjet e tjera në fushën e mendimit politik. Këtë kanë bërë edhe me shoqatat jo qeveritare, organet e shtypit. Kam përshtypjen se partiakët e politikanët e Maqedonisë janë shumë më tepër praktikë, pragmatistë, deri konjukturalë, sesa doktrinarë dhe të shtyrë drejt debatit për mendimin politik. Edhe më i përkushtuari ndër ta drejt trajtimit doktrinar të problemeve politike, Arbër Xhaferri, këtë trajtim doktrinar e bën kur i duhet për një kërkesë politike pragmatiste dhe në një konjukturë të caktuar politike. Në përgjithësi më duket se në mendësitë e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni janë më të ngulitura qasjet pragmatiste, sipas situatave, sesa tek shqiptarët në Kosovë, apo në Shqipëri. Nëse nuk do të ishin me mendësi të tilla besoj se politika e avnojizmit dhe bashkim-vllaznimit nuk do të kishte mbijetuar kaq gjatë në Maqedoni dhe faktori ndërkombëtar nuk do të kishte mundur të mbante këtë gjendje që është. 

*Lëvizja: Si komentoni akuzat kundër Fatos Nanos. A meriton në Shqipëri të vijë një lider që popullit ti sjellë liri dhe demokraci? A mendoni se është koha definitivisht të rrëzohet Fatos Nano dhe Alfred Moisiu, me një fjalë të bjerë nga pushteti partia komuniste e Nanos?*  

Baleta: Kjo mënyrë të pyeturi më duket shumë problematike. Kuptohet jo për mua, sepse unë mund ta trajtoj problemitn gjërë e gjatë. Por më duket problematike për formuluesit e pyetjes dhe pastaj për lexuesit. E them pa ngurrim se pyetje të tilla janë të formuluara nën ndikimin e fortë të një indoktrinimi nga shtypi i quajtur berishist në Shqipëri, ku shquhen gazeta shumë ngacamane si Tema dhe 55, ose nga një vetëindoktrinim duke vazhduar me gjykime skematike mbi komunizmin të bëra qysh në fillim të viteve 1990, kur problemi themelor politik ishte ndarja e Shqipërisë nga e kaluara nën diktaturën komuniste. Kam frikë se ende njerëzit po vazhdojnë të gjykojnë me skema e kallëpe të vjetëruara edhe në rastin e kërkesave për rrëzimin e Nanos e sjelljen në fuqi të një njeriu që ti japë popullit liri e demokraci nuk i kanë parasysh rrethanat në Shqipëri. 

Pajtohem plotësisht me idenë se Shqipërisë i bëhet mirë të largohen nga pushteti Nano dhe Partia Socialiste dhe të vijë një udhëheqës e një pushtet qeveritar më i mirë që tu sjellë shqiptarëve liri e demokraci. Por problemi më i vështirë është se ku do ta gjejmë këtë pushtet tani.Nga do ta marrin vesh shqiptarët se ata që vijnë janë më të mirë se ata që duhet të ikin. Cili është ai udhëheqës? Hapur fare deri tani pretendimin për të zënë vendin e Fatos Nanos e kanë shpallur dy politikanë në Shqipëri Sali Berisha, kryetar i PD-së dhe Ilir Meta, kryetar i LSI, që deri dje ishte qeverisës bashkë me Nanon dhe është po aq përgjegjës, në mos më shumë se Nano, për qeverisjen e keqe socialiste. Që të dy, Berisha e Meta, janë të njohur për shkelje të demokracisë jo më pak, madje në disa drejtime edhe më shumë, se Fatos Nano. Që të dy janë të njohur si pushtetarë të dështuar, jo më pak se Fatos Nano. Nëse Berishën e gjykojmë nga katastrofa që i ndodhi Shqipërisë në vitin 1997, kur ai ishte në pushtet si president, atëherë duhet ta themi troç se është politikani e pushtetari më i dështuar i Shqipërisë. 

Populli shqiptar në Shqipëri meriton pa tjetër një qeverisje e qeveri shumë më të mirë se këto që ka pasur deri tani. Nuk duhet besuar se është plotësisht e saktë në rastin e Shqipërisë ajo shprehja e shumë filozofëve e politikanëve se çdo popull ka qeverinë që meriton. Popullit shqiptar ia kanë imponuar qeveritë forca të huaja armiqësore shumë të fuqishme, sikurse po u imponojnë edhe shqiptarëve në Maqedoni integrimin ballkani në vend të zgjidhjes së çështjes kombëtare shqiptare, sikurse duan tu imponojnë shqiptarëve në Kosovë pavarësi të kushtëzuar në vend të zgjidhjes së çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. 

Në Shqiëpri nuk ka gjasa që me ndërrimin e qeverisjes së tanishme të vijë në fuqi një udhëheqës që  do ti sjellë popullit liri e demokraci, një qeverisje që kërkon vendi për të shpëtuar nga ato male problemesh të ngatërruara. Nuk është puna vetëm tek largimi i Nanos dhe i Moisiut, i cili për më tepër është president konsensual. Puna është se klasa dhe struktura politike shqiptare, partitë, politika në përgjithësi e kanë konsumuar tej mase veten. Edhe Lëvizja për Zhvillim Kombëtar që e ka nisur Leka Zogu si risi në këtë situatë politike , e re është vetëm nga emri.Çdo gjë tjetër e ka të tejkonsumuar. Kjo është disfata më e madhe e shqiptarëve, sepse gjatë 15 viteve u konsumua kot së koti energjia e tyre politike rinovuese, u konsumuan skema pa dobi, dështuan eksperimentet, u konsumua deri demagogjia mashtruese. Janë tejkonsumuar shpresa, besimi dhe entuziazmi i shqiptarëve. Prandaj tani në vend të gjykimeve politike në Shqipëri dëgjojmë vetëm llafe në hava, sipas lidhjeve e përkushtimeve me tifozllëk njëri për Nanon, tjetri për Berishëm; një tjetër për Metën, një tjetër për Lekën; njëri për këtë e tjetri për atë pa hyrë në debatin e vërtetë se çfarë politike duhet për të mirën e shtetit dhe të kombit, si mund të realizohet kjo politikë e sa kohë duhet për të bërë ndryshime. 

Ato akuza që i bëhen Nanos, me po aq lehtësi mund ti bëhen edhe Berishës, apo kujtdo që është në vorbullën e luftës për pushtet, sepse të gjithë shfaqin të njëjtat lakmi, përdorin të njëjtat metoda, ndjekin të njëjtat skema politike të huaja. Të gjithë betohen e stërbetohen vetëm në emër të një objektivi e të një ideali, integrimit në Europë. Secili premton se këtë punë mund ta bëjë ai më mirë se tjetri, por pa thënë se si dhe pa shpjeguar bindshëm pse shqiptarët nuk paskan problem politik më madhor e më të ngutshëm se integrimi në Europë tani për tani.. E kështu me radhë bjeri ti biem me të njëjtat llafe. 

Nëse e pranojmë të vërtetën e pamohueshme se e keqja më e madhe e Shqipërisë vjen nga rënia nën varësinë koloniale të Greqisë dhe Nano e PS kanë fajin e madh që e kanë çuar Shqipërinë këtu gjatë 8 viteve në pushtet, atëherë duhet të kërkojmë e të shpresojmë që në pushtet të vijë dikush që na garanton se do të bëjë një politikë të kundërt. Kurse rivalët kryesorë të Nanos e PS-së, sidomos Berisha, betohen se do ta lidhin edhe më shumë Shqipërinë me Greqinë, do ti hapin edhe më dyert për kolonizim grek në Shqipëri, për helenizim grek nën maskën e mbrojtes së minoritetit. 

Në Shqipëri do të kemi sërish pushtet që do ta përcaktojnë bordet politike ndërkombëtare. Ata e njohin gjendjen në Shqipëri. Ata vetë e kanë sjellë Shqipërinë në gjendjen që është. Ata nuk duan që Shqipëria të hyjë në rrugë të re për të dalë gradualisht nga kjo gjendje. Ata duan që vetëm të krasiten disa teprime që pema të prodhojë po ato lule e fryta si deri tani. Ata duan që të gjejnë marifete sa për të krijuar tek shqiptarët iluzionin se diçka po ndryshon, se diçka do të bëhet më mirë. Prandaj bordet e interesuara politike ndërkombëtare do ta bëjnë edhe më të ngatërruar rrjetën e qeverisjes së ardhëshme në Shqipëri, do ta vënë edhe më shumë këtë qeverisje nën diktatin e pazarllëqeve midis forcave politike, tarafeve pushtetore, grupeve mafioze që asgjë të mos bëhet jashtë diktateve ndërkombëtare, asgjë të mos vendoset me mendje dhe në frymë shqiptare. Do të jenë apo jo Nano e Moisiu në pushtet pas disa muajsh pak rëndësi ka. Politika shqiptare edhe për mjaft kohë do të jetë e paaftë të prodhojë energji të reja, modele të reja. Na pëlqen apo jo kjo nuk varet nga ne. Duhet shumë punë për të ndryshuar sfondin politik shqiptar, duke filluar qysh në mendimin politik. Pagesa do të jetë e madhe për të ndryshuar atë që përfaqëson politika shqiptare sot. 

Abdi Baleta 
Kryetar i Partise Rimekembja Kombetare

25 shkurt 2005

----------


## ~Geri~

Tumore arsimore 
*T&#235; lul&#235;zojn&#235; 100 lule dhe t&#235; konkurojn&#235; 100 shkolla*

Ervin Hatibi 


Universitetet e Domosdov&#235;s apo t&#235; Rrogozhin&#235;s nuk jan&#235; nga ato universitete q&#235; u mbyll&#235;n k&#235;to dit&#235;, me zhurm&#235;n e pazakont&#235; t&#235; mbylljes s&#235; di&#231;kaje q&#235; as &#235;sht&#235; hapur ndonj&#235;her&#235;. K&#235;to dy universitetet m&#235; lart, jo si ato t&#235; Fierit apo Beratit, ishin bija t&#235; fantazis&#235; kryeministrore t&#235; Fan Nolit. I gjen t&#235; sh&#235;nuara k&#235;to universitete noliane jo n&#235; fletoren zyrtare t&#235; revolucionit demokratiko-borgjez, por brenda kapak&#235;ve t&#235; “Don Kishotit t&#235; Man&#231;&#235;s”. Teksa p&#235;rkthente kryevepr&#235;n e Servantesit, Noli mbase p&#235;rmir&#235;sonte me mend hart&#235;n e varf&#235;r t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, duke e arsimuar dhe ndri&#231;uar, qoft&#235; edhe me abuzime e supozime letrare. Duke i futur em&#235;rvendet modeste t&#235; katundeve shqiptare n&#235; faqet e librit mbase nga m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenjt&#235; t&#235; shkruar nga njeriu, u jepte atyre me lug&#235; bosh nga pak vend n&#235; histori. Duke i shpallur vendbanime universitetesh e akademish, ashtu n&#235; nj&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; donkishoteske, p&#235;rtej kufinjve t&#235; guximit prej poeti dhe t&#235; bes&#235;s prej p&#235;rkthyesi, p&#235;rtej kompetencave prej shtetari. Disa dekada m&#235; von&#235;, nj&#235; tjet&#235;r kryeminist&#235;r shqiptar, me t&#235; nj&#235;jtat iniciale dhe gati me t&#235; nj&#235;jtin humor, shp&#235;rndan n&#235;p&#235;r hart&#235;n e zhubravitur t&#235; atdheut em&#235;rtesa t&#235; tjera universitetesh n&#235; provinc&#235;… 
Kur kam qen&#235; i vog&#235;l, m&#235; kan&#235; hutuar r&#235;nd&#235; pasazhet brenda kapak&#235;ve t&#235; “Don Kishotit t&#235; Man&#231;&#235;s” ku p&#235;rmenden universitetet e akademit&#235; e Domosdov&#235;s dhe Rrogozhin&#235;s, diversant&#235; halu&#231;inant&#235; ballkanik&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; peisazh spanjoll me targa e tingullsi krejt t&#235; tjera: (ku Domosdova e ku Toboza…) Mendoja se mos ishte ndonj&#235; gabim shtypi, se mos brenda romanit ishin qepur si fleta e sallat&#235;s n&#235; nj&#235; sandui&#231;, t&#235; tjera letra nga t&#235; tjer&#235; libra... Me &#235;ndjen e vet politizuese p&#235;r ta paraqitur sag&#235;n e sojliut mendjendritur  si nj&#235; betej&#235; t&#235; vet&#235;n midis progresit dhe reaksionit, Nolit iu desh q&#235; hidalgon ta b&#235;j&#235; bejlur&#231;in&#235; dhe t’i b&#235;j&#235; rrokada t&#235; dhunshme lexuesit, duke e shp&#235;n&#235; sa nga nj&#235; gadishull n&#235; tjetrin n&#235; pritje t&#235; efektit. Ambicja politike dhe letrare e t&#235; nj&#235;jtit Noli kusht&#235;zonte k&#235;to martesa t&#235; parehatshme t&#235; tipit nj&#235; rrug&#235; e dy pun&#235;, duke v&#235;n&#235; n&#235; pozit&#235; t&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235; 
Mu k&#235;shtu t&#235; habisin edhe qeverit&#235; shqiptare. T&#235; dyzuara keq midis ethes omnivore (gjith&#235;ngt&#235;n&#235;se) politike dhe menuve dixhestive t&#235; menaxhimit. Mund t&#235; m&#235;sohesh e t’u tolerosh t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; naze letrareske n&#235; sferat simbolike t&#235; administrimit publik si psh t&#235; mbyll&#235;sh nj&#235; sy kur ato kremtojn&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n fest&#235; komb&#235;tare nj&#235; her&#235; m&#235; 28 e tjetr&#235;n m&#235; 29 n&#235;ntor. Po puna me mirazhet universitare ndryshon. N&#235; nj&#235; lloj hapi q&#235; imiton pengmarrjen greke t&#235; masave t&#235; proletariatit shqiptar, qeveria pararend&#235;se, mbushi amfiteatre t&#235; t&#235;ra plus me student&#235; t&#235; premtuar, p&#235;r t’ia l&#235;n&#235; m&#235; pas n&#235; prag t&#235; der&#235;s, pap&#235;rgjegjsh&#235;m, qeveris&#235; tjet&#235;r si me nj&#235; “operacion-fshes&#235;”… 



Fshati t&#235; rrethoj&#235; qytetin
Kronika mondane e Stambollit ekscentrik e dekadent t&#235; fillimshekullit t&#235; 20-t&#235;, regjistron detaje nga m&#235; t&#235; &#231;uditshmet t&#235; jet&#235;s s&#235; dit&#235;s e t&#235; nat&#235;s n&#235; metropolin dyperandorak/bikontinental. K&#235;shtu nj&#235; nga banor&#235;t m&#235; n&#235; z&#235; t&#235; salloneve vanitoze t&#235; mbr&#235;mjeve buz&#235; detit, ishte edhe poeti i njohur si Mahmud bej, i cili dikur nisi t&#235; vuaj&#235; nga nj&#235; tumor n&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;. Tumori nisi t&#235; p&#235;rparonte e t&#235; zmadhohej habitsh&#235;m, dhe k&#235;shtu Mahmud beu u detyrua nj&#235; dit&#235; t’i n&#235;nshtrohej kirurgjis&#235; p&#235;r ta shkulur nga pulpa shtjell&#235;n anormale t&#235; mishit. P&#235;rmasa e tumorit do ket&#235; qen&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; e frikshme. Duke par&#235; se trupi i tij kishte qen&#235; n&#235; gjendje t’i jepte jet&#235; nj&#235; gj&#235;je t&#235; gjall&#235; kaq t&#235; admirueshme p&#235;r nga sasia, Mahmud beu konkludoi se ai i kishte t&#235; gjitha mund&#235;sit&#235; t&#235; rriste ne trupin e vet nj&#235; f&#235;mij&#235;, dhe k&#235;shtu pra ishte nj&#235; grua. Duke i shtuar emrit nj&#235; pik&#235; sh&#235;rbet n&#235; fund, poeti vendosi q&#235; k&#235;tej e tutje t&#235; quhej Mahmude, dhe po ashtu rrjedhimisht nisi t&#235; sillej e t&#235; vishej  si gjith&#235; grat&#235; e tjera.
Mu k&#235;shtu desha ta shoh edhe lindjen e pamundur t&#235; universiteveteve t&#235; reja n&#235; vend. Vjen nj&#235; dit&#235; kur mahisen kodet sociale deri n&#235; nj&#235; far&#235; pike, sa turrma t&#235; t&#235;ra njer&#235;zish, duke p&#235;rbuzur n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; shembullore vlerat esenciale t&#235; shkollimit, duke neglizhuar bile edhe efektin praktik t&#235; k&#235;tyre vlerave ballafaquar me tregu, nisin t&#235; paguajn&#235; para p&#235;r t&#235; bler&#235; teste provimesh pranimi n&#235; universitet, t’u blejn&#235; provimet profesor&#235;ve, p&#235;r t&#235; bler&#235; k&#235;shtu n&#235; fund  si titull fisnik&#235;rie diplom&#235;n e studimeve t&#235; larta. Meq&#235; tumoret arsimore malcohen deri n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; far&#235; derexheje, qeverit&#235; nisin e shpallin lindje universitetesh t&#235; reja, q&#235; do japin k&#235;sisoj mund&#235;sira edhe p&#235;r sa m&#235; shum&#235; shqiptar&#235; q&#235; t’i g&#235;zohen titullit dhe iluzionit. Besoj se dekad&#235;n e fundit, zakoni i gjith&#235;p&#235;rhapur n&#235; fshatra p&#235;r t&#235; mos u dh&#235;n&#235; goc&#235;n p&#235;r grua atyre q&#235; nuk kishin kryer ushtrin&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; z&#235;vend&#235;suar me nj&#235; tjet&#235;r ‘rite de passage’. K&#235;saj here uniseks. Kjo sigurisht ka lidhje me dinamikat e paudha t&#235; urbanizimit ton&#235; t&#235; sforcuar, dhe k&#235;shtu gjith&#235; teknologjia iniciatike dhe strukturuese e masave ish-fshatare p&#235;r t&#235; fituar status, &#235;sht&#235; modifikuar sipas kushteve t&#235; qytetit. Tempulli universitar nuk &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; nj&#235; koordinat&#235; mentale ku merret dija dhe leja p&#235;r t’u inegruar sipas saj n&#235; superstruktur&#235;: universiteti &#235;sht&#235; tashm&#235; nj&#235; kompleks arkitektonik pelegrinazhi, me anekse hotelerike e rekreative, ku diploma n&#235; fund fare &#235;sht&#235; si nj&#235; foto me Kull&#235;n Eifel, nga ato q&#235; ende botojn&#235;  gazetat tona p&#235;r t&#235; ilustruar t&#235; th&#235;nat apo t&#235; b&#235;rat e personaliteteve t&#235; tranzicionit.
Dy grumbullime masive njer&#235;zish q&#235; presin sheh tashm&#235; n&#235; kryeqytet n&#235; pauzat midis fushatave elektorale: i pari &#235;sht&#235; grupi i st&#235;rmadh i njer&#235;zve n&#235; ndonj&#235; ambasad&#235;, dhe tjetri &#235;sht&#235; grumbullimi n&#235; oborret e fakulteteve n&#235; pritje p&#235;r t’u futur aty brenda. Nuk ka m&#235; rradha n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri,  si p&#235;rpara, p&#235;r t&#235; bler&#235; mish ose qum&#235;sht, as p&#235;r t&#235; gjetur bileta p&#235;r nj&#235; shfaqje. Ngulimet provizore ose jo t&#235; banor&#235;ve  jan&#235; treguesi m&#235; i mir&#235; q&#235; tregon pikat e t&#235;rheqjes dhe vendet me vler&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; qytet&#235;rim. Ky yni, ka ngulime tek Ambasadat dhe Universitetet. Grumbullimet n&#235; ambasada jan&#235; reinkarnime t&#235; rradhave t&#235; dikurshme t&#235; mishit a qum&#235;shtit. Sepse pas mureve t&#235; amabsadave &#235;sht&#235; pikatorja e mund&#235;sive p&#235;r t&#235; punuar e p&#235;r t&#235; nxjerr&#235; lek&#235;t e buk&#235;s. Kurse rradha para universiteteve, me blerje testesh provimi e t&#235; tjera rryshfete, z&#235;vend&#235;son at&#235; q&#235; nj&#235; dekad&#235; e ca m&#235; par&#235; ndodhte kur populli dyndej n&#235; libari p&#235;r t&#235; bler&#235; ndonj&#235; lib&#235;r t&#235; ri, apo p&#235;r t&#235; bler&#235; nga matrapaz&#235;t me &#231;mime t&#235; ngritura bileta p&#235;r ndonj&#235; premier&#235; teatri a kinemaje. Jo se at&#235;her&#235; gjithkush e lexonte librin e ri t&#235; Kadares&#235; apo Remarkut, q&#235; e kishte bler&#235; me siklet t&#235; madh p&#235;r ta vendosur tek bufeja “n&#235;nt&#235;mij&#235;she” e dhom&#235;s s&#235; pritjes. N&#235; dallim nga dje ama, k&#235;rkes&#235;-oferta p&#235;r status social po &#235;sht&#235; e kushtueshme p&#235;r gjith&#235; shoq&#235;rin&#235; dhe po b&#235;n qesharak e po zhvleft&#235;son dita-dit&#235;s jo vet&#235;m sistemin por edhe konceptin arsimor. 


ABC nr.4-Ervin Hatibi
26.09.2005

----------


## ~Geri~

*Don Kishoti si parath&#235;nie e modernitetit* 


400 vjetori i botimit t&#235; kryevepr&#235;s bot&#235;rore s&#235; Servantesit ka ardhur n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; bot&#235;n. Ajo &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rcjell&#235; dhe n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast, autori mundohet q&#235; t&#235; na b&#235;j&#235; t&#235; njohur se “Forca e librit, megjithat&#235;, vjen gjithashtu nga misioni i paepur i Don Kishotit: ai nuk do t&#235; na l&#235;r&#235; q&#235; ta pranojm&#235; se di&#231;ka tjet&#235;r ve&#231; realitetit nuk &#235;sht&#235; e mundshme”

Edward Rothstein


Pse “Don Kishoti” ishte shkruar n&#235; arabisht n&#235; origjinal? Apo m&#235; mir&#235;, pse Servantesi i cili shkroi librin n&#235; spanjisht, tha se e kishte p&#235;rkthyer nga arabishtja? Shum&#235; &#235;sht&#235; th&#235;n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; vit p&#235;r “Don Kishotin”, n&#235; p&#235;rkujtimin e kat&#235;rqind vjetorit t&#235; botimit t&#235; k&#235;tij romani. Gjithsesi, p&#235;rher&#235; &#235;sht&#235; th&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; jasht&#235;zakonshme epike, q&#235; rr&#235;fen p&#235;r andrrallat e nj&#235; hidalgoje gjys&#235;m t&#235; marr&#235; i cili k&#235;rkon t&#235; rind&#235;rtoj&#235; traditat e kalor&#235;sis&#235; arratiake. Faulkner-i i madh e lexonte p&#235;rvit; Lionel Trilling-u thosh se e gjith&#235; proza e shkruar m&#235; pas, &#235;sht&#235; thjesht nj&#235; variacion p&#235;rmbi temat e k&#235;tij libri.
Por ve&#231; arritjeve t&#235; veta letrare, “Don Kishoti” hedh t&#235;rthoras drit&#235; mbi nj&#235; epok&#235; kur kultura islame e Spanj&#235;s po i shkonte p&#235;rdhunsh&#235;m fundit t&#235; vet. Le t&#235; marrim parasysh vet&#235;m d&#235;shmin&#235; lojcake t&#235; Servantesit p&#235;rmbi origjin&#235;n e librit: Nj&#235; dit&#235; n&#235; pazarin e Toledos, shkruan ai, nj&#235; djalosh po p&#235;rpiqej t&#235; shiste deftere t&#235; vjetra dhe cop&#235;ra t&#235; d&#235;mtuara letrash t&#235; mbushura me shkrime n&#235; arabisht. Servantesi tregon sesi ai bleu nj&#235; dor&#235;shkrim aty dhe pastaj k&#235;rkoi v&#235;rdall&#235; p&#235;r ndonj&#235; maur q&#235; t’ia p&#235;rkthente. “Nuk ishte fort e v&#235;shtir&#235;” t&#235; gjeje nj&#235; maur t&#235; till&#235; shkruan ai. Biles, vazhdon autori, ai mund t&#235; gjente edhe nj&#235; p&#235;rkthyes nga hebraishtja. 
Dor&#235;shkrimi arabisht, i thot&#235; mauri atij, &#235;sht&#235; “Historia e Don Kishotit t&#235; Man&#231;&#235;s, shkruar nga Cide Hamete Benengeli, nj&#235; historian arab.” Servantesi e shpie maurin n&#235; manastirin e nj&#235; kishe dhe i porosit k&#235;shtu p&#235;rkthimin e librit. 
E dim&#235; se e gjitha kjo &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; shaka, ashtu si edhe vet&#235; emri i historianit: “Cide” (sejjid) &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; titull nderimi, “Hamete” &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; variant i emrit arab Hamid, dhe “Benengeli” do t&#235; thot&#235; pat&#235;llxhan. 
Por ky historiani pat&#235;llxhanor nuk &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r shaka se gjith&#231;ka tjet&#235;r n&#235; roman, qoft&#235; ky Don Kishoti duke u kacafytur me mullinjt&#235; e er&#235;s apo San&#231;o Pan&#231;a duke qeverisur nj&#235; ishull t&#235; parrethuar nga uji. Benengeli &#235;sht&#235;, me sa duket, po aq serioz sa Don Kishoti, po aq i pazakont&#235; dhe i r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; kuptuar se p&#235;r &#231;far&#235; &#235;sht&#235; shkruar ky roman. 
N&#235; koh&#235;n kur Servantesi shkruante k&#235;t&#235; roman, asgj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235; b&#235;n fjal&#235; kjo shaka nuk ishte e mundshme. Asnj&#235; maur arabishfol&#235;s apo izraelit hebraishtfol&#235;s nuk mund t&#235; gjendej normalisht n&#235; pazarin e Toledos. Dhe nj&#235; maur nuk mund t&#235; p&#235;rkthente nga arabishtja n&#235; manastirin e nj&#235; kishe. 
&#199;ifut&#235;t ishin p&#235;rz&#235;n&#235; nga Spanja m&#235; 1492 dhe vet&#235;m t&#235; konvertuarit n&#235; t&#235; krishter&#235; kishin mbetur. Librat n&#235; arabisht ishin djegur me gjith&#235; eg&#235;rsin&#235; q&#235; prifti aplikon
edhe mbi bibliotek&#235;n me rr&#235;fenja kalorsiake t&#235; Don Kishotit. Dhe nd&#235;rsa musliman&#235;t nuk ishin p&#235;rz&#235;n&#235; ende nga Spanja (do t&#235; p&#235;rziheshin vet&#235;m pak vite pasi pjesa e par&#235; e “Don Kishotit” t&#235; botohej), edhe ata gjithashtu ishin t&#235; detyruar t&#235; konvertoheshin. K&#235;shtu Spanja ishte mbushur me t&#235; “krishter&#235; t&#235; rinj”: t&#235; konvertuarit nga Islami (moriskos) dhe nga Judaizmi (konversos), disa ende vazhdonin n&#235; fsheht&#235;si t&#235; praktikonin fen&#235; e vet (si &#231;ifut&#235;t marranos). Nj&#235; arsye pse mishi i derrit u b&#235; nj&#235; ushqim aq popullor n&#235; Spanj&#235;, ishte fakti se t&#235; ngr&#235;n&#235;t e derrit ishte nj&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; provuar n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; publike se personi nuk po ndiqte m&#235; rregullat e Islamit apo Judaizmit. Pat&#235;llxhani, gjithsesi, lidhej me preferencat ushqimore t&#235; musliman&#235;ve dhe &#231;ifut&#235;ve t&#235; koh&#235;s kur Toledo ishte vat&#235;r e nj&#235; bashk&#235;sie t&#235; lul&#235;zuar &#231;ifute. 
K&#235;shtu Servantesi duket se po e tepron pak me k&#235;to aluzione. Dhe aluzionet e tij nuk ka mund&#235;si t&#235; ken&#235; kaluar pa u v&#235;n&#235; re. N&#235; librin e tij t&#235; ri t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m “Musliman&#235;t n&#235; Spanj&#235; prej 1500 deri m&#235; 1614”, (University of Chicago Press), autori L.P. Harvey n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; qart&#235; d&#235;ften m&#235;nyrat n&#235; t&#235; cilat kultura dhe feja muslimane, t&#235; cilat kishin qen&#235; pjes&#235; e jet&#235;s s&#235; Spanj&#235;s p&#235;r 8 shekuj, u shtyp&#235;n p&#235;rdhunsh&#235;m deri sa musliman&#235;t u p&#235;rzun&#235; p&#235;rfundimisht nga vendi gjat&#235; viteve 1609-1614. Procesi u shoq&#235;rua me shum&#235; trauma e shum&#235; gjakderdhje, shum&#235; jet&#235; sekrete dhe maskim p&#235;r t&#235; mbijetuar. 
Nuk ka mund&#235;si q&#235; Don Kishoti t&#235; jet&#235; endur rreth Man&#231;&#235;s s&#235; tij pa i hasur gjurm&#235;t e k&#235;tyre traumave. Maur&#235;t dhe moriskot ishin pjes&#235; e peisazhit. “Nj&#235; maure ishte ajo n&#235; sjellje dhe n&#235; pamje” p&#235;rshkruan autori nj&#235; nga personazhet e romanit-“por shpirtin ajo e kish’ t&#235;r&#235;sisht t&#235; krishter&#235;.” Maur&#235;t e Spanj&#235;s jan&#235; pothuaj t&#235; kataloguar n&#235; roman: “ Tagarino &#235;sht&#235; emri q&#235; u kan&#235; v&#235;n&#235; n&#235; Barbari maur&#235;ve t&#235; Arragon&#235;s, nd&#235;rsa ata t&#235; Granad&#235;s thirren mudexhar&#235;; por n&#235; mbret&#235;rin&#235; e Fesit mudexhar&#235;t th&#235;rriten el&#231;&#235;.”
N&#235; pjes&#235;n e dyt&#235; t&#235; romanit (botuar m&#235; 1615, pas p&#235;rz&#235;nies s&#235; musliman&#235;ve), San&#231;o sheh nj&#235; dyqanxhi maur t&#235; maskuar, nga qyteti i vet. “Kush dreqin do t&#235; t&#235; kish njohur o Rikot, me k&#235;t&#235; rrob&#235; kllouni q&#235; ke veshur?”-pyet San&#231;oja. “M&#235; thuaj, kush t&#235; paska b&#235;r&#235; ty fr&#235;ng?” Rikoti p&#235;rmend p&#235;rz&#235;nien e p&#235;rdhunshme t&#235; musliman&#235;ve dhe brengat e pashmangshme t&#235; k&#235;saj fatkeq&#235;sie: “Kudo q&#235; mund t&#235; shkojm&#235;, p&#235;r Spanj&#235;n do vajtojm&#235;; sepse, dihet, ne k&#235;tu kemi lindur dhe kjo &#235;sht&#235; toka jon&#235;.” 
Servantesi gjithashtu kishte p&#235;rvoja t&#235; vet&#235;s s&#235; par&#235; me k&#235;to lloje p&#235;rplasjesh. M&#235; 1571, ai luftoi n&#235; Lepanto, n&#235; nj&#235; betej&#235; epokale kund&#235;r turqve, e cila ishte nj&#235; fitore madhore e Per&#235;ndimit t&#235; krishter&#235; ndaj musliman&#235;ve. Aty ai humbi edhe krahun e tij t&#235; majt&#235;. Vite m&#235; von&#235;, teksa kthehej n&#235; Spanj&#235;, ai u rob&#235;rua nga pirat&#235;t e
Barbaris&#235;, nga musliman&#235; q&#235; ishin p&#235;rfshir&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; lloj lufte guerrile kund&#235;r Per&#235;ndimit t&#235; krishter&#235;. Ai u mbaj rob p&#235;r 5 vjet rresht, duke i mbijetuar kat&#235;r p&#235;rpjekjeve p&#235;r arratisje deri sa fitoi lirin&#235; pas pages&#235;s s&#235; hara&#231;it. Kur Servantes shkroi “Don Kishotin” nj&#235; &#231;erek shekulli m&#235; von&#235;, p&#235;rvoja e udh&#235;zoi t&#235; shkruante nj&#235; rr&#235;fenj&#235; t&#235; bollshme me maur&#235; e t&#235; krishter&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rfshir&#235; n&#235; rr&#235;mbime, konvertime e tradh&#235;tira. Ai shkroi, megjithat&#235;, jo si nj&#235; luft&#235;tar, por si nj&#235; filozof. Simpatia e tij p&#235;r maur&#235;t &#235;sht&#235; e kujdesshme, por ama e dukshme. Studime t&#235; koh&#235;ve t&#235; fundit kan&#235; sugjeruar se Servantesi vet&#235; rridhte nga nj&#235; familje konversosh, dhe kjo mund t&#235; shpjegoj&#235; pse atij iu refuzuan t&#235; gjitha detyrat zyrtare q&#235; k&#235;rkonte. T&#235; tjer&#235; dijetar&#235; kan&#235; sugjeruar se vet&#235; romani &#235;sht&#235; i mbushur me aluzione t&#235; koduara mbi Judaizmin. 
Don Kishoti i flak tej nocionet e kast&#235;s dhe t&#235; past&#235;rtis&#235; s&#235; rac&#235;s t&#235; cilat karakterizonin Spanj&#235;n e shekullit t&#235; 16-t&#235;. Dor&#235;shkrimi i Benengelit &#235;sht&#235; pjes&#235;risht edhe nj&#235; histori-fantaz&#235;m q&#235; flet p&#235;r nj&#235; bot&#235; t&#235; vdekur tashm&#235;. Kishoti pra ka lindur nga ide t&#235; fjetura q&#235; po zhduken nga pak, prej tekstesh t&#235; d&#235;nuara, qofshin k&#235;to arabe apo kalorsiake. Ai mb&#235;shtetet n&#235; principe t&#235; pal&#235;kundura, por ato jan&#235; t&#235; pap&#235;rshtatshme n&#235; nj&#235; bot&#235; maskimesh, joshjesh, &#235;ndrrash e zhgj&#235;ndrrash. N&#235; librin e saj, “Ornamenti i bot&#235;s” dijetarja Maria Rosa Menocal e krahason universin mendor t&#235; Don Kishotit me bot&#235;n e pazarit t&#235; Toledos, me moriskot, marranot dhe konversot e vet. “Kush mundet gjall&#235; n&#235; bot&#235; t&#235; thot&#235; se ai &#235;sht&#235; ajo q&#235; duket t&#235; jet&#235;? Dhe kush mund t&#235; jet&#235; &#231;ka nuk dyshohet t&#235; jet&#235;?” 
K&#235;shtu pra Don Kishoti, n&#235; vend q&#235; t&#235; shfaq&#235; edhe ai nj&#235; absolutiz&#235;m triumfator, &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235; nj&#235; bot&#235; dukjesh t&#235; rr&#235;shqitshme. “Don Kishoti” &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; pohim kok&#235;ulur i nj&#235; lloj realiteti t&#235; ri i cili p&#235;rcakton modernitetin, n&#235; t&#235; cilin shum&#235; pak gj&#235;ra jan&#235; t&#235; sigurta dhe shum&#235;&#231;ka ka humbur. Forca e librit, megjithat&#235;, vjen gjithashtu nga misioni i paepur i Don Kishotit: ai nuk do t&#235; na l&#235;r&#235; q&#235; ta pranojm&#235; se di&#231;ka tjet&#235;r ve&#231; realitetit nuk &#235;sht&#235; e mundshme. 

P&#235;rshtati Ervin Hatibi




ABC nr. 4-Edward Rothstein
26.09.2005

----------


## ~Geri~

*E zeza, e gjelbra, jeshilja: uragani Katrina dhe mtonj&#235;sit e saj*

“Terroristja Katerina &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; nga ushtar&#235;t e Zotit”. Meq&#235; po vret amerikan&#235;t. Ky ishte pasazhi i nj&#235; artikulli t&#235; shum&#235;p&#235;rfolur prej medias per&#235;ndimore, shkruar nga nj&#235; drejtor i nj&#235; qendre k&#235;rkimore fetare kuvaitjane, Muhammad Yousef Al-Mlaifi. Michael Marcavage, drejtor i organizat&#235;s amerikane Repent America (Pendohu Amerik&#235 :shkelje syri:  u shpreh se Katrina ishte nj&#235; penges&#235; e d&#235;rguar nga Zoti, kund&#235;r nj&#235; festivali t&#235; krenaris&#235; homoseksuale q&#235; pritej t&#235; mbahej k&#235;to dit&#235;.
Nga Ervin Hatibi





“Terroristja Katerina &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; nga ushtar&#235;t e Zotit”. Meq&#235; po vret amerikan&#235;t. Ky ishte pasazhi i nj&#235; artikulli t&#235; shum&#235;p&#235;rfolur prej medias per&#235;ndimore, shkruar nga nj&#235; drejtor i nj&#235; qendre k&#235;rkimore fetare kuvaitjane, Muhammad Yousef Al-Mlaifi. Michael Marcavage, drejtor i organizat&#235;s amerikane Repent America (Pendohu Amerik&#235 :shkelje syri:  u shpreh se Katrina ishte nj&#235; penges&#235; e d&#235;rguar nga Zoti, kund&#235;r nj&#235; festivali t&#235; krenaris&#235; homoseksuale q&#235; pritej t&#235; mbahej k&#235;to dit&#235;. “T&#235; shpresojm&#235; se ky veprim i Zotit do t&#235; na b&#235;j&#235; t&#235; mendojm&#235; mir&#235; p&#235;r ato q&#235; tolerojm&#235; brenda qyteteve tona!”
Shkruesi nga Kuvajti, gjithsesi n&#235;nvizonte: “Katrina nuk &#235;sht&#235; an&#235;tare e al Kaid&#235;s…” Sigurisht. Bile as tsunami (anonim ky, pa ndonj&#235; em&#235;r), ai q&#235; vrau mij&#235;ra musliman&#235;, hindu e budist&#235;, nuk ishte ndonj&#235; gjeneral neoimperialist i supremacis&#235; ariane, apo ndonj&#235; koleg i pilotit t&#235; Enola Gay-t, avionit amerikan q&#235; mbolli k&#235;rpudh&#235;n e helmatisur mbi Hiroshim&#235;…
N&#235; gazet&#235;n Frankfurter Rundschau, Juergen Tritten, ministri gjerman i mjedisit, shkroi fill pas katastrof&#235;s n&#235; Luiziana se “duke anashkaluar mbrojtjen mjedisore, presidenti i Amerik&#235;s mbyll  syt&#235; ndaj d&#235;meve ekonomike e njer&#235;zore q&#235; shkaktojn&#235; mbi vendin e tij dhe ekonomin&#235; bot&#235;rore katastrofa natyrore si Katrina ".
Gjithashtu Sir David King, k&#235;shilltar shkencor p&#235;r qeverin&#235; britanike, deklaron p&#235;r Independent se ”ngrohja globale mund t&#235; jet&#235; shkaktarja p&#235;r shkat&#235;rrimet e sjella nga urragani Katrina.”
Kyoto &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; em&#235;r n&#235; japonisht, shum&#235; i p&#235;rmendur vitet e fundit. &#203;sht&#235; emri i kryeqytetit t&#235; vjet&#235;r t&#235; Japonis&#235;, ku n&#235; fund t&#235; viteve ’90 rreth 150 p&#235;rfaq&#235;sues shtetesh u mblodh&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; n&#235;nshkruar nj&#235; marr&#235;veshje p&#235;r reduktimin e &#231;lirimit t&#235; gazrave ndot&#235;s, t&#235; cil&#235;t shkaktojn&#235; fenomenin e ngrohjes globale. Sipas agjencive t&#235; specializuara t&#235; Kombeve t&#235; Bashkuara, p&#235;rfundimet shkencore t&#235; t&#235; cilave jan&#235; miratuara edhe nga akademit&#235; shkencore t&#235; vendeve t&#235; G8, ngrohja globale e sidomos k&#235;tyre 50 vjet&#235;ve t&#235; fundit, &#235;sht&#235; kryesisht rezultat i nd&#235;rmarrjeve njer&#235;zore, i &#231;lirimit t&#235; gazrave t&#235; till&#235; si dioksidi i karbonit. Rezultat i ngrohjes globale &#235;sht&#235; ndryshimi i klim&#235;s, i cili shfaqet me that&#235;sir&#235;, p&#235;rparim t&#235; shkret&#235;tir&#235;s, p&#235;rmbytje e urragane si edhe me zhdukje t&#235; z&#235;rave t&#235; caktuar t&#235; flor&#235;s e faun&#235;s. Ndot&#235;sit m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj t&#235; mjedisit n&#235; planet, Shtetet e Bashkuara, refuzuan t&#235; n&#235;nshkruajn&#235; p&#235;r reduktimin &#231;lirimit t&#235; gazrave t&#235; veta.
Krahas markave t&#235; y&#231;klave elektronike, termat m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;njohur q&#235; japonishtja ka imponuar n&#235; bot&#235; jan&#235; kryesisht trishtues e tmerrues: tsunami, kamikaxe, hara-kiri ( karate?). Em&#235;rvendet m&#235; t&#235; popullarizuara t&#235; Japonis&#235; jan&#235; po ashtu trishtuese e d&#235;shp&#235;ruese: Hiroshima, po gjithnj&#235; e m&#235; shum&#235; edhe Kyoto. N&#235; t&#235; dyja k&#235;to em&#235;rvende, me tisin err&#235;sues josimbolik q&#235; i mb&#235;shtjell, kan&#235; kontribuar kryesisht Shtetet e Bashkuara. (Gjithsesi, jo amerikan&#235;t…). (Sidomos jo zezak&#235;t simpatik&#235; t&#235; New Orleans-it…)
M&#235; se nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235;, regjisori amerikan, i lindur gjerman, Roland Emmerich drejtoi filmin “The Day After Tomorrow”, duke qen&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r se kaq, edhe autor i skenarit. Filmi ishte tipik kolosal/katastrofal, n&#235; linj&#235;n e nj&#235; tradite t&#235; njohur hollivudase, t&#235; filmave ku personazh kryesor &#235;sht&#235; N&#235;na Natyr&#235; n&#235;n ndonj&#235; kriz&#235; menopauze, q&#235; nis t’i trajtoj&#235; bijt&#235; e vet si njerk&#235; e posht&#235;r. Pastaj bijt&#235;, n&#235;n udh&#235;heqjen e ndonj&#235; V&#235;llai t&#235; Madh me sy blu, rikonfirmojn&#235; lidhjet e veta spirituale me nj&#235;ri-tjetrin, dhe e fusin N&#235;n&#235;n, triumfator&#235;, n&#235; ndonj&#235; azil. Autori ka edhe eksperienca paraprake me zhanrin; kishte   drejtuar gjithashtu hite t&#235; tilla si “Indipendence Day” dhe “Godzilla”, me po ato zallamahi budaforike, efekte speciale, mish-mash urban. Nd&#235;rkaq “The Day After Tomorrow” pati nj&#235; valenc&#235; absolutisht tjet&#235;r. Kritik&#235; t&#235; frym&#235;zimeve liberiste prokapitaliste, nis&#235;n ta quajn&#235; filmin si propagandistik dhe subversiv. Regjisori, nj&#235; mik i deklaruar i ish-rebelit t&#235; trazirave t&#235; viteve ‘60, tash minist&#235;r i jasht&#235;m i Gjermanis&#235;, Joschka Fischer, u krahasua me bashk&#235;atdhetaren kontraversiale Leni Riefenstahl, kinopropagandisten e talentuar t&#235; Rajhut t&#235; Tret&#235;, mikesh&#235;n e Fyhrerit.
&#199;’kishte ndodhur k&#235;saj rradhe? Pse “Dita pas t&#235; nes&#235;rmes” ishte film q&#235; meritonte m&#235; shum&#235; v&#235;mendje politike se zakonisht filmat e k&#235;tij zhanri? Me dy fjal&#235;, ngjarja e filmit rrotullohej rreth profecive t&#235; frikshme lidhur me ngrohjen globale. Heroi i filmit, nj&#235; klimatolog paralajm&#235;ron p&#235;r zezon&#235;n q&#235; pret planetin prej rritjes s&#235; temperaturave. Paralajm&#235;rimet dhe frik&#235;rat e tij konfirmohen nga nj&#235; shkrirje e papritur e masave t&#235; akullnajave, gj&#235; q&#235; pompon fuqish&#235;m uj&#235;ra t&#235; tep&#235;rta mbi nivelin e zakonsh&#235;m t&#235; oqeaneve. Sasia e ujit asgj&#235;son rrym&#235;n e Golfstrimit, e cila &#235;sht&#235; stabilizuesja e sistemit klimaterik t&#235; hemisfer&#235;s veriore, dhe e gjitha kjo b&#235;n t&#235; shp&#235;rthej&#235; nj&#235; superstuhi q&#235; &#231;on bot&#235;n n&#235; nj&#235; epok&#235; t&#235; re akullnajash…
D&#235;bora nis mbi Nju Delhi. Tornadot krehin Amerik&#235;n. Kokrra gjigande bresh&#235;ri bombardojn&#235; Tokion. Nju Jorku humbet n&#235;n nj&#235; mal oqeanik d&#235;bore. Posteri apokaliptik i filmit luan me imazhin e pamundur t&#235; nj&#235; pishtari t&#235; shuar t&#235; nj&#235; Statuje Lirie q&#235; e zhytur krejt n&#235;n nj&#235; arkeologji d&#235;bore e akulli, i ka mbetur jasht&#235; vet&#235;m parakrahu… Bin Ladeni rr&#235;zoi Dy Kullat e efikasitetit sfidues teknologjik, kurse gjermani ambientalist d&#235;non edhe Statuj&#235;n e Liris&#235;, simbolin e moralit amerikan. Goditja, onirike dhe fantashkencore, nuk mund t&#235; b&#235;het m&#235; e hidhur… N&#235; maj t&#235; vitit t&#235; kaluar lexoja nj&#235; artikull tep&#235;r simpatik, t&#235; ribotuar n&#235; shtypin francez, me titullin “Hollivudi si nj&#235; veg&#235;l e politik&#235;s s&#235; jashtme gjermane?” nga Stephan Richter. Autori &#171; pyeste &#187; se a ishin vall&#235; pa kuptim n&#235; analizimin e efekteve t&#235; k&#235;rkuara prej filmit, takimet gati t&#235; rregullta n&#235; Berlin midis t&#235; gjelbrit (ish-t&#235; kuq) Joschka Fischer dhe regjisorit ?
Emmerich & Joschka, (po e banalizoj me pak konspiracion) e din&#235; se komuniteti politik nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar nuk mund ta detyroj&#235; Superfuqin&#235; t&#235; n&#235;nshkruaj&#235; protokollin anti-ngrohje globale. Gjithashtu e din&#235; se mediat e konferencat apo rezolutat nuk mund t&#235; jen&#235; efikase edhe aq n&#235; sensibilizimin e opinionit amerikan, duke ofruar nj&#235; mistik&#235; shfirash e faktesh, t&#235; m&#235;rzitshme dhe t&#235; parrokshme kollaj nga mendja, t&#235; tipit: temperaturat globale na qenkan rritur k&#235;t&#235; shekull me 0,6 grad&#235; celcius, dhe akujt e shkrir&#235; i kan&#235; &#171; erektuar &#187; uj&#235;rat e oqeaneve, 10 apo 20 centimetra m&#235; tep&#235;r… Dhe prandaj na u dashka ulur p&#235;rdorimi I energjis&#235;, q&#235; t&#235; kufizohet &#231;lirimi I dioksidit t&#235; karbonit, apo duhet shpenzuar n&#235; burime alternative e t&#235; kushtueshme energjie, apo duhen rikonceptuar teknologjit&#235; e filtrimit t&#235; gazrave… Rruga m&#235; e shkurt&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; imazhi, posterifikimi, dramaturgjia. K&#235;shtu brezi i ri n&#235; Amerik&#235; duhet shokuar me sajime gjiganteske t&#235; nj&#235; zallamahie ekstreme shkaktuar nga ndotja e mjedisit, e cila prek k&#235;do, kudo. Gazetari Richter nuk rrinte pa th&#235;n&#235;, duke buz&#235;qeshur, se gjithsesi, gjerman&#235;t jan&#235; t&#235; par&#235;t q&#235; e kan&#235; p&#235;rdorur kamer&#235;n p&#235;r propagand&#235;, por e reja k&#235;saj here &#235;sht&#235;, se p&#235;r megafon t&#235; axhendave t&#235; veta ambientaliste n&#235; Amerik&#235; po p&#235;rdorin paradoksalisht Hollivudin, instrumentin par exellence t&#235; p&#235;r&#231;imit t&#235; kultur&#235;s dhe ides&#235; amerikane kudo n&#235; bot&#235;. Un&#235; do t&#235; shtoja, n&#235; paralelen absurde q&#235; nisa m&#235; par&#235;, se nd&#235;rsa Bin Laden rr&#235;noi kullat, dhe Emmerich Statuj&#235;n e Liris&#235;, t&#235; dy nuk pat&#235;n rrug&#235; tjet&#235;r p&#235;rve&#231;se t&#235; p&#235;rdorin teknologjin&#235; amerikane…
Fill pas fatkeq&#235;sis&#235; n&#235; Luiziana, dy pole thell&#235;sisht t&#235; ndryshme, fondamentalist&#235;t dhe ambientalist&#235;t, gjet&#235;n guxim t&#235; shohin n&#235; tragjedi disa mekanizma shkak/pasoj&#235;. Si&#231; ndodhi edhe pas 11 shtatorit, fondamentalist&#235;t e krishter&#235; vendas, pan&#235; tek tragjedia nd&#235;shkimin e Zotit p&#235;r degjenerimin moral t&#235; vendit, kurse fondamentalist&#235;t musliman&#235; than&#235; se u b&#235;n&#235; vet&#235; instrument i k&#235;tij nd&#235;shkimi, p&#235;r fajet e Amerik&#235;s n&#235; Lindjen e Mesme. Po ashtu me rastin Katrin&#235;s, sipas gazet&#235;s The Guardian, fondamentalist&#235;t e krishter&#235; prosionist&#235; dhe ata henrenj, list&#235;s s&#235; degjenerimit, me abortet e homoseksual&#235;t, i shtuan edhe faktin se Amerika nuk b&#235;ri asgj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; penguar p&#235;rz&#235;nien e kolon&#235;ve izraelit&#235; nga Toka e Premtuar (Rripi i Gaz&#235;s), prandaj Zoti po e d&#235;nonte. Fondamentalist&#235;t musliman&#235;, jo vet&#235;m me komunikatat anonime n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; al Kaid&#235;s, e num&#235;ruan p&#235;r kamikaxe t&#235; vet&#235;n Katrin&#235;n q&#235; shkoi e plasi mu n&#235; vendin e vet, dhe si shkak p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; num&#235;ruan Afganistanin, Irakun, Palestin&#235;n. P&#235;rve&#231; fondamentalist&#235;ve me flamur jeshil, edhe ambientalist&#235;t me flamur t&#235; gjelb&#235;r iu dhan&#235; tundimeve t&#235; mistik&#235;s ekologjike, duke p&#235;rmendur si shkak t&#235; urrganit, n&#235; vend t&#235; Irakut, fajet e Kyotos s&#235; pan&#235;nshkruar dhe ngrohjen globale
ABC nr. 2-Ervin Hatibi
04.10.2005

----------


## ORIONI

*Lindja në Qytetërimin Perëndimor* 

Eshtë e pranueshme që Qytetërimet marrin dhe japin nga njëri-tjetri, por në rastin tonë në shkrimin e përgatitur flitet për ndikimin e Islamit në Qytetërimin Perëndimor. Në një varg faktesh jepet kjo ide, e cila tregon nga ana tjetër dhe marrje-dhënien e dy qytetërimeve me njëra-tjetrën

*Përgatiti; Ervin Hatibi * 


Pas përzënies së maurëve nga Spanja, xhamia e madhe e Kordovës, ashtu si edhe të tjera xhami më pak të njohura iberike, u shndërrua në kishë. Arti maur, përjashton figurat dhe simbolet duke shkëlqyer në format gjeometrike dhe abstrakte, të cilat nuk janë shprehje të etnicitetit apo politikës, por shfaqje të një estetike fetare. Spanjollët më vonë nuk patën probleme të mbivendosin kryqtore apo ikona e statuja devocionale në një hapësirë grafikisht mikpritëse, ndonëse teknikisht të tejdekoruar me stuko arabeskash e kaligrafie. Ky lloj palimpsesti islamokristian, ndonëse futur në një kornizë tragjike pushtimesh e ripushtimesh  është një lloj simboli për përvojat komplekse të popullatave me fe të ndryshme rreth basenit të Mesdheut. Natyrë palimpsesti patën edhe dija e arti e zakonet, në dimensione e nivele të ndryshme, të cilat kishin shpesh teksturë të disafishtë, midis dijeve greke, indiane, asiriane, kineze, bizantine, hebreje, teksturë e cila vinte e bëhej arabe e më së fundmi evropiane. Në librin e tij "The Middle East" (Lindja e Mesme), kryeorientalisti Bernard Ljuis, eksperti më me famë për historinë e Lindjes së Mesme, shpjegon se arritjet e shkencës arabo-islame të Mesjetës nuk janë të kufizuara në ruajtjen e mësimit grek, as në rimishërimin e elementeve nga Lindja e Largët. Kjo trashëgimi që përcollën shkencëtarët muslimanë të Mesjetës ishte pasuruar gjerësisht nga përpjekjet dhe kontributi i tyre. Shkenca greke, në tërësi, mbeti teorike. Shkenca mesjetare e Lindjes së Mesme ishte praktike dhe në fusha të tilla si mjekësia, kimia, astronomia dhe agronomia, trashëgimia klasike u qartësua dhe u plotësua nga eksperimentet dhe vëzhgimet e shkencëtarëve mesjetarë të Lindjes së Mesme. Megjithatë, gjatë Mesjetës, siç tregon edhe klasiku Norman Daniel,  kishte një bashkëveprim të konsiderueshëm midis dy qytetërimeve (islam e të krishterë). Padyshim, që nga fundi i shekullit të shtatë, Spanja përbënte një urë midis Lindjes e Perëndimit, apo e thënë më mirë, midis Jugut e Veriut, Islamit e Krishtërimit. Nën diktaturën e Frankos, historiografia zyrtare spanjolle u përpoq ta nënvleftësonte ndihmesën muslimane në jetën e Spanjës, pa folur këtu fare për ndihmesat në kulturën evropiane. Në fushën shkencore ka pasur më tepër vlerësim të masës në të cilën Rilindja evropiane i detyrohet përkthimeve arabe të burimeve klasike, po ndërkaq shkalla e ndikimit arab në shkollat mjekësore të Salernos dhe Montpëljesë është ende në diskutim. Ajo që duket qartë është se që prej shekullit të dymbëdhjetë e më pas, zhvillime kyç në teknologji, si mullinjtë e erës, kompasi detar, armët e zjarrit, baruti apo ora mekanike, ishin të pjesëtuara në një raport shkëmbimi të ndërsjelltë midis të dyja palëve, gjë që e bënte njërën borxhlije ndaj tjetrës. Vetëm më vonë Evropa përparoi( Norman Daniel, Arabs and Mediaeval Europe). Evropianët sigurisht i kanë vështruar rregullisht këto përparime si arritje të tyret, duke anashkaluar ndihmesat e muslimanëve. (Francesco Gabrieli Histoire et civilisation de lIslam en Europe: Arabes et Turcs en Occident du VIIe au XXe siècle). Ndërkaq, sidoqoftë, kishte mjaft ndërveprim midis evropianëve dhe arabëve. Në librin e tij Kryqi dhe gjysëmhëna: Krishtërimi dhe Islami që nga koha e Muhamedit deri tek Reforma, Richard Fletcher nënvizon si emblematike një ndodhi që sillet aty rreth vitit 1140. Një dijetar nga Italia e veriut bëri një udhëtim të vështirë duke kaluar përmes vargmaleve të Alpeve dhe Pirenejve për të mbërritur në qytetin spanjoll të sapo ripushtuar, Toledo. Aty Gerardit të Kremonës, siç quhej dijetari, iu dha post kleriku në një katedrale, e cila pak më parë kishte qenë Xhamia e të Premtes, e cila sapo u ishte marrë muslimanëve të qytetit. Para triumfit të Islamit, Toledo kishte qenë kryeqyteti i Spanjës vizigote, dhe ripushtimi i saj nga Alfonsi VI i Kastiljes u bë një moment i rëndësishëm i Rekonkuistës së krishterë në tokat që njiheshin prej muslimanëve me emrin el-Andalus. Shumë prej muslimanëve të qytetit gjithsesi, zgjodhën të qëndrojnë nën pushtetin kastiljan, dhe njëri prej tyre ishte edhe një dijetar i quajtur Galib Mozarabi. Nuk dihet mirë sesi Gerardi dhe Galibi u bënë shokë, por jo shumë kohë pas ardhjes së Gerardit, të dy nisën një bashkëpunim në një seri përkthimesh nga biblioteka arabe e Toledos, e cila i kishte shpëtuar plaçkitjeve të fitimtarëve të krishterë. 
Metoda me të cilën përkthenin Gerardi dhe Galibi nuk mund të cilësohet si ideale nga pikëpamja e dijetarëve modernë. Galibi i kthente tekstet arabe në spanjishten kastiljane, e pastaj Gerardi i kthente ato në latinisht. E ndërkaq shumë nga tekstet ishin libra të klasikëve grekë, të cilat ishin të përkthyera në arabisht prej siriakishtes, e kështu mundësia për pasaktësi ishte shumë e lartë. Por gjithsesi ky sistem duket se ka funksionuar. Për gjatë një gjysëm shekulli, Galibi dhe Gerardi përkthyen nga arabishtja jo më pak se 88 vepra mbi astronominë, matematikën, mjekësinë, filozofinë dhe logjikën, degë të dijes të cilat qenë baza e mëkëmbjes intelektuale në Evropë, dukuri e cila shpesh shënohet me termin rilindja e shekullit të XII. 
Të tjera përkthime nga arabishtja gjatë kësaj periudhe mbushen bibliotekat evropiane me një të tillë pasuri intelektuale, të paimagjinueshme vetëm një shekull më parë. U përkthyen vepra të Aristotelit, Euklidit e Ptolemeut, komentarët e Avicenës (Ibn Sina) dhe tektet astrologjike të el-Khavarizmit, enciklopedi anatomie, përmbledhje të ilustruara shahu dhe udhëzues përmbi gurët e çmuar dhe cilësitë e tyre mjekësore. 
Është ky një çast kulminant po shpeshherë i harruar në historinë e zhvillimit të qytetërimit perëndimor: mëkëmbja intelektuale e Evropës mesjetare me anën e një transfuzioni të përgjithshëm nga Bota Islame. Ndërkaq që pak a shumë, aspekte të tilla thelbësore të qytetërimit perëndimor si letra, ritualizimi i dashurisë, algjebra dhe numëratorët kaluan në Evropë prej Spanjës muslimane. Po ashtu, harku arkitektonik me majë dhe mjekësia arabo-greke (apo mjekësia e junan-i t sipas përkthimit arabisht të fjalës jonian-grek) erdhën në botën e krishterë prej Salernos e Siçilisë, prej nga ku mbreti norman Roxheri II, i njohur edhe si sulltani i pagëzuar, porosiste dijetarin tunizian el- Idrizi për ti shkruar një enciklopedi gjeografike. Disa dijetarë shkojnë edhe më tej. Profesor Xhorxh Makdisi i Universitetit të Harvardit ka këmbëngulur bindshëm për një kontribut madhor të muslimanëve në shfaqjen e universiteteve të para në Perëndim, duke treguar se terma të tillë si të mbash një karrige (kursij) në një departament, apo koncepti mbi studentët që lexojnë (jekraune) një subjekt dhe që marrin një gradë (derexheh), e po ashtu edhe praktika të tilla si ligjëratat inauguruese (khutbeh) dhe veshja e rrobës akademike (abaja, hirka), të gjitha mund të shihen fare lehtë si gjurmë të praktikave e koncepteve muslimane. Edhe vetë ideja e një universiteti në kuptimin modern të vet, si një vend mësimi ku nxënësit mblidhen për të studjuar me mësues të ndryshëm një shkallë të gjërë dijesh, shihet përgjithësisht si një risi e zhvilluar fillimisht në Universitetin el-Ezher të Kairos. Siç e ka demonstruar edhe Makdisi, ishin qytetet që kufizoheshin me botën islame, si Salerno, Napoli, Bolonja, Montpelieja dhe Parisi ato që të parat futën idenë e universitetit në Perëndim, një ide që nisi pastaj të përhapej drejt veriut. (George Makdisi, The Rise of Colleges: Institutions of Learning in Islam and the Ëest, & The Rise of Humanism in Classical Islam and the Christian Ëest) Po ashtu, e famshmja poezi e dashurisë e trubadurëve mundet të ketë rrjedhur prej oborreve të vogla të muluk al-tavaif , mbretërive të vockla arabe të Andaluzisë së shekullit të njëmbëdhjetë. Norman Daniel shkruan se  poezia oborrtare në arabisht, shpesh tepër e lehtë, gjithsesi shtrihej më gjerë në tematikë dhe trajtim sesa vargu tubadur. Nëse kjo e fundit nuk pati ndonjë vend të zgjedhur në historinë e letërsisë evropiane, kjo mund të shpjegohet me faktin se ajo nuk ishte tjetër veçse një degëzim provincial dhe rrënuar i poezisë oborrtare të Spanjës muslimane. Duke sugjeruar se  e gjithë tradita romantike e letërsisë së Evropës i ka një borxh të paçmueshëm Spanjës së shekullit të njëmbëdhjetë, Norman Daniel gjithashtu këmbëngul se prania e ideve platonike në Provansën franceze gjatë kësaj periudhe, besohet të ketë ardhur prej Ibën Hazmit. I lindur në Kordovë më 994, Ibën Hazmi ishte autor i Gjerdanit të pëllumbeshës, një poemë përmbi artin e dashurisë. Por ndërsa kjo vepër u ngjiz në Spanjë, pra gjeografikisht në Evropë, historianët nga Veriu vizatojnë një kufi përgjatë vargmalit të Pirenejve, duke e përjashtuar kulturën arabe të Jugut nga vëmendja e tyre. Versioni i Norman Danielit e shpreh qartë se nga këndvështrimi letrar, ky është një kufi i padrejtë
Marrëdhëniet e çuditshme dhe komplekse të Perëndimit të krishterë dhe botës islame kanë provokuar një varietet të gjerë komentesh nga historianët. Ka studiues që kanë pikëpamje të tilla si ato që Medievalisti i madh Sër Steven Runciman, shpreh në fund të kryeveprës së tij në tri pjesë përmbi Kryqëzatat, se qytetërimi ynë u rrit prej një serie të gjatë bashkëveprimi midis Lindjes e Perëndimit. Runcimani besonte se kryqëzatat duhen kuptuar jo edhe aq si përpjekje për ti rikthyer krishterimit qendrat e veta shpirtërore, por më tepër si dyndjet e fundme barbare. 
Trashëgimtarët e vërtetë të qytetërimit roman nuk ishin kalorësit hekuraxhinj të Perëndimit fshatar, por bizantinët e kulturuar të Kostandinopojës dhe arabët e qytetëruar të kalifatit të Damaskut, të cilët, si njëra palë ashtu edhe të tjetra, ruajtën qytetërimin urban helenik të Mesdheut antik shumë kohë pasi ai ishte shkatërruar përfundimisht në Evropë. (Sir Steven Runciman, A History of the Crusades)
Libri i Richard Fletcherit Kryqi dhe gjysëmhëna nënvizon faktin se marrdhëniet muslimano-të krishtera, megjithëse të infektuara nga injoranca, keqkuptimi i ndërsjelltë dhe periudha të gjata e të mirëfillta agresionesh, nuk kanë qenë gjithsesi vetëm një histori konflikti. Ndërkaq ai tregon sesi qyetërimi perëndimor mesjetar u ndikua thellësisht nga dijet dhe literatura muslimane. Përgjatë gjithë librit Fletcher thekson pikat e kontaktit midis dy botëve. Ai nënvizon sesi profeti Muhamed nuk mendoi se po formonte ndonjë fe të re, më tepër sesa po sillte një plotësim të dërgatës hyjnore, pjesër të së cilës kishin filluar me profetët e tjerë si Abrahami, Moisiu, Jezusi Mbi të gjitha Islami pranon shumë prej Dhjatës së Re e tëVjetër dhe ndjek ligjin e Moisiut për sa i përket çështjeve të tilla si rrethprerja apo pastrimet rituale, kurse në Kuran të krishterët quhet më të afërtit në dashuri për muslimanët, të cilët udhëzohen në Suren 29 që  të mos debatojnë me Popullin e Librit (hebrenjtë dhe çifutët) përveçse në mënyrën më të mirë. dhe thuaj: Ne besojmë në atë që na është zbritur ne dhe në atë që ju është zbritur ju; Zoti ynë dhe Zoti juaj është një, dhe atij i jemi dorëzuar. 
Fletcher gjithashtu i jep rëndësi edhe mënyrës së veçantë me të cilën ushtritë muslimane u mirëpritën si çlirimtarë nga të krishterët koptë e siriakë, të cilët vuanin nën diskriminimin e bizantinëve thellësisht ortodoksë. Të krishterëve të persekutuar monofizitë të Sirisë e Egjiptit, muslimanët do tu shfaqeshin si shpëtimtarë. E njëjta mund të thuhet edhe për hebrenjtë e persekutuar Të çliruar prej zgjedhës së persekutimit të Kostandinopojës, ata lulëzuan si asnjëherë më parë, duke i dhënë udhë kështu një letërsie të pasur shpirtërore himnesh, lutjesh, predikimesh dhe veprash devocionale. Gërmime të reja nga arkeologu Michele Piccirillo, i vendosur në Jeruzalem, e përforcojnë fuqishëm këtë fakt. Ato kanë treguar se pushtimi i Palestinës bizantine si edhe i Transjordanisë nga arabët, rezultoi në një hov të pashembullt ndërtimi kishash apo mozaikësh të rëndësishëm helenikë. E gjitha kjo tregon se nën pushtetin e kalifëvë emevitë të Damaskut, praktikimi i fesë ishte më i lirë dhe ekonomia përparonte (Michele Piccirillo, "The Christians in Palestine During a Time of Transition: 7th-9th Centuries,").
Shkrimtarët e hershëm bizantinë, duke përfshirë edhe teologun më mprehtë të kishës së lashtë, Shën Gjon Damaskenin, mbështesnin idenë se Islami nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një formë heterodokse e Krishtërimit. Ky vështrim është veçanërisht interesant, po të kihet parasysh se Gjon Damaskeni u rrit në oborrin kalifal emevit të Damaskut, zemra e botës së re islame, ku i ati punonte si këshilltar dhe vetë ai ishte një shok i ngushtë i kalifit të ardhshëm el-Jazid. Në moshë të thyer, Gjoni u vesh murg në një manastir shkretëtire në Mar Saba, ku edhe filloi të shkruante kryeveprën e tij të titulluar Kroi i dijes. Libri përmban një kritikë ndaj Islamit, e para e shkruar nga një i krishterë. Gjoni e pa Islamin si ngushtësisht të lidhur me doktrinën heterodokse të krishterimit Nestorian. Kjo ishte një afërsi për të cilën muslimanët dhe nestorianët ishin të ndërgjegjshëm. Në vitin 649, një peshkop nestorian shkruante: Këta arabët nuk luftojnë kundër fesë tonë të krishterë. Jo, përkundrazi ata e mbrojnë besimin tonë, i nderojnë priftërinjtë dhe shenjtorët tanë dhe u bëjnë dhurata kishave tona. (Margaret Smith, Studies in Early Mysticism in the Near and Middle East).
Gjatë gjithë periudhës së mesjetës, të krishterët e muslimanët vazhduan të takohen aq sa për punë tregëtie e diturie, po aq edhe në fushëbeteja. Qytetërimi tolerant dhe pluralist i muslimanëve të el-Andalusit mundësoi një ndërveprim veçanërisht të frytshëm. Një moment domethënës i veçuar nga Fletcher, është kur më 949, një dërgatë diplomatike bizantine, i paraqiti oborrit musliman të Kordovës veprat e mjekut grek Diskorides. Nuk kishte në Spanjë dijetarë që dinin greqisht, kështu një kërkesë u dërgua në Kostandinopojë, në përgjigje të së cilës një murg i quajtur Nikollë u dërgua në Spanjë më 951. U gjet gjithashtu edhe një dijetar musliman nga Siçilia që njihte greqishten. Të dy këta ua shpjeguan tekstin një grupi dijetarësh spanjollë. Ky grup ishte nga më të çuditshmit. Bënin pjesë aty muslimanë andaluzianë vendas si dijetari Ibn Xhulxhul, i cili më vonë hartoi një komentar të Diskoridesit; bënte pjesë një oborrtar dhe mjek i njohur hebre, Hasdai Ibn Shaprut dhe peshkopi mozarab Recemund i Elviras, i cili ishte dërguar edhe si ambasador i kalifit tek perandori gjerman Oto i I-rë, i cili ishte po ashtu autor i të ashtuquajturit Kalendar i Kordovës, një vepër që përmbante informacione agronomie dhe botanike. Ky ishte vërtet një tubim ndërkombëtar dhe ndërkomunitar dijetarësh. Gjatë kryqëzatave, venediku dhe qytete të tjera tregëtare italiane ruajtën marrdhënie fitimprurëse tregëtie me kolegët muslimanë, proces i cili ka lënë gjurmë edhe në shumë e shumë fjalë arabisht që mbijetojnë në dialektin venecian apo në influencat rrënjësore muslimane mbi arkitekturën veneciane. 
Në prizmin e standarteve moderne, të krishterët dhe hebrenjtë që jetonin nën pushtetin musliman, pra dhimitë, trajtoheshin si qytetarë të klasit të dytë. Por të paktën ekzistonte një lloj ekuilibri pluralist, të cilin historianët spanjollë e kanë quajtur convivencia - bashkëjetesë, gjë e cila nuk kishte të ngjarë aspak në botën e krishterë, dhe që mori fund në Spanjë jo shumë pas përfundimit të Rekonkuistës së krishterë. Sapo morën Granadën më 2 Janar 1492, mbretërit e krishterë përzunë muslimanët dhe hebrenjtë, si edhe kurdisën Inkuizicionin mbi të krishterët e rinj, mbi ata që u konvertuan rishtas. Gjithsesi gjatë Rekonkuistës në Spanjë, mësojmë për vrasjen e arabëve që ishin dijetarë të fesë, ndërsa poetët kurseheshin...  Diçka e përafërt ndodhi edhe në Siçili. Pas një periudhe të frytshme bashkëjetese tolerante nën mbretërit normanë, më vonë muslimanët u vunë para një zgjedhjeje të ashpër: ose të konvertoheshin ose të shpërnguleshin.

----------


## ORIONI

*Zbulimi i vet&#235;vrasjes* 

&#199;do vet&#235;vrasje &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; vrasje, dhe anasjelltas, &#231;do vrasje &#235;sht&#235; edhe vet&#235;vrasje, p&#235;r sa koh&#235; q&#235; n&#235; dyja an&#235;t, viktimat, si ajo aktive dhe ajo pasive, si vras&#235;si dhe i vrari, jan&#235; gjithsesi t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;t njer&#235;z. Me t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n sasi dhe form&#235; sysh, duarsh, zemrash, prind&#235;rish… K&#235;shtu duket se &#235;sht&#235; &#231;&#235;shtja n&#235; esenc&#235;,

Q&#235; nga teorit&#235; e konspiracioneve fetare e deri tek l&#235;vdimi n&#235;n z&#235; si shenj&#235; emancipimi 



*Ervin Hatibi*


&#199;do vet&#235;vrasje &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; vrasje, dhe anasjelltas, &#231;do vrasje &#235;sht&#235; edhe vet&#235;vrasje, p&#235;r sa koh&#235; q&#235; n&#235; dyja an&#235;t, viktimat, si ajo aktive dhe ajo pasive, si vras&#235;si dhe i vrari, jan&#235; gjithsesi t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;t njer&#235;z. Me t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n sasi dhe form&#235; sysh, duarsh, zemrash, prind&#235;rish…  K&#235;shtu duket se &#235;sht&#235; &#231;&#235;shtja n&#235; esenc&#235;, ndon&#235;se n&#235; aparenc&#235; kamikaz&#235;t p&#235;rkufizohen si ata q&#235; brenda vetvrasjes b&#235;jn&#235; edhe vrasje apo anasjelltas. Gjithnj&#235; e m&#235; dendur, kushdo q&#235; hap gazetat n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri, futet gati p&#235;rdit&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; shesh gjithnj&#235; e m&#235; pak virtual vet&#235;vrasjesh, perimetri i t&#235; cilit ngushtohet ku m&#235; shum&#235; e ku m&#235; pak si nj&#235; lak n&#235; fytin personal t&#235;ndin si lexues. Q&#235; nga kronika e zez&#235; vendase deri tek ajo e kuqja nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare, vet&#235;vrasja globaliste e kamikazit b&#235;n paralelen asimetrike me at&#235; anonimen lokale t&#235; prindit shumf&#235;mij&#235;sh borxhli apo t&#235; gjimnazistes s&#235; refuzuar, dhe kushdo mund t&#235; gjendet midis k&#235;tij binari. Gjithkush mund t’i hip&#235; ndonj&#235; avioni t&#235; infektuar, apo t&#235; pres&#235; si emigrant apo student kurbeti metron&#235; n&#235; stacionin e gabuar, si edhe gjithkush mund t&#235; ket&#235; apo jet&#235; nj&#235; prind borxhli pa shpres&#235; apo kuror&#235;thyer, n&#235; nj&#235; vend ku shteti ndaj qytetarit &#235;sht&#235; krejt indiferent, nd&#235;rsa opinioni tejet invadent. Me arroganc&#235;n e vet ku m&#235; t&#235; d&#235;shp&#235;ruar e ku m&#235; pak, dy llojet e vet&#235;vrasjeve m&#235;sip&#235;r japin e marrin t&#235; pakt&#235;n n&#235; nivele t&#235; padukshme t&#235; frym&#235;zimit reciprok. Sepse nj&#235; njeri q&#235; hedh monumentalisht veten n&#235; er&#235;, duke pasur t&#235; mb&#235;shtjell&#235; rreth vetes me shp&#235;rfillje eksploziv dhe gozhda, &#235;sht&#235; stimulant tep&#235;r konfortues p&#235;r nj&#235; tjet&#235;r q&#235; matet t&#235; t&#235;rheq&#235; thjesht&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;z&#235;n n&#235; t&#235;mth apo t&#235; p&#235;rcjell&#235; posht&#235; me uj&#235; fostoksin&#235;n... Gjithashtu, e kund&#235;rta: kush p&#235;rgatitet p&#235;r vetshp&#235;rthim, kujton sesi njer&#235;z t&#235; tjer&#235; me pretendime aspak heroike kan&#235; gjetur guxim t&#235; v&#235;n&#235; dor&#235; mbi jet&#235;n e tyre duke pasur n&#235; dispozicion mjete shum&#235; m&#235; pak efikase e t&#235; shpejta…



Invazionet e trurit
P&#235;r lexuesin ton&#235; t&#235; dyja k&#235;to invazione t&#235; mendjes jan&#235; t&#235; reja. Vet&#235;vrasja e publikuar ka qen&#235; privilegj i limituar kryeministrash poliagjent&#235; apo personazhesh t&#235; Shekspirit, nd&#235;rsa Oso Kuka (se m&#235; thon&#235; Oso baroti/e djeg vedin edhe ty) dhe Vojo Kushi kan&#235; qen&#235; p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesit modest&#235; t&#235; vetmohimit luftarak in extremis. Industrializimi i informacionit n&#235; vend, me k&#235;rkes&#235;n e tij t&#235; d&#235;shp&#235;ruar p&#235;r ngjarje, e ka ekspozuar individin shqiptar p&#235;rball&#235; holl&#235;sive t&#235; gjithanshme t&#235; mjedisit, duke nxjerr&#235; n&#235; drit&#235; &#231;kamos. P&#235;rmes k&#235;tij procesi, p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235; bota shqiptare i &#235;sht&#235; afishuar lakuriq para hund&#235;s n&#235; koh&#235; reale banorit t&#235; saj. Shqip&#235;ria Sot ka qen&#235; nj&#235; zbulim i von&#235;: striptiza e saj nisur n&#235; liri, me faqet e para shtypur me shkronja plumbi t&#235; vitit 1990, sosi gati nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht me bumin n&#235; biznesin e nd&#235;rtimit, i cili u b&#235; nj&#235; nga burimet kryesore financuese t&#235; gazetave e televizioneve tona. Mediat q&#235; u themeluan p&#235;rmbi pallatet e larta t&#235; bumit imobiliar, zakonisht duke shp&#235;rfillur edhe ato distancat etike, mund&#235;suan k&#235;shtu edhe kuot&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; e efikase t&#235; v&#235;zhgimit vuajerist p&#235;rmbi shoq&#235;ri. Hipur mbi to vum&#235; re se shqiptar&#235;t, nd&#235;r t&#235; tjera, ia kishin nisur n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; frenetike t&#235; vrisnin veten. Midis pallateve t&#235; larta me xham turk dhe vetvrasjeve t&#235; shpeshta, n&#235;n siglat e emisioneve t&#235; lajmeve q&#235; shkruajn&#235; NE&#203;S dhe jo LAJME, zbuluam se ishim b&#235;r&#235; befas tamam si gjith&#235; bota… T&#235; noterizosh vet&#235;vrasjen si shenj&#235; emancipimi &#235;sht&#235; krejt e jasht&#235;ligjshme p&#235;r opinionin publik, kur n&#235; fakt vet&#235;vrasja shihet, duke favorizuar esenc&#235;n n&#235; d&#235;m t&#235; aparenc&#235;s, si sh&#235;mti e dhimbshme, e cila tregon thjesht&#235; d&#235;shp&#235;rim skamnor apo posht&#235;rim seksual apo tranzicion identitar ... N Vet&#235;vrasja n&#235; nj&#235; shoq&#235;ri post-totalitare, mund t&#235; kuptohet edhe si nj&#235; nga format e zbulimit t&#235; vetes, pron&#235;simit mbi k&#235;t&#235; instanc&#235;  fakt, ndon Vet&#235;vrasja n&#235; nj&#235; shoq&#235;ri post-totalitare, mund t&#235; kuptohet edhe si nj&#235; nga format e zbulimit t&#235; vetes, pron&#235;simit mbi k&#235;t&#235; instanc&#235; se hidhur,vet&#235;vrasja n&#235; nj&#235; shoq&#235;ri post-totalitare, mund t&#235; kuptohet edhe si nj&#235; nga format e zbulimit t&#235; vetes, pron&#235;simit mbi k&#235;t&#235; instanc Vet&#235;vrasja n&#235; nj&#235; shoq&#235;ri post-totalitare, mund t&#235; kuptohet edhe si nj&#235; nga format e zbulimit t&#235; vetes, t&#235; pron&#235;simit mbi k&#235;t&#235; instanc&#235; … Nuk &#235;sht&#235; interesante t&#235; citosh togfjal&#235;sha alarmist&#235; t&#235; opinionist&#235;ve t&#235; shqet&#235;suar nga p&#235;rmasat prej fushate t&#235; vetvrasjeve n&#235; vend, sepse ato mbushin faqet e para t&#235; gazetave m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha t&#235; vendit. Nd&#235;rkaq, z&#235;ra “ndryshe” q&#235; shprehin konsiderata p&#235;r rritjen e vetvrasjeve n&#235; vend, mundemi t’i gjejm&#235; ndon&#235;se n&#235;n pseudonime, vet&#235;m n&#235;p&#235;r kthinat hiperdemokratike t&#235; internetit. Ja si shfrehet n&#235; nj&#235; forum shum&#235; popullor on line nj&#235; mendimtar anonim n&#235;n pseudonimin priapik “Dick Darlington Delarge”:


“jam i lumtum qi ma n'fund dhe n'shqypni vedvrasja po prek shoqnin. Derrat kurr nuk din me vra vedin.



 Me vra vedin asht me DIT me kuptu me shiju me jetu  



bash nji kjo kallxo per nji shoqni civile qi me shpejtsi asht tuj prek shqypnin, pra cka du me than asht se nuk asht vedvrasja ajo qi po prek shoqnin civile por ekzistenca e nji shoqnie civile ose jocivile percaktohet, ne mes tjerash, ka niveli i fenomenit t'vedvrasjes ky relacion asht ne perpjestim t'drejt - sa ma shum vedvrasje aq ma civil ne shoqnia, ne e kunderta sa ma pak ose aspak aq ma pran nivelit kafshnor asht ne shoqnia”



Pse kjo val&#235; vet&#235;vrasjesh 

T&#235; shqet&#235;son ky raciz&#235;m p&#235;r kafsh&#235;t e shkreta, dhe p&#235;rmendja e tyre si shembull prapambetje &#235;sht&#235; thjesht e pajustifikuar dhe pasoj&#235; e dogmatizmit darvinist. Gegshkruesi harron se p&#235;rve&#231; vetvrasjes, kafsh&#235;t nuk ndotin as mjedisin, nuk b&#235;jn&#235; genocide apo nuk nd&#235;rtojn&#235; kampe p&#235;rq&#235;ndrimi. Paradoksale &#235;sht&#235; se ai q&#235; quhet sot qytet&#235;rim, shk&#235;putja me arsye kritike e teknologjike nga marr&#235;dh&#235;niet tradicionaliste e artizanale, shoq&#235;rohet me gjoba t&#235; ndryshme dhe efekte tep&#235;r t&#235; dhimbshme an&#235;sore… K&#235;shtu niveli i modernizimit t&#235; nj&#235; shoq&#235;rie per&#235;ndimore zakonisht shkon paralel me numrin e vet&#235;vrasjeve p&#235;r banor dhe me ndotjen e ambientit. Po ashtu dihet se kombet q&#235; kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; Aushvicin dhe Hiroshim&#235;n, jan&#235; etalon qytet&#235;rimi p&#235;r gjith&#235; bot&#235;n…Dikush mund t&#235; replikoj&#235; me logjik&#235;n e cinikut dionisiak m&#235;sip&#235;r, duke th&#235;n&#235; se vet&#235;vrasjet tona nuk jan&#235; shenj&#235; e ndonj&#235; spiritualiteti t&#235; elaboruar negativisht apo e ndonj&#235; spleen-i, por  thjesht&#235; nj&#235; metafor&#235; e vdekjes nga uria. Po ama, n&#235;se vet&#235;vrasjet tona u shpjegokan kryesisht me d&#235;shp&#235;rimet e varf&#235;ris&#235;,  eksperienca e sa e sa vendeve ku e ku m&#235; t&#235; varf&#235;ra se Shqip&#235;ria, tregon nj&#235; prani gati simbolike t&#235; k&#235;saj dukurie. Dallimi thelb&#235;sor &#235;sht&#235;, se ndryshe nga ne, vende t&#235; bot&#235;s s&#235; tret&#235;, p&#235;rve&#231; shkall&#235;s s&#235; varf&#235;ris&#235;  kan&#235; shum&#235; m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; edhe shkall&#235;n e fetar&#235;sis&#235;…  Argument se vet&#235;vrasjet nuk lidhen edhe aq me ekonomin&#235; sesa me kultur&#235;n, &#235;sht&#235; edhe fakti se amerikan&#235;t kan&#235; nivelin m&#235; t&#235; ul&#235;t t&#235; vet&#235;vrasjes krahasuar me gjith&#235; shteteve e tjera t&#235; Evrop&#235;s, gj&#235; q&#235; shkon n&#235; p&#235;rpjes&#235;tim t&#235; drejt&#235; me faktin se p&#235;rqindja e amerikan&#235;ve q&#235; besojn&#235; Zotin, ringjalljen n&#235; SHBA &#235;sht&#235; dalluesh&#235;m m&#235; e lart&#235; krahasuar me evropian&#235;t. Megjith&#235;k&#235;t&#235;, besimi u p&#235;rfol publikisht si nj&#235; shtys&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; val&#235; vet&#235;vras&#235;se t&#235; miturish e t&#235; rinjsh n&#235; vend, t&#235; cil&#235;t faqet e para t&#235; gazetave i p&#235;rkufizuan si viktima t&#235; besimit t&#235; kot&#235; n&#235; jet&#235;n tjet&#235;r. Shkruesit e kronikan&#235;t e ndrysh&#235;m nuk harronin kurr&#235; t&#235; n&#235;nvizonin faktin se policia bllokonte si prova p&#235;r qart&#235;simet e vet&#235;vrasjeve edhe kopje t&#235; revist&#235;s s&#235; D&#235;shmitar&#235;ve t&#235; Jehovait, “Kulla e Roj&#235;s” t&#235; gjendura n&#235; sht&#235;pit&#235; e viktimave. (Duhet th&#235;n&#235; se e shtypur n&#235; nj&#235; tirazh oqeanik, revista n&#235; fjal&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; jo pak e p&#235;rhapur n&#235; sht&#235;pit&#235; tona. Respekti p&#235;r fjal&#235;n e shkruar si edhe p&#235;r tekste ku p&#235;rmendet Zoti, plus ilustrimet biblike ngjyra-ngjyra, jan&#235; shkaqe t&#235; mjaftueshme q&#235; edhe pa qen&#235; vet&#235; d&#235;shmitar, ta ruash gjat&#235; n&#235; sht&#235;pi kopjen e revist&#235;s q&#235; ta ka falur n&#235; rrug&#235; ndonj&#235; &#231;ift buz&#235;qesh&#235;s misjonar&#235;sh.) 



Mini-histeria mediatike

Q&#235; pas r&#235;nies s&#235; diktatur&#235;s, jemi m&#235;suar me sulme ndaj komuniteteve t&#235; ndryshme fetare, kryesisht ndaj atij musliman apo ortodoks n&#235; vend, dhe kjo p&#235;r tema kryesisht politike a gjeopolitike. Por kriminalizimi i besimit si shtyt&#235;s p&#235;r vet&#235;vrasje i b&#235;nte jehon&#235; k&#235;saj here retorik&#235;s s&#235; revolucionit kulturor t&#235; vitit 1967. Mbase t&#235; ndikuar jo vet&#235;m nga helmi i vjet&#235;r anti-fetar, por besoj edhe nga paralelja ( e pap&#235;rmendur ama) me kamikaz&#235;t islamist&#235; t&#235; emisioneve t&#235; lajmeve, shkrues apo lajmp&#235;rcjell&#235;s t&#235; painformuar rend&#235;n t&#235; kriminalizojn&#235; t&#235; besuarit n&#235; jet&#235;n tjet&#235;r si arsye vendimtare&#235; p&#235;r t’i marr&#235; jet&#235;n vetes nga adoleshment&#235;t e f&#235;mij&#235;t e familjeve hallexhije t&#235; tranzicionit ton&#235;. N&#235; emisione prestigjioze lajmesh u th&#235;rrit&#235;n eksponent&#235; folklorik&#235; t&#235; religjionit popullor, si psh. Kujdestarja e Vendit t&#235; Shenjt&#235; t&#235; Dervish Hatixhes&#235;, p&#235;r t&#235; deklaruar se jeta tjet&#235;r nuk ekziston, se nuk ardhur njeri “prej andej” q&#235; t&#235; na d&#235;shmoj&#235; p&#235;r ndonj&#235; gj&#235; t&#235; till&#235;… ( Duke iu referuar k&#235;saj mini-histerie mediatike, besimi n&#235; jet&#235;n tjet&#235;r mori nj&#235; pamje paligjshm&#235;rie. N&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jtat dit&#235; kur kronikat dhe opinionet dukej se kishin gjetur nj&#235; armik komod p&#235;r t’i shkarkuar p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sin&#235; kryesisht sociale t&#235; vet&#235;vrasjeve, nj&#235; i marr&#235; nga qyteti i Shkodr&#235;s, u arrestua me akuz&#235;n (vini re!)   p&#235;r “p&#235;rhapje t&#235; lajmeve t&#235; pav&#235;rteta dhe panikut”. “Krimineli” kishte shp&#235;rndar&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r qytet trakte q&#235; b&#235;nin thirrje p&#235;r fundin e af&#235;rt t&#235; bot&#235;s… Arrestimet duhet t&#235; kishin p&#235;rfshir&#235; n&#235; fakt edhe shumic&#235;n e klerik&#235;ve t&#235; lart&#235; dhe m&#235; pak t&#235; lart&#235; t&#235; t&#235; gjitha komuniteteve fetare n&#235; vend, t&#235; cil&#235;t pak a shum&#235; besojn&#235; dhe predikojn&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jtin panik… )



Kriminalizimi i jet&#235;s

Si zakonisht, akuza hamend&#235;sore p&#235;r nxitje “fetare”vet&#235;vrasjesh u artikulua nga joprofesionist&#235;, dhe p&#235;rgjigja kund&#235;r saj u dha n&#235; form&#235; deklaratash zyrtare nga p&#235;rfaq&#235;sues t&#235; komuniteteve t&#235; reja t&#235; akuzuara. T&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n gj&#235; e kemi par&#235; edhe kur akuzohet Komuiteti Musliman n&#235; shtyp: akuzat i formojn&#235; shkrues t&#235; paprofilizuar, dhe p&#235;rgjigjet i japin zyrtarisht komunikatat e Komunitetit. Asnj&#235; lloj mediacioni nga ndonj&#235; specialist i mundsh&#235;m, p&#235;r t’i ofruar opinionit nj&#235; version t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m nga ai gazetaresk-gjenerik apo dogmatik-apologjetik q&#235; kan&#235; pal&#235;t… q&#235; predikojn&#235; jet&#235;n e ardhme, nj&#235; njoh&#235;s minimal i doktrinave fetare, mund t&#235; shihte qart&#235; se fet&#235; monoteiste, t&#235; bazuara mbi revelatat dhe b&#235;mat e profet&#235;ve t&#235; Lindjes s&#235; Mesme, haptas e d&#235;nojn&#235; vet&#235;vrasjen, dhe i premtojn&#235; vet&#235;vras&#235;sve d&#235;nime t&#235; ashpra n&#235; jet&#235;n tjet&#235;r. Dallim b&#235;jn&#235; shkolla t&#235; tilla interpretimi si D&#235;shmitar&#235;t e Jehovait, sipas t&#235; cil&#235;ve d&#235;nimi i ferrit &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; mbishtres&#235; jobiblike, e keqkuptuar nga Krishterimi ortodoks (katolik&#235;t, ortodoks&#235;t dhe protestant&#235;t, por edhe kishat e tjera lindore). Eskatologjia e D&#235;shmitar&#235;ve, ka vet&#235;m happy end: bes&#235;mir&#235;t do t&#235; trash&#235;gojn&#235; parajs&#235;n n&#235; tok&#235;, kurse jobesimtar&#235;t e kriminel&#235;t thjesht&#235; do t&#235; vdesin: ferri nuk ekziston. Jo p&#235;r t’u b&#235;r&#235; cinik&#235;, si akuzuesit e pap&#235;rgjegjsh&#235;m t&#235; D&#235;shmitar&#235;ve, por p&#235;r t&#235; analizuar objektivisht, i bie t&#235; themi, se me mohimin e ekzistenc&#235;s s&#235; ferrit, ata kund&#235;rshtohen me fet&#235; tradicionale, p&#235;r t’u pajtuar me ateist&#235;t. Gjith&#235; pjesa tjet&#235;r e diskutimit &#235;sht&#235; statistik&#235;: ku &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e lart&#235; dhe ku thjesht&#235; simbolike p&#235;rqindja e vetrvrasjeve, tek besimtar&#235;t apo tek ateist&#235;t. N&#235; momente t&#235; r&#235;nda emocionale, ku zakonisht nj&#235; besimtar i feve tradicionale, bie n&#235; tundimin e vet&#235;vrasjes, frika ndaj d&#235;nimit n&#235; jet&#235;n e amshuar, shpresohet t’ia kthjelloj&#235; gjykimin. Nd&#235;rsa dikush q&#235; beson se me vet&#235;vrasjen, thjesht&#235; do t&#235; vdes&#235; e do t&#235; tretet e do t’u jap&#235; fund halleve, pa i shkuar ndonj&#235; destinacioni t&#235; dhimbsh&#235;m, ka m&#235; shum&#235; gjasa ta konkretizoj&#235; projektin e vet. K&#235;shtu, edhe pa qen&#235; nevoja t&#235; d&#235;gjojm&#235; komunikata e tyre p&#235;r shtyp, absolutisht duhet p&#235;rjashtuar mund&#235;sia q&#235; D&#235;shmitar&#235;t t&#235; ken&#235; qen&#235; apo t&#235; jen&#235; shtyt&#235;s t&#235; drejtp&#235;rdrejt&#235; apo t&#235; t&#235;rthort&#235; t&#235; vet&#235;vrasjeve. N&#235;se faji i tyre &#235;sht&#235; se nuk besojn&#235; n&#235; d&#235;nimin e ferrit, at&#235;her&#235; duhet t&#235; kriminalizojm&#235; bashk&#235; me ta p&#235;r t&#235; nj&#235;jtin faj, t&#235; gjitha entet e tjera q&#235; promovojn&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jtin mosbesim, qofshin k&#235;to kulturore, shkollore apo edhe policore (kujtoni arrestimin e Shkodr&#235;s)…



KRONOLOGJIA
Vet&#235;vrasjet n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri, sa shum&#235; brenda nj&#235; viti



5 janar 2004
Nj&#235; 31-vje&#231;are, n&#235;n&#235; e 3 f&#235;mij&#235;ve, i ka dh&#235;n&#235; fund jet&#235;s n&#235; rrethana enigmatike. 31- vj&#231;arja F.M, banuese n&#235; Manz&#235; t&#235; Durr&#235;sit, ka gjetur vdekjen si rezultat i p&#235;rdorimit t&#235; fostoksin&#235;s. Policia nuk i ka zbardhur motivet e k&#235;tij rasti vet&#235;hlmimi, nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; po punon p&#235;r zbardhejn e tij. 



18 mars 2004
Nj&#235; 70-vje&#231;are nga fshati Shal&#235;s i Elbasanit, ka tentuar t'i jap&#235; fund jet&#235;s, sepse e rrihte nusja e djalit. Zenepe Cani ka pir&#235; helm, duke p&#235;rfunduar n&#235; gjendje t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235; n&#235; spitalin e qytetit. 



18 mars 2004 
Nj&#235; vajz&#235; 14-vje&#231;are &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;helmuar me fostoksin&#235; pasditen e 18 marsit n&#235; banes&#235;n e saj n&#235; fshatin Sh&#235;npremte t&#235; komun&#235;s Gradisht&#235; n&#235; Lushnj&#235;. Luljeta Maxhi kishte shfryt&#235;zuar &#231;astin kur n&#235; banes&#235;n e saj nuk ndodhej asnj&#235; nga pjs&#235;tar&#235;t e familjes. 



19 mars 2004
Luljeta Lavdollari, 31 vje&#231;e, banuese n&#235; fshatin Mbrakull t&#235; Beratit, i ka dh&#235;n&#235; fund jet&#235;s, duke l&#235;n&#235; jetim&#235; dy f&#235;mij&#235;. Ajo kishte pir&#235; fostoksin&#235; n&#235; dhom&#235;n e gjumit, duke l&#235;n&#235; mister shkaqet e vet&#235;flijimit. 



24 mars 2004 
Fostoksina i merr jet&#235;n nj&#235; 16-vje&#231;areje nga komuna Hyzgjokaj e Lushnj&#235;s. Olta Xhepexhiu, nx&#235;n&#235;se e vitit t&#235; tret&#235; n&#235; gjimnaz, i ka dh&#235;n&#235; fund jet&#235;s, pas nj&#235; grindjeje me prind&#235;rit. 



6 prill 2004
Nj&#235; grua 21-vje&#231;are n&#235; Elbasan &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;helmuar me fostoksin&#235;. Hamide Vllaha ka konsumuar nj&#235; sasi t&#235; madhe helmi, dhe m&#235; pas ka gjetur vdekjen disa minuta pasi ka mb&#235;rritur n&#235; spital. Burime nga Policia e Elbasanit b&#235;n&#235; t&#235; ditur se mbetet ende mister helmimi i 21-vje&#231;ares.



11 prill 2004
Ishte kthyer nga varrezat, pi fostoksin&#235;. Dorina Taullau, 20 vje&#231;, nga Lushnja, pasi ka dale sh&#235;titje me t&#235; af&#235;rmit e saj p&#235;r nj&#235; moment &#235;sht&#235; larguar n&#235; nj&#235; kabin&#235; telefonike dhe ka pir&#235; helmin. N&#235; momentet e fundit t&#235; jet&#235;s ajo ka deklaruar se vet&#235;flijimin e ka kryer pa ndonj&#235; shkak.



20 qershor 2004
Piu solucion p&#235;r larje rrobash, vdes n&#235; spital. Marsela Kella, banuese n&#235; Kor&#231;&#235;, ka vdekur dy dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; pasi kishte pir&#235; solucion p&#235;r zbardhjen e rrobave p&#235;r shkak t&#235; ndarjes s&#235; saj me bashk&#235;shortin.



7 korrik 2004
E.M, ka tentuar t&#235; vras veten duke pir&#235; bar miu, sepse i ishin ndar&#235; prind&#235;rit. P&#235;r 15-vjeccare kjo &#235;sht&#235; hera e kat&#235;rt q&#235; ndodhet n&#235; Spitalin Ushtarak p&#235;r t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n arsye. Nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; pas ndihm&#235;s s&#235; marr&#235; nga bluzat e bardha adoleshentja ndodhet jasht&#235; rrezikut p&#235;r jet&#235;n.



18 korrik 2004
Lumturi Zeqiri, ka pir&#235; fostoksin&#235;, pas  grindje q&#235; ka psur me bashk&#235;shortin. 27-vjeccarja pasi ishte z&#235;n&#235; me burrin ka pir&#235; helmin. M&#235; pas ajo &#235;sht&#235; d&#235;rguar n&#235; Spitalin Ushtarak edhe pse i &#235;sht&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; ndihma e nevojshme nuk ka mundur t’i shp&#235;toj&#235; vdekjes.



26 tetor 2004 
Ersida Mema pi fostoksin&#235;, mister shkaku. 18-vje&#231;arja, n&#235;n&#235; e nj&#235; f&#235;mije 2 vje&#231;e i ka dh&#235;n&#235; fund jet&#235;s s&#235; saj duke pir&#235; helm. Sipas t&#235; afr&#235;mve ersida kishte disa vjet q&#235; kishte ardhur n&#235; Tiran&#235; dhe nuk ka pasur probleme, nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; edhe ata nuk e kuptojn&#235; k&#235;t&#235; veprim t&#235; t&#235; af&#235;rmes s&#235; tyre. 



1 n&#235;ntor 2004
Pi tre kokrra fostoksin&#235;, mister shkaku. Mariglen Runga, nga Tiran&#235; ka gjetur vdekjen dje n&#235; Spitalin Ushtark pas pirjes s&#235; helmit. Sipas familjarve 24-vje&#231;ari kishte qen&#235; n&#235; sht&#235;pi s&#235; bashku me nusen e v&#235;llait kur kishte pir&#235; helmin. Edhe pse mjek&#235;t kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; t&#235; pamndur&#235;n t’i shp&#235;tojn&#235; jet&#235;n 24-vje&#231;arit, helmi vdekjeprur&#235;s i ka marr&#235; jet&#235;n t&#235; riut nga Tirana. “Kam pir&#235; tre kokrra fostoksine t&#235; lutem m&#235; shp&#235;to”, jan&#235; k&#235;to fjal&#235;t e fundit t&#235; 24-vje&#231;arit q&#235; i ka th&#235;n&#235; tezes. 



3 n&#235;ntor 2004
Ngat&#235;rron ila&#231;et e “s&#235;mundjes” s&#235; teroideve me fostoksin&#235;, p&#235;rfundon n&#235; spital. Klodiana Lleshi ka p&#235;rfunduar dje n&#235; spital nga pirja e nj&#235; kokrre helmi. Sipas familjarve, 18-vje&#231;arja e ka amrr&#235; nga tavolina fostoksin&#235;n duke menduar se ishte ila&#231;i i saj, t&#235; cilat i p&#235;rdorte p&#235;r teroidet. Por pas k&#235;saj ka p&#235;rfunduar n&#235; spital, mjek&#235;t kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; t&#235; pamundur&#235;n dhe e reja i ka  shp&#235;tuar kthetrave t&#235; vdekjes.



16 dhjetor 2004
Divorcohet nga gruaja dhe m&#235; pas kjo e fundit nuk e l&#235;jon t&#235; takoj&#235; vajz&#235;n, pi fostoksin&#235;. Argjend Gashi ka p&#235;rfunduar dy dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; n&#235; toksikologjin&#235; e Spitalit Ushtarak pasi ka pir&#235; dy kokrra helm. Sipas motr&#235;s, 24-vjeccari ishte i martuar me nj&#235; vajz&#235; nga Lezha dhe nga kjo martes&#235; kishe lindur nj&#235; vajz&#235;. Por pas disa mos&#235;marrveshjesh Argjendi ishte ndar&#235; nga nusja, ku kjo e fundit i ka marr&#235; edhe vajz&#235;n. “Ajo i ka th&#235;n&#235; se vajz&#235;n v&#235;llai im nuk do ta shikoj&#235; dhe as nuk do ta takoj&#235;” tregon 22-vjeccarja. Sipas saj ky ka qen&#235; edhe shkaku q&#235; Argjendi ka pir&#235; edhe fostoksin&#235;n. Pasi k&#235; piar&#235; k&#235;t&#235; t&#235; fundit dy polc&#235; q&#235; p patrullonin kan&#235; par&#235; gjendjen sh&#235;ndt&#235;sore t&#235; 24-vjeccarit dhe e kan&#235; d&#235;rguar menj&#235;her&#235; n&#235; spital p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; ndihm&#235;n e shpejt&#235;. I riu ka mb&#235;rritur n&#235; spital n&#235; gjendje t&#235; fikti dhe i &#235;sht&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; ndihma e nevojshme nga mjek&#235;t e toksikologjikut. Sipas bluzave t&#235; bardha pacienti kishte pir&#235; dy kokrra fostoksin&#235; por ndihma e dh&#235;n&#235; nga mjek&#235;t ka b&#235;r&#235; q&#235; babi i nj&#235; f&#235;mije t’i shp&#235;toj&#235; vdekjes.

Shtese jo e Ervinit


Vet&#235;vrasjet

3 shkurt 2005
17-vje&#231;arja Genta Feimi, ka mb&#235;rritur n&#235; spital n&#235; grahmat e fundit 
t&#235; jet&#235;s dhe m&#235; pas ka gjetur vdekjen, pasi kishte marr&#235; nj&#235; doz&#235; me 
fostoksin&#235;. Genta Feimi ishte nx&#235;n&#235;se n&#235; vitin e tret&#235; t&#235; shkoll&#235;s 
s&#235; mesme, nd&#235;rsa nuk dihen shkaqet e veprimit t&#235; saj

13 shkurt 2005
Alda Cenaj, 11 vje&#231; &#235;sht&#235; gjetur e varur n&#235; banjo, e pik&#235;risht n&#235; 
var&#235;sen e peshqir&#235;ve. Ngjarja e r&#235;nd&#235; ka ndodhur rreth or&#235;s 08.30 t&#235; 
m&#235;ngjesit n&#235; lagjen "1 Maj", t&#235; qytetit t&#235; Fierit.

16 shkurt 2005
Joana Rajdo, 12 vje&#231;e, nx&#235;n&#235;se e klas&#235;s s&#235; pest&#235; i ka dh&#235;n&#235; fund 
jet&#235;s, ende pa e filluar mir&#235;. Me shallin q&#235; mbante n&#235; qaf&#235;, ajo 
&#235;sht&#235; gjetur gjysm&#235; ore m&#235; pas pa shenja jete, n&#235; banj&#235;.

20 shkurt 2005
Nj&#235; vajz&#235; 14-vje&#231;are, nga fshati Vel&#231;an i Pogradecit, i ka dh&#235;n&#235; 
fund jet&#235;s duke u varur n&#235; litar. Eriola Elezi, pas nj&#235; grindjeje me 
v&#235;llan&#235; m&#235; t&#235; vog&#235;l, ka dal&#235; nga sht&#235;pia dhe me nj&#235; cop&#235; litar &#235;sht&#235; 
vet&#235;varur n&#235; kasollen pran&#235; banes&#235;s.

23 shkurt 2005
Nj&#235; gjysm&#235; kokrre fostoksin&#235;, i merr jet&#235;n 14-vje&#231;arit nga Patosi. 
Endrit Goxhaj, nx&#235;n&#235;s n&#235; klas&#235;n e tet&#235;, ka vdekur n&#235; spitalin e 
Fierit, vet&#235;m pak jav&#235; pasi dhe i ati i tij ishte vet&#235;vrar&#235; me arm&#235; 
zjarri.


*Deshmitaret e Jehovait vetvriten*

Titujt e artikujve

P&#235;rcillet n&#235; varreza Joana e vet&#235;varur

Fqinja: Joana m&#235; tha "Tashm&#235; e kam vendosur"

Vet&#235;vrasjet me ndikime nga sektet

Marsela u vet&#235;vra p&#235;r parajs&#235;n" 

Fier, vet&#235;varet 11-vje&#231;arja, i ndaluan librat e Jehovait 

Tiran&#235;, vet&#235;helmohet “D&#235;shmitarja e Jehovait” 

Mbytet n&#235; rezervat d&#235;shmitarja e “Jehovait” 
Jehovai na m&#235;son si t&#235; vet&#235;vritemi”

----------


## ORIONI

*Rreth e rreth tonzur&#235;s s&#235; autocensur&#235;s* 

Vite m&#235; par&#235;, bashk&#235; me disa shok&#235;, nxirrnim nj&#235; gazet&#235; t&#235; bukur, p&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;n desh&#235;m t&#235; shpiknim nj&#235; lexues t&#235; papar&#235; ndonj&#235;her&#235;...

*Nga Ervin Hatibi*


Vite m&#235; par&#235;, bashk&#235; me disa shok&#235;, nxirrnim nj&#235; gazet&#235; t&#235; bukur, p&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;n desh&#235;m t&#235; shpiknim nj&#235; lexues t&#235; papar&#235; ndonj&#235;her&#235;.  Nejse, kjo nuk ndodhi dot, e u b&#235;m&#235; vet&#235; lexues t&#235; saj, bashk&#235; me ca njer&#235;z t&#235; mir&#235;, por nuk &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;tu problemi.  N&#235; numrin e par&#235; t&#235; faqes s&#235; par&#235; t&#235; gazet&#235;s son&#235; pat&#235;m renditur n&#235;n titullin “Tabut&#235; e Gazet&#235;s”, gjith&#235; gj&#235;rat q&#235; nuk do d&#235;shironim fare t’i p&#235;rmendnim n&#235; shkrime.  N&#235; fakt k&#235;t&#235; e b&#235;m&#235; vet&#235;m e vet&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; treguar pozicionin ton&#235; n&#235; Zodiakun e letrave me vler&#235; q&#235; i botojn&#235; shtypshkronjat e Tiran&#235;s.  Sepse n&#235; fakt, i shp&#235;rfill&#235;m duksh&#235;m jo vet&#235;m tabut&#235; e gazet&#235;s son&#235;, por edhe t&#235; shum&#235; gazetave t&#235; tjera... dhe pastaj d&#235;shtuam paq...
Tribut&#235; ekonomiko-politiko-shoqnore (i lutem lexuesit ta kap&#235; k&#235;t&#235; ngjyrim jo si revansh dialekti) reagojn&#235; shum&#235; pa takt ndaj shkeljes s&#235; ndonj&#235; tabuje, qoft&#235; edhe e rrem&#235; kjo. E reagim pas reagimi s’ndodh tjet&#235;r, ve&#231; ajo q&#235; ka ndodhur: i ofrohet shkruesit boja roz&#235;, ndodh e famshmja autocenzur&#235;. Shkruesit i lihet edhe alternativa e boj&#235;s s&#235; Petro Ninit (“Ma mblidhni gjakun, e me t&#235; t&#235; shkruhen shkronjat shq...”)  Dhe &#235;sht&#235; fakt lista e lajme p&#235;r sulme, gjoba e gjyqe ndaj gazetar&#235;ve.  Askush s’e p&#235;lqen tabutin e k&#235;shtu b&#235;het m&#235; i matur, m&#235; i pjekur n&#235; shkrimet e veta.  Dhe kjo &#235;sht&#235; kaq e trishtuar, krahasuar me vitet e praruara t&#235; Partis&#235;. 
Qysh n&#235; kop&#235;sht edukatorja ta m&#235;sonte p&#235;rmendsh t&#235; V&#235;rtet&#235;n dhe Tabun&#235;, e k&#235;shtu kishe rast t&#235; edukoje edhe prind&#235;rit n&#235; sht&#235;pi teksa me recitime pafund, q&#235; ishin thurur aq thuk&#235;t me aq rima e ritme t&#235; pafajshme, sa edhe sot nuk t&#235; shqiten nga truri. N&#235; klas&#235; t&#235; par&#235;, bashk&#235; me shkrimin (i cili &#235;sht&#235; vetvetiu edhe ai nj&#235; autocenzur&#235;, sepse askush s’t&#235; lejon ta shkruash, bie fjala g-n&#235;, ashtu si&#231; do ta donte zemra) pra bashk&#235; me shkrimin, m&#235;suesja niste e t&#235; m&#235;sonte, me aq sa dinte, zejen e bukur t&#235; autocenzur&#235;s. Sepse aty &#235;sht&#235; edhe mrekullia e saj, &#235;sht&#235; artizanat intim.  Dhe jo si cenzura q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; industri. Frym&#235;zimi vinte me orar si nj&#235; pedagog me prezervativ dhe t’i linte shterp&#235; shkronjat t&#235; gjitha q&#235; nga fjalit&#235; e detyrave t&#235; sht&#235;pis&#235;, tek vjershat e para, tek formulat e parashkruara t&#235; propozimeve dashurore (let&#235;rsi kjo q&#235;, megjith&#235;se intensive, &#235;sht&#235; fare e braktisur prej kritik&#235;s), letrat e ushtris&#235;, artikujt n&#235; shtypin q&#235;ndror e lokal, etj...  Ti shkruaje lirsh&#235;m mbi nj&#235; tabut t&#235; mbushur plot me flet&#235; nderi, leje krijuese, &#231;mime t&#235; dyta apo inkurajuese...  Ti i dije t&#235; V&#235;rtetat, e kishe m&#235;suar at&#235; t&#235; P&#235;rjetshmen gjat&#235; gjith&#235; edukimit t&#235;nd, kurse t&#235; P&#235;rditshmen e m&#235;soje p&#235;rdit&#235; n&#235; kryeartikujt e Kryegazet&#235;s.  Kishe vet&#235;m nj&#235; realitet, nj&#235; gabim, e keqja t&#235; vinte ve&#231; nga nj&#235; an&#235; ku s’ishte kahja jote, ve&#231; nj&#235; ishte pohimi...  Vet&#235;m nj&#235;. 
E tani...



Tribu-tribut, tabu-tabut

Tabuja e madhe si nj&#235; ameb&#235; u nda n&#235; dhjet&#235;ra t&#235; tjera. &#199;do tribu gatuan narrativ&#235;n e vet, dhe shpall bot&#235;risht versionin privat t&#235; realitetit, dhe njeriu i shkret&#235;, nj&#235;suar me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n, frymon brenda nj&#235; kaleidoskopi pseudo-realitetesh si brenda nj&#235; sere.  T&#235; gjitha jan&#235; shum&#235;fishuar, t&#235; gjitha: po kryesisht e mira dhe e keqja. 
P&#235;r ta kontrolluar suksesh&#235;m nj&#235; njeri duhen s&#235; paku dy vet&#235;. Se tek e tek, nuk ka kontroll, ka vet&#235;m dyluftim, dhe rolet k&#235;mbehen n&#235; p&#235;rleshje e sip&#235;r. Sa m&#235; i madh t&#235; jet&#235; numri i njer&#235;zve, dihet, aq m&#235; leht&#235; p&#235;r t’i kontrolluar. N&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; progresive, sa m&#235; shum&#235; shtohet numri i njer&#235;zve, aq m&#235; shum&#235; topitet gjall&#235;ria e p&#235;rbashk&#235;t q&#235; ata formojn&#235; dhe aq m&#235; shum&#235; njer&#235;zit ta servirin vet&#235; lirin&#235; e tyre, thjesht&#235; p&#235;r t’iu shmangur panikut e keqfunksionimit. Do t&#235; b&#235;heshin l&#235;msh pa nj&#235; kod t&#235; vet&#235;m komunikimi e orientimi, si fjalia q&#235; nuk merret vesh m&#235; n&#235;se &#235;sht&#235; shkruar n&#235; disa alfabete nj&#235;her&#235;sh. P&#235;r hir t&#235; rendit dhe ritualit q&#235; mund&#235;son mosp&#235;rplasjen e nj&#235; grumbulli njer&#235;zish brenda nj&#235; territori, njer&#235;zit, me qejf apo pa qejf, me hir a pahir, u paguajn&#235; tribut m&#235; t&#235; fort&#235;ve, atyre q&#235; garantojn&#235; nj&#235; lloj semafori social. K&#235;shtu pra mjafton t’i fus&#235;sh njer&#235;zit brenda nj&#235; versioni t&#235; realitetit, nj&#235; kodi, si tingujt brenda alfabetit, dhe ata nuk kan&#235; nga ia mbajn&#235; m&#235;. Ata q&#235; propozojn&#235; zgjidhje t&#235; reja, qoft&#235; edhe m&#235; t&#235; mira, rrezikojn&#235; t&#235; prishin bashk&#235; me konsensusin, edhe rehatin tributar t&#235; tribus&#235; s&#235; t&#235; fort&#235;ve. N&#235; diktaturat klasike moniste, tribuja e t&#235; fort&#235;ve fark&#235;ton me propagand&#235; versionin zyrtar e unik t&#235; realitetit (alfabetit) dhe siguron me terrorin e ajsbergut policor funksionimin dhe paqyrimin masiv t&#235; k&#235;tij realiteti. 
N&#235; kushtet kur popullata njer&#235;zore &#235;sht&#235; rritur kaq shum&#235;, t&#235; fort&#235;t e kan&#235; par&#235; se p&#235;r t&#235; krijuar realitetin nuk nevojitet t&#235; shpenzosh kaq shum&#235; p&#235;r polic&#235; e spiun&#235; q&#235; t&#235; krijosh dhunsh&#235;m konsensus masiv. &#199;do e v&#235;rtet&#235; duhet deklaruar publikisht p&#235;r t&#235; funksionuar si realitet. K&#235;shtu polic&#235;t e hafijet e q&#235;motit mbulonin me “terror territorin” (Derrida), nd&#235;rkaq q&#235; media &#235;sht&#235; tashm&#235; sheshi i vet&#235;m ku mblidhet gati e gjith&#235; popullata, harta e vetme q&#235; e orienton at&#235; n&#235; trafik. Dhe fatmir&#235;sisht, kjo media &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; mall q&#235; prodhohet.
 “E v&#235;rteta sh.p.k.” sot nuk ka ato tiparet tipike t&#235; manualit sovjeto-g&#235;belsian t&#235; diktatur&#235;s klasike. Ajo flet me shifra m&#235; shum&#235; se me shkronja. Pun&#235;tor&#235;t e saj nuk nuk zb&#235;rthejn&#235; metafora e idioma. Jo m&#235; punonj&#235;s t&#235; policis&#235; politike me p&#235;rgjues e dylbi, po me makina llogarit&#235;se e statistika kompjuterike, ata jan&#235; punonj&#235;s t&#235; policis&#235; financiare n&#235; shumic&#235;n e rastit. Kan&#235; detyr&#235;n t&#235; mbulojn&#235; me v&#235;mendje e taksa e gjoba t&#235; gjith&#235; qytetar&#235;t, t’i konektojn&#235; me sistemin, me tarifat dhe akcizat dhe fletoren zyrtare. Dhe k&#235;shtu, me fijet financiare i l&#235;vizin e u japin jet&#235; si marionetave gjith&#235; njer&#235;zis&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; Guignol t&#235; madh. 
E midis ketij ambienti, midis k&#235;saj poliautocenzure, q&#235;ndron shkruesi i vog&#235;l me nj&#235; laps e shum&#235; letra.  Ai e di t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n (jo prej zgjuarsis&#235;, po ashtu, vetvetiu,) por p&#235;r &#231;do t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, atij i ofrohej nj&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;si.  Nga tribut&#235;.  At&#235;her&#235; ai futet n&#235; nj&#235; tribu.  Dhe s&#235;risht num&#235;ron deri n&#235; nj&#235;, si m&#235; par&#235;.  Dhe si tribut, tribunit t&#235; tribus&#235;, q&#235; prodhon tabut&#235; e tabutet, shkruesi i blaton nj&#235; sonet, bie fjala, ose n&#235; &#231;aste adhurimi, gjith&#235; ndershm&#235;rin&#235; e vet.  K&#235;ta tipat jan&#235; n&#235; rregull. Por jan&#235; edhe ca t&#235; tjer&#235; ama.  M&#235; t&#235; vegj&#235;l, po tribu me vete ama, e q&#235; nuk din&#235; t&#235; shkruajne sonete, e jan&#235; kaq t&#235; ligj, sa edhe nderin e mbajn&#235; p&#235;r vete.  K&#235;ta sillen posht&#235; e p&#235;rpjet&#235; e n&#235; asnj&#235; tribu nuk futen, e ca thon&#235; se &#231;’dreq shkruesish na q&#235;nkan.  K&#235;ta thon&#235; vet&#235;m t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n, e q&#235;llon q&#235; kjo t&#235; p&#235;rkoj&#235; me ndonj&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;si t&#235; tribuve, por mrekullit&#235;, dihet, nuk ngjasin p&#235;rdit&#235;.  K&#235;shtu q&#235; tribut&#235; plasin nga marazi e her&#235;-her&#235; i b&#235;jn&#235; p&#235;r tabut.  E u luajn&#235; fen&#235;.  P&#235;rpara &#231;lirimit (k&#235;tij t&#235; dytit) t&#235; godisnin se nuk ishe me nj&#235;rin e tani t&#235; mos t&#235; t&#235; godasin se nuk je m&#235; asnj&#235; prej t&#235; gjith&#235;ve!? Ik&#235;n zot&#235;rinj ato koh&#235; kur mund t&#235; ishe ose pro ose kund&#235;r!  Tani ve&#231; t&#235; jesh (ose t&#235; mos jesh), kjo &#235;sht&#235; meseleja.

----------

